#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Всё, что вы хотели узнать о Дзогчене, но боялись спросить

## Дмитрий Певко

Поскольку на БФ за последний год возобновились древние (см. архив этого и старого форума) битвы между школами и направлениями за чистоту учения, вновь всплыли и обычные вопросы к ученикам Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Главные камни преткновения для других представителей тибетского буддизма – место Дзогчена как непостепенного пути среди других путей, соотношение Дзогчена с постепенными методами сутрического толка, пресловутые «высшие способности» и степень необходимости традиционного четырехсоттысячного нёндро. Для бывших и настоящих учеников Оле Нидала есть ещё и якобы важный вопрос, насколько допустимо «смешивать» разные методы и линии передачи.

Признаться, у меня мало желания участвовать в подобных спорах – до сих пор в этих темах БФ я практически не отмечался. Мне приятно видеть, насколько спокойно и аргументированно (ну, за редким исключением  :Wink: ) пишут мои ваджрные братья и сёстры. И всё же… Их стремление полагаться в первую очередь на собственное понимание, на здравый смысл делает им честь, но создаёт у некоторых читателей впечатление (разумеется, ложное) что, мол, вся эта Дзогчен-община – сборище самоуверенных гордецов, толкующих всё по-своему. Практически полное отсутствие точных цитат из книг самого Ринпоче позволяет некоторым участникам БФ пребывать в заблуждении, что члены ДО постоянно искажают учение Намкая Норбу или даже что ДО – какая-то неуправляемая организация, подменившая собой учителя. Один участник БФ, не имеющий отношения не то что к Дзогчену – к тибетскому буддизму вообще, недавно заявил: Дзогчен воссияет во всей своей красе, если разогнать этих «людишек», которые всё испортили. Если это шутка, то весьма неудачная. Впрочем, как я уже писал, развивать уважение и сострадание к растениям и минералам гораздо легче, чем к людям, тем более к виртуальным собеседникам…

Дзогчен сияет и без наших усилий, причём в каждом живом существе. Но мне захотелось восстановить справедливость и обратить внимание на то, что мы тут вовсе не порем отсебятину, а повторяем «слова нашего всеблагого учителя». Я сделал подборку развёрнутых цитат из работ Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (по всем ключевым вопросам, перечисленным в первом абзаце). Считаю, что эта информация вполне может – и даже должна – быть доступной всем для ознакомления и обсуждения. Но в последнем случае вам следует понимать, что вы полемизируете не с Берхиным, не с Уллу и не со мной, а с Ринпоче.

Не вижу ничего страшного в цивилизованной, спокойной полемике, в открытом обсуждении моментов, которые кажутся спорными (даже если приходится не согласиться с учителем или авторитетной цитатой). Другой вопрос в том, что на БФ это, как правило, превращается в соревнование эго, в выяснение отношений между разными школами и направлениями. Однако это свидетельствует лишь о нашем духовном и культурном уровне, а не о том, что подобные разговоры не нужны… В споре истина не рождается, но уточняется –наверняка.

Итак, вот выдержки из знаменитых «Бесед в Конвее» и других книг Ринпоче. Я хотел бы, чтобы эта тема была в первую очередь ознакомительной, а не полемической, но если по поводу приведённых цитат возникнет конструктивный диспут, ничего против не имею. А чтобы разговор получился конструктивным, пожалуйста, помните слова великого Лонгчена Рабджампы: «Прекрасны все воззрения, свои и чужие». Если бы многообразие путей и методов в буддизме воспринималось как должное, если бы суть Учения не подменялась жёсткими взглядами, фантазиями или сектантскими ограничениями, атмосфера на БФ была бы совершенно другой… Если тема будет развиваться в привычном русле взаимных претензий, я немедленно её закрою – пусть останется только подборка цитат.

Что некорректно? 
Некорректно закрывать глаза на многообразие и самобытность учений – например, критиковать Ринпоче с позиций сутры, выдавая их за общеобязательные и потому в равной степени «дзогченовские». Если вы не согласны с учением Ринпоче, говорите об этом прямо и обосновывайте с позиций своей школы, а не заявляйте, что понимаете Дзогчен «правильнее», чем Ринпоче.
Некорректно обсуждать личные качества и уровень подготовки Ринпоче – по-моему, в данном случае это попросту выходит за рамки приличия.

Жирный шрифт мой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*О школах и линиях передачи*

*Мы и так ограничены своим двойственным состоянием, поэтому нет смысла усугублять эту ограниченность с помощью учения.*

Цель учения в том, чтобы обнаружить собственное состояние. (...)

Если… мы стали интересоваться буддизмом и немного в нём разбираться, то нет никакого смысла говорить: «Поскольку первая моя встреча была с кагьюпой (или с гелугпой), я должен ей следовать». Первое, что вы должны себе уяснить, – цель своих поисков. А учения должны дать вам метод: как открыть самого себя. *«Открыть себя» значит не ограничивать себя ни конкретной школой, ни конкретным учением, ни конкретным текстом, ни конкретным методом практики.*

*Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Беседы в Конвее. – СПб.: Шанг-Шунг, 2005. – С. 611.*

Когда мы говорим… об учении Дзогчен, то это учение называют очень высоким. Почему оно считается таким высоким? Потому что ни в его воззрении, ни в практике, ни в поведении не существует ничего строго регламентированного. В этом учении нет ничего такого, что считалось бы неприемлемым или чего бы следовало опасаться. Ведь в этом учении ищут то состояние, которое находится за пределами принятия или отказа. Поэтому мы и говорим, что это учение – высшее.

Если человек понимает этот принцип, то в таком случае он понимает и то, как работать над своими слабыми местами. И ещё он знает, каков истинный смысл учения. Когда я встретился со своим учителем Чангчубом Дордже, я только что вышел из монастырской школы. Я совершенно точно знал, что такое линия и какие бывают передачи. Я знал, как это бывает в каждой школе, в каждой традиции. И, получив учение, я первым делом спрашивал: «А какая это традиция? Какая линия? И как называется это учение?»

Когда я получал учения и передачи от Чангчуба Дордже, он говорил: «Это передача Сэмдэ, Лонгдэ, Упадэши Дзогчена и Ану-йоги». Я не мог понять, что он имеет в виду, потому что оставался в рамках своей ограниченности. И только позже я понял, что он имел в виду, что он передавал. Это действительно так. Такое это учение – Дзогчен. То есть оно не ограничено конкретным названием или конкретной линией. *Важна не внешняя сторона учения, а моё понимание.*

Линия – это не (??). Только в учении Дзогчен у меня было двенадцать или тринадцать учителей. И не все эти учителя были для меня одинаковы. То есть каждый из этих учителей дал мне большее либо меньшее понимание учения. Но когда я говорю так, я не имею в виду, что какие-то учителя были лучше, какие-то среднего уровня, а какие-то хуже. Всё зависело от моего собственного состояния. Всё зависело от взаимопонимания между учителем и мной. Всё зависело от моего понимания, от моих вторичных причин, от обстоятельств.

Но все учителя передавали один и тот же принцип. И когда я впервые понял это, всё обрело свою ценность. Тогда все сложности исчезли. Один учитель передавал одно, другой – что-то иное. *Просто в состоянии свершения нужно объединить всё это в так называемое Великое Тигле, или Великую Махамудру, Великий Дзогчен. Какие тут могут быть различия в учителях, линиях, главах школ и так далее?*

Очень важно, чтобы каждый из нас хорошо это усвоил. Это очень важный момент для того, *чтобы избавиться от путаницы*. [sic!  :Smilie: ] И если мы не обретём такого понимания, то навсегда останемся в состоянии ограниченности…
(...)
Если мы создадим большое препятствие познания, например, препятствие, связанное с учением, то тем самым построим для себя прозрачную клетку. (...)
Как же создаётся такая клетка? Например, когда говорят: «Я принадлежу к школе кагью (или ньингма) и просто не могу воспринимать гелугпинцев», то это образец прекрасной прозрачной клетки. Самое лучшее, что можно сделать в данном случае, – понять, что разные учения суть методы, предназначенные для того, чтобы помочь нам реализовать себя. Тогда учение сможет начать по-настоящему действовать. Нет никакого смысла ставить себе ограничения, касающиеся учения. Если оно приносит мне пользу, если оно работает, это хорошо. В учении нет никакого закона, который предписывал бы мне следовать тому или этому.

*Не ставьте учение во главу угла. Во главе угла вы сами, сам человек.* Посмотрите, первое, о чём говорится в учении Дзогчен, – это ригпа, состояние.
(...)
…Учение – это способ, дающий возможность заново открыть в себе это состояние. Не следует воспринимать учение как какой-то внешний объект, то, что управляет человеком. Учение похоже на ключ. Вы открываете дверь ключом и видите, что находится внутри. Поэтому самое главное для нас – прежде всего понять, в чём суть учения. Тогда мы избавимся от множества недоразумений. И даже если мы будем иметь дело сразу с десятью разными учениями, не возникнет никаких проблем, никаких затруднений.

Там же, с. 531–535.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*О высших способностях*

Можно сказать, что есть три уровня учений, для которых характерны три разновидности методов: путь отречения, путь преображения и путь самоосвобождения. Эти три метода связаны главным образом с тремя способами нашего бытия. (_Далее объясняется, что путь отречения связан с материальным уровнем, с телом, путь преображения (Тантра) – с энергией и речью, путь самоосвобождения (Дзогчен) – с уровнем ума. На пути отречения внимание уделяется в первую очередь материальным аспектам:_)

Вот пример. Буддийский учитель даёт учение. Учителя склонны прежде всего давать прибежище, а перед тем, как дать прибежище, обычно спрашивают, получали присутствующие прибежище раньше или нет. Возможно, учителя мало интересует, приняли вы прибежище или нет. Но вокруг него собирается толпа людей, чей ум крайне ограничен. К тому же на Западе люди, которые интересуются буддизмом, выросли в условиях западной культуры и западного образа мышления. В западном обиходе тоже нет недостатка в практиках, подобных принятию прибежища. Когда рождаются дети, их крестят, хотя они совершенно не понимают, что с ними делают. Это справедливо и для Тибета. Даже младенцам дают какой-нибудь обет или прибежище. Люди привыкли к этому.

На Западе люди воспринимают прибежище как крещение. Они думают: «Я принял прибежище. Теперь я буддист». Конечно же, такой способ принятия прибежища говорит о человеческой ограниченности. В данном случае такая ограниченность подразумевает, что человек рассматривает учение Будды как путь, по которому он следует. Разумеется, если человек следует по этому пути, он углубляет своё знание, растёт и таким образом получает пользу. …Это связано с методом отречения, с путём отречения. (...) Принимая прибежище вы, например, прежде всего получаете имя. Для западного человека не особенно удобно жить с тибетским именем. Но некоторые приходят от этого в восторг: с тибетским именем они ощущают себя иначе. И принцип получения имени на этом и основан. Он рассчитан на то, чтобы дать вам почувствовать: что-то действительно изменилось.
(...)
Многие учителя росли в этой традиции – прежде всего, тибетские учителя, которые выросли в монастыре и знают монашескую жизнь. Поэтому, когда они входят в учение, передают его и помогают другим войти в него, то используют прежде всего эти материальные средства. Как следствие в Тибете существуют система и подход, из-за которых многие тантрийские учения и даже учения Дзогчен начинаются с пути отречения или основываются на нём. Но это не соответствует их истинному смыслу.

*Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Беседы в Конвее. – СПб.: Шанг-Шунг, 2005. – С. 20–23.*

…С точки зрения учения Дзогчен, нет смысла ограничивать себя, говоря: «Нет, путь преображения не помогает». Или: «Путь отречения не нужен». Это не так: *путь отречения очень нужен, полезен человеку, который в нём нуждается. Но это не значит, что все обязаны практиковать отречение. Не нужно увлекаться сравнением и сопоставлением учений, традиций, особенностей разных учений. Лучше взглянуть на себя, посмотреть на своё собственное состояние и ситуацию.*

Поэтому в первую очередь важно учитывать уровень способностей человека. Говоря об уровне способностей, я не имею в виду высокий уровень способностей просветлённого существа. Пробуждённые существа не нуждаются в пути. Если вам нужен путь, это означает, что вам ещё предстоит пробудиться. В этом случае вам нужно посмотреть на себя и выяснить, что вы можете и чего не можете. Ведь *обычно говорят, что Дзогчен – это очень высокое, возвышенное учение для людей с высшими способностями. Что же это такое – высшие способности? Это значит, что вы знаете, в чём заключаются способности. Глядя на себя, вы видите, чего вашим способностям недостаёт. Вы знаете, что нужно сделать, чтобы их дополнить. Чтобы обладать высшими способностями, не обязательно с ними родиться. Да, бывает и такое, но если просто ждать совершенного рождения, это может оказаться не таким лёгким делом. И это не самый осознанный взгляд на вещи.* Так из чего же складываются способности? Высшие способности – и это точка зрения не только Дзогчена, но и Тантры и даже уровня Сутры – состоят из пяти качеств, так называемых вангпо нга (dbang po lnga). (...) 

Первая способность – это желание участвовать, что-то делать. Если вы собираетесь следовать учению, то у вас, как минимум, должно быть желание, стремление к этому и участие. (...) Одно то, что человек интересуется учением, хочет им заниматься или познакомиться с ним, уже свидетельствует о наличии у него первой способности.

Вторая – это способность, которую мы называем прилежанием. Есть люди, которые думают: «Я действительно хотел бы это сделать, у меня есть желание, и, пожалуй, я сделаю это послезавтра. Сегодня у меня много других дел». Но послезавтра появляется друг, который звонит и говорит: «Давай поедем на море и поплаваем денёк». И вы снова откладываете дело. Так вы его никогда не начнёте. Это означает, что прилежание не пропорционально желанию. Следовательно, прилежание крайне важно. Это вторая способность.

Далее, такое прилежание может возникнуть и воплотить ваше желание в жизнь лишь в том случае, если вы не рассеяны. Я имею в виду вашу способность присутствовать, осознавать себя здесь и сейчас. А это основной принцип. У вас может быть желание. Вы можете обладать усердием. Но если вы всегда рассеяны, то вам недостаёт одного из основных элементов способностей.

Затем существует способность, которую мы называем созерцанием. Это значит, что, если вам нужно что-то узнать, вы погружаетесь в созерцание. Возможно, у кого-то сложилось впечатление, что для свершения достаточно всего лишь сотворить молитву. У вас может возникнуть вопрос: «Каким образом молитва влечёт за собой свершение?» И вы ответите: «Так сказал мой учитель». Это означает, что вы безгранично преданы своему учителю, но не подразумевает, что вы осознали смысл учения. Но это может иметь какое-то значение. Ведь молитва может быть формой подготовки, методом подготовки к получению конкретной мудрости.  Но само по себе получение мудрости – это не весь путь к абсолютному свершению. Следует помнить изречение Будды: «Я предлагаю вам путь, но свершение, прохождение этого пути зависит от вас». А ведь Будде Шакьямуни мудрости не занимать. Если бы действительно можно было получить от кого-то мудрость и таким образом достичь пробуждения, Будда Шакьямуни, обладавший бездной мудрости, сделал бы это для бесчисленного множества людей – он смог бы сделать это для всех, кто бы ни пожелал.

Однако получение мудрости – лишь средство для зарождения ясности. А зарождение и развитие ясности в конечном итоге приводит к созерцанию. Так вы приходите к пониманию, что такое созерцание. А потом, когда окажется, что вы живёте в состоянии созерцания, вы доводите его до степени, называемой пробуждением. Так вам удастся понять созерцание, в том числе и все методы и приёмы, входящие в его практику. Вот что имеется в виду, когда говорят о способности, называемой созерцанием. Вы помните, мы уже говорили, что нам всегда присущи такие состаC

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*О выполнении нёндро*

Говоря о том, что вначале выполняют нгондро, нужно подходить к нему с таких позиций. Многие меня спрашивают: «Нужно мне делать нгондро или нет?» Я никогда никого не просил не делать нгондро, и всё равно меня обычно в этом обвиняют. Говорят: «Норбу отвергает  нгондро, отрицает ценность нгондро». Это не так. Я полностью одобряю нгондро и сам выполнял его дважды. Но так уж вышло, что я – человек, твёрдо придерживающийся принципов учения Дзогчен, а принцип учения Дзогчен – так называемый путь самоосвобождения. А путь самоосвобождения подразумевает прежде всего передачу знания. (...) Это непостепенный путь, и вот как это нужно понимать.

Мы можем понять это на основе трёх последних заветов Гараба Дордже. Эти три последних изречения – нечто вроде окончательного заключения или итога Дзогчена. Если бы для практики Дзогчена было действительно необходимо выполнять нгондро, Гараб Дордже вполне мог бы включить это в свои последние слова: «Сначала подготовьтесь посредством нгондро». Но он этого не говорил. Гараб Дордже сказал, что первое – это прямое введение. Прямое введение – это не обучение выполнению простираний. Прямое введение – это не обучение какому-то методу визуализации. «Прямое» значит выходящее за пределы материального мира и ограничений нашей энергии. Это значит введение непосредственно в созерцание, то есть в живое знание собственного бытия.

…Если во время такого прямого введения ученик не обрёл понимания, значит, существует какое-то препятствие. Необходимо установить, что это за помеха.
(...)
Если речь идёт о препятствии, связанном с физическим телом, то, возможно, надлежащей практикой здесь окажется нечто вроде простираний или, например, янтра-йоги. Поэтому я и не говорю, что вы не должны делать нгондро. В данном случае нгондро тоже может быть очень полезным. Но нет такого общего правила, что сначала должно идти нгондро. Первое – это введение в знание. Вот вам пример. Допустим, у ста человек есть учитель, который пытается дать введение, чтобы они что-то поняли. Конечно, если среди них есть люди, обладающие достаточной способностью понимать передаваемое, то двадцать, тридцать, сорок из ста действительно поймут очень хорошо. Даже если они не получат непосредственного переживания, то, по крайней мере, начнут соображать, о чём идёт речь.

Если же вместо этого мы в качестве правила введём нгондро: «Сначала все должны выполнить нгондро», – то есть ведь люди, которые будут выполнять простирания семь лет. Я видел много таких уроженцев Запада – они и по сию пору не добились ничего стоящего. Им ещё повезло, что за эти семь лет они не умерли. Ведь человек не вечен. Вы можете умереть, поделав простирания всего год. Возможно, этот посвящённый простираниям год слегка уменьшит ваши препятствия, и, кто знает, может быть, в следующем рождении вы будете немного поумнее. Но мы не знаем, действительно ли человек, выполнявший простирания в течение семи лет, настолько глуп, чтобы такой подход был оправдан. Если бы у него был учитель и он следовал этому учителю, то очень может быть, что он сумел бы понять нечто большее. Если бы вместо того, чтобы семь лет простираться ниц, он оказался на пути созерцания, то получил бы нечто совсем иное. *Итак, вы видите, что это ошибочный способ продвижения по пути, потому что он связан со слишком большой тратой времени.* Вот почему я говорю, что Дзогчен – непостепенный путь, что существуют способы по-настоящему двигаться вперёд.

Но я, конечно, не отрицаю ценности постепенного пути, хотя, может быть, вам по ошибке так и показалось. У постепенного пути есть свой взгляд на вещи. Когда буддисты, приверженцы этого пути, встречают обычного человека, который никогда не видел и не изучал буддийского учения, даже никогда не сталкивался с ним, они говорят, что прежде всего ему необходимо принять прибежище. Но вполне может оказаться, что этот человек по духу своему значительно превосходит прибежище, выходит за его пределы. Однако они автоматически считают, что это новый, только что прибывший человек, и, следовательно, ничего не знает. Таков наш обычный ошибочный взгляд на вещи. Но нельзя сказать, чтобы он был вовсе неверным: ведь и на постепенном пути есть способ продвижения.

Там же, с. 33–35

Многие обращаются ко мне и говорят: «Норбу даёт очень высокое учение, слишком высокое. Люди к такому не привыкли. Они к этому не готовы». Непонятно, что они имеют в виду, говоря, что люди готовы или не готовы. Ведь *в Дзогчене готовность или неготовность людей зависит от того, обладают ли они нужными качествами. Вы помните, что первое из этих качеств – соучастие или желание. Человек проявляет интерес и пытается что-то понять. В этом случае главное – не упустить возможность создать нужное качество.* И поэтому Норбу старается передать людям как можно больше.

Но дело в том, что передаёт не только Норбу. Передают все учителя. Когда несколько лет назад я был в Непале, Дилго Кенце Ринпоче давал там посвящение Нингтиг яжи (snying thig ya bzhi). Нингтиг яжи – высочайшая, тончайшая суть Дзогчена. В храме Ургена Тулку собрались сотни монахов. А рядом с храмом был большой сад, и четыреста-пятьсот тибетцев устроили там пикник. Они получали учение по радио. А в конце все они боролись за несколько капель воды, которую дают при посвящении.

Дилго Кенце Ринпоче излагал всё учение полностью, в том числе прямое введение, как написано в книге, в тексте Нингтиг яжи. Я слышал всё это, находясь снаружи, в саду. Возможно, тибетцы, которые слушали, не разумея того, что говорилось, так и не поняли, что он излагал важное учение.

Но когда Норбу передаёт и в действительности делает так, чтобы люди поняли, его критикуют за то, что он даёт важное учение. Дело в том, что вы должны немного разобраться в принципе учения. Если вы будете практиковать учение, то уловите его смысл, осознаете его. Во многих важнейших текстах Дзогчена говорится: «Даже если передавать сотне людей, этого мало. (...) Но если человек не готов, не способен воспринять учение, то и его одного слишком много».

Это значит, что учение следует передавать людям, которые по-настоящему заинтересованы. *Если человек искренне интересуется учением и действительно хочет его получить, а вы оставляете его в мраке на семь-восемь лет, не даёте ему ничего, что бы обладало конкретной ценностью, то это значит, что учитель не очень-то понимает ситуацию.* В конце концов, учителя тоже должны больше разбираться в своих учениках и понимать их.

С другой стороны, и ученик должен осознавать и понимать, как искать, как находить и как получать учение. На Западе люди немного отличаются от тибетцев: все они ходили в школу, научились читать и писать, научились, хотя бы в зачатке, немного думать. Поэтому можно считать, что на Западе все люди в той или иной степени интеллектуально образованны. В Тибете всё совсем по-другому.

«Беседы в Конвее», с. 161.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Продолжение следует.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я, как представитель Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи  Общины, вас -=брад=-  понимаю.




> Если бы у него был учитель и он следовал этому учителю, то очень может быть, что он сумел бы понять нечто большее.


Так многие учителя конкретным ученикам и рекомендуют делать... нендро! Не вижу разницы между семдзинами, рушенами, нендро или какой иной буддиской практикой этапа пути накопления заслуг и праджни...

Нингму тоже можно раскрутить как Дзогчен-бренд.

 А Сарма как Путь Махамудры. Типо, у нас главное - тапком в лоб и пребывать в это...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

(Продолжение о нёндро)

Меня многие критикуют: «Норбу – противник нгондро. Он говорит, что оно бесполезно». Но я никогда в жизни этого не говорил. Нгондро всегда приносит пользу. И если вы сделаете его десять раз, то будет ещё лучше. Но *нгондро нельзя рассматривать как диплом, как гарантию.* Вот что говорит Норбу.

В Непале я встретил одну женщину, уже не девочку, которая провела там более десяти лет. Она была последовательницей Дуджома Ринпоче, затем Дилго Кенце Ринпоче. Она была последовательницей то одного учителя, то другого – множества учителей по всей Индии. Она выполняла нгондро дважды. Бедняжка была слаба здоровьем, она была больна. Из-за болезни ей потребовалось более трёх лет для того, чтобы выполнить все простирания нгондро только один раз. И после этого её заставили совершить второе нгондро. Она сказала, что недавно была у Дуджома Ринпоче. Он велел ей выучить пятьдесят стихов Ваджрасаттвы. Она была просто в отчаянии.

Я хочу сказать, что это не идеальный метод. Почему ей не дадут хоть что-нибудь имеющее отношение к учению? Если она совсем глупа, такая идиотка, что не способна ничего понять, тогда ладно. Тогда имеет смысл так поступать, чтобы дать ей возможность преодолеть это препятствие. Но вводить это в правило, в закон, который нужно непременно исполнять: если вы не покажете мне удостоверение о выполнении нгондро, то не получите от меня никакого учения, – это просто несправедливо.

*Я не говорю о других традициях. Для них это, может быть, и хорошо. Но с точки зрения Дзогчена это нехорошо.* Я упоминаю Дуджома Ринпоче потому, что Дуджом Ринпоче – учитель, дающий учения Дзогчена. *Нельзя давать учения Дзогчена и при этом так ограничивать себя системой, сходной с Сутрой.* Если на платье нет ни прорехи, ни дыры, незачем ставить заплату. А вы покупаете новый нарядный костюм и начинаете нашивать на него заплаты. Это просто глупо.

Вы должны усвоить, что наставник, который учит, обязан понимать возможности того человека, которого он обучает. Учить – значит сотрудничать с учеником, протянуть ему руку помощи. (...) Если наставник действительно хочет научить, он должен проникнуть в измерение того человека, которого обучает. Если он не проникнет в это измерение, то не получит возможности общаться с этим человеком и что-то ему передавать.

Поэтому учитель должен понимать истинное положение, состояние этого человека. Только так и осуществляется передача и обучение. И ученик, который следует учению, тоже должен понимать этот принцип. Если этого не происходит, он остаётся таким, каким был раньше, таким, какими бывают обычные люди. И жизнь его проходит среди обычных формальностей. Максимум, что он извлечёт из всего этого – пара вибраций.

*«Беседы в Конвее», с. 171–173.*

…Если кто-то интересуется таким учением, как Дзогчен, непостепенным учением, это значит, что существует очень чёткая причина и связь, иначе человек даже не встретился бы с этим учением. Поэтому вы не относитесь к новичкам как к неучам, находящимся на первой ступени. Вы знаете: связь уже существует.

Встретив кого-то, мы не знаем, невежествен этот человек или обладает высоким уровнем духовного развития. Учение показывает нам, пробуждается человек или нет. Тогда мы видим, на каком уровне находятся его способности. Если он не пробуждается, ничего не происходит, то мы видим, что у него малые способности. Таков подход, свойственный непостепенному пути.

Возможно, мне встретится человек – например, старик, который едва передвигается, но полон интереса что-то узнать. И что же, я скажу ему: «Сначала вам необходимо выполнить нгондро, а когда вы его закончите, сможете получить учение»? Такому старику, который с трудом передвигается, потребуется по меньшей мере пять лет, чтобы выполнить нгондро. Вместо того чтобы закончить нгондро, он, возможно, через год или два закончит свои дни. И кто уполномочен решать, что этот старик не готов, не имеет способности понять учение, если ему это учение дадут? В этом случае вы тормозите развитие человека, и это недостаток постепенного подхода.

Но в таком случае вы можете подумать: «Зачем вообще существует постепенный путь?» Постепенный путь существует, потому что общество, общественные условия всегда строятся по этому принципу. Достаточно взглянуть хотя бы на наше образование. Никого не считают способным учиться в университете, если у него нет аттестата об окончании средней школы. На самом деле способность у вас может быть, но без аттестата вас не примут. Таков наш обычный подход.

И поскольку учение осуществляется людьми, они привносят в него человеческий подход. И вот, вооружившись таким человеческим подходом, они спрашивают: «А где ваш аттестат о том, что вы выполнили практику прибежища? Вы хотите принять посвящение? А где ваше удостоверение о выполнении прибежища?» Это просто смешно, но такие вещи действительно происходят. Поэтому, может быть, нет особого смысла критиковать меня за то, что я говорю о возможности практиковать и без обязательного выполнения нгондро. *Я прекрасно сознаю, что нгондро может быть очень и очень полезным. И не только нгондро, но и любое учение, любой метод может быть использован – такова точка зрения Дзогчена.

Но необходимо знать, как их применять, чтобы они были полезными, а не бесполезными. Если я голоден, мне нужно поесть, а не надевать тёплое пальто. Если вам необходима еда, а вам говорят, что нужно надеть пальто, в этом нет никакого смысла. Вот почему в учении Дзогчен мы всегда говорим, что человек управляет практикой, а не практика человеком.*
(...)
Многие привыкли иметь дело с традицией и делают некий винегрет из традиции и учения, в результате чего получается недоразумение. Каждый вправе это делать, если ему угодно, но, конечно, это не даёт ему права критиковать тех, кто поступает иначе. Вы наверняка порой слышите, как кто-то говорит: «А, вы из тех, кто практикует без нгондро», выражая этим своё неодобрение. Заметьте, я никогда не говорил: «Не делайте нгондро. Нгондро бесполезно. Долой нгондро». Я никогда не говорил ничего подобного.

Скорее, непостепенный путь означает, что прежде всего нужно постараться выяснить, способны ли вы понять. Если способны, то вы сэкономите много времени и сил и сможете приступить к работе с тем, что поняли. Если же вы не понимаете, то необходимо выяснить, в чём препятствие. Когда будет обнаружено препятствие, вы увидите, что с ним делать и как его преодолеть. Возможно, вам необходимо делать простирания. Возможно, вам необходима практика Ваджрасаттвы. Посмотрите, какое решение подходит для преодоления этого недостатка. Так поступает человек, который знает, как работать со своими способностями и как их улучшить.

*Беседы в Конвее, с. 504–507.*

Предварительные практики – это подготовка. Подготовка к чему? К получению главной практики и главного пути. Если вы умрёте, не дойдя до этого главного пути, то упустите благоприятную возможность. Это не соответствует учению Будды, а в частности, и учению Сутры. В учении Сутры Будда сказал очень ясно: учение должно соответствовать особенностям человека, его желаниям. Если в своей жизни мы постоянно очень заняты и у нас остаётся мало времени, которое мы можем посвятить практике, разве мы можем так долго выполнять одну только подготовку? Так что нужно понимать, что в учении главное.
(...)
Нельзя всю жизнь вести себя как голуби. Знаете, как голуби устраиваются на ночлег? Они садятся на насест, а потом начинают ворковать и вертеться то вправо, то влево. Они всегда подготваливаются ко сну, но пока воркуют и вертятся, наступает утро. Так же поступают и многие люди, которые никак не могут закончить практику нгондро.

Я знаю, что люди бывают слабы здоровьем и не могут, например, закончить практику простираний. Один человек говорил мне, что делал нгондро больше семи лет, но всё ещё не закончил. Он так и умер, не завершив его. Очень жаль. Это пример недостаточно осознанного отношения к жизни. Поэтому необходимо учитывать обстоятельства, понимать, каково положение вещей. Я не говорю, что не нужно выполнять практику нгондро. Многие считают: «Намкай Норбу не любит нгондро». Я прекрасно понимаю назначение нгондро, и не только понимаю, но и сам дважды выполнил его традиционным способом. Но я также знаю, каков истинный смысл учения и каким образом он должен соответствовать обстоятельствам.

*Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Ретрит в Крыму. 2002 – М.: Шанг-Шунг, 2003. – с. 30.*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Об отречении от жизни, ретритах, связанных с практикой неудачах и проч. (к закрытой теме "Рассказали ужас про Дзогчен" )*

Учителя Дзогчена всегда говорят: «Практик должен уметь сотрудничать с собой, помогать себе»… Помогать себе – значит понимать своё состояние и делать то, что необходимо.

Первое – это осознавать, что необходимо чем-то питаться и знать, где брать для этого деньги. Но люди говорят: «Это же не Дхарма: Дхарма – это уход от мирского». Такое часто происходит, например, в Хинаяне. Но это не всегда соответствует действительности.

Например, на человека находит такой духовный порыв – он вдруг оставляет жену и детей, отправляется в Индию и становится монахом. Он встречает учителей и остаётся там на несколько месяцев, потому что у него хватает на это денег. А потом деньги кончаются. Деньги кончились, а человек ещё не достиг просветления. Материальное тело всё ещё при нём. И тогда он понимает, что нужно достать денег, чтобы купить рис и дал – то, что едят в Индии. А ведь в Индии много страданий. Многим индийцам нечего есть. Безусловно, там не так-то легко прожить.

И в какой-то момент этот бедолага доходит до крайности и возвращается домой. И когда он возвращается, то встречает весьма рассерженную супругу, которая говорит ему: «Здесь тебе жить больше нельзя». Теперь у него нет ни работы, ни дома. И он начинает винить во всём Дхарму. Так действительно случается.

Что же всё это значит? Это означает недостаток осознанности. То есть необходимо знать, в чём заключается наше человеческое бытие. Мы обладаем телом, речью и умом. И если я хочу выполнить практику, чтобы помочь себе, я должен принимать во внимание свои обстоятельства. Если мы будем исходить из этого принципа, то сможем изо дня в день улучшать своё состояние.

*Из «Бесед в Конвее»*



Некоторые говорят: «Сейчас я не могу заниматься практикой, у меня очень трудная ситуация». Из-за этого кое-кому приходит мысль бежать от жизни, отправиться в уединение. Но это не выход, вы никуда не уйдёте от жизни. Некоторые говорят: «Я собираюсь уйти в горы, как Миларэпа». Но это не так легко, потому что мы связаны с семьёй, с работой и т.д. Говорят: «меня не заботят эти мирские вещи. Я хочу уехать и выполнить где-нибудь трёхлетний ретрит». Но тогда вам придётся бросить жену или мужа, свою семью и детей, работу, дом – всё. Почему люди так поступают? Потому что думают, что, выполнив трёхлетний ретрит, станут просветлёнными и им больше ничего не понадобится. Но три года пройдут очень быстро, и вы не слишком сильно изменитесь, вы всё равно останетесь человеком со всеми свойственными человеческому состоянию ограничениями. Изменится только вот что: возвратившись, вы окажетесь без жены или мужа, без семьи, без работы, и проблем станет намного больше. Что вы будете делать, если теперь у вас нет крыши над головой? Некоторые возвращаются обратно и выполняют ещё один ретрит. Три года и ещё три года – будет уже шесть лет. Но шесть лет тоже не такой уж большой срок, они быстро проходят. Так что это не выход. Выход в том, чтобы знать истинное положение, стараться иметь основу и объединяться.

Итак, не считайте, что практика подразумевает только медитацию или что медитация – это когда сидят где-то с закрытыми глазами.

*Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Практика в повседневной жизни. – М.: Шанг-Шунг, 2006. – с. 12.*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Не вижу разницы между семдзинами, рушенами, нендро или какой иной буддиской практикой этапа пути накопления заслуг и праджни...


А я вижу.  :Smilie:  Семзины и рушены предназначены не для накопления заслуг, а непосредственно для постижения природы ума.

----------


## PampKin Head

У Патрула Ринпоче первого и Миларепы с интеграцией, я так понимаю, проблемы были...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я вижу.  Семзины и рушены предназначены не для накопления заслуг, а непосредственно для постижения природы ума.


Достигли?

А Ваджрасаттва из нендро не может вас привести к постижению природы ума? 

Вспоминаю книгу Дилго Кьенце (комментарий на коренной текст Патрула Ринпоче) == Сердечное сокровище Пробужденных ===... Так там все вообще на ОМ Мани Падмэ Хунг!

http://buddhist.ru/modules/news/article.php?storyid=375

----------


## Ондрий

> Если же вместо этого мы в качестве правила введём нгондро: «Сначала все должны выполнить нгондро», – то есть ведь люди, которые будут выполнять простирания семь лет. Я видел много таких уроженцев Запада – они и по сию пору *не добились ничего стоящего*. Им ещё повезло, что за эти семь лет они не умерли. Ведь человек не вечен.


С таким подходом, зачем вообще что-то практиковать? Мождет просто пхову сделать и умереть - сделать специальную - сразу в Акаништху, ну или куда попроще. И все вопросы сразу будут решены.

Если человек делает 7 лет простирания или только гьябдо - это уже большие заслуги. Можно умереть спокойно.

----------


## Аньезка

> А Ваджрасаттва из нендро не может вас привести к постижению природы ума?


Привёл? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кого может, а кого нет.  Практик Ваджрасаттвы мно-ого, и везде нектар и стслоговая мантра...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если человек делает 7 лет простирания или только гьябдо - это уже большие заслуги. Можно умереть спокойно.


Для таких заслуг не нужна встреча с высшими учениями... Если в течение нескольких лет человека ничему не учат, кроме простираний, к чему тогда все разговоры о крутизне тантры и дзогчена? Что, махасиддхи индийские в таком стиле учили?

Тантра и дзогчен всегда были экстремальными путями, лишь в Тибете они окончательно были встроены в традиционную монастырскую систему.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Привёл?


А я флагом не машу, что являюсь практиком Дзогчен.




> Для таких заслуг не нужна встреча с высшими учениями... Если в течение нескольких лет человека ничему не учат, кроме простираний, к чему тогда все разговоры о крутизне тантры и дзогчена? Что, махасиддхи индийские в таком стиле учили?
> 
> Тантра и дзогчен всегда были экстремальными путями, лишь в Тибете они окончательно были встроены в традиционную монастырскую систему.


Наше время пошло дальше. Теперь они встроены в бизнес-процессы.

Пример Миларепы показывает, что встреча с высшими учениями - только встреча с высшими учениями. И ничего более!!! А уж у кого кармы то было... Как благой, так и не благой...


ИМХО, проблема снимается просто. Есть ученики Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Они практикуют Дхарму, которую передает этот Наставник. Он идентифицирует это как Дзогчен. Ученики, как и везде, упирают на вторичные практики. Но называют это тоже Дзогчен. И будет это в будушем называться традицией Дзогчен. Так же как и Нингма, Кагью, Сакья, Гелуг и Римэ.

Чем то, что происходит сейчас с этой общиной, отличается от истории Сакья?

P.S. *Лонченпа говорил, что высшие способности означают не то, что человек отказывается от низших путей. А то, что он обретает плод этих путей легко и быстро!*

----------


## Ондрий

и еще - меня всегда забавляли притязания камрадов на высокие практики: дескать они сами уже настолько готовы к ним, что "низкие" практики типа "жевания пресного ламрима" им не нужно - эт обудет только тормозть...

Бамммм!

Вопрос к знатокам - *как*, прости господи, понять, что если человек может сигануть на 10м без разбега, а на 1м не получается - это типа их "тормозит"? Т.е. на 1м прыгнуть не могут.

Всегда вот хотел спросить:

Если ты такой "крутой" - почему же *так сложно* породить 3 Основы Пути? Почему они кажутся "помехой"?

Если тантрик, будучи способным практиковать тантру, достигает успеха, то он не может говорить, что практика шаматхи и випашьяны или практики хинаяны ему будут "помехой".

Мой тезис такой - говоришь, можешь сделать жим-толчок 150 кг, покажи-ка как это будет выглядеть на 30кг.

Никого не хочу критиковать персонально. Ни последователей, ни ННР, ни Дзогчен. Остаюсь неизменно при своем мнении - это было просто его декларирование, а не для полемики  :Smilie: 
----
искренее ваш...  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Тантра и дзогчен всегда были экстремальными путями, лишь в Тибете они окончательно были встроены в традиционную монастырскую систему.


это как минимум неправда - монахи Наланды, Викрамашилы, Одантипуры, Сомапури изучали и тантру и прочее

----------


## Ондрий

> Что, махасиддхи индийские в таком стиле учили?


нуте-с, давайте смотреть - кого они учили.... а самое главное - почему те кого они учили "загремели" как ученики к настоящим махасиддхам? Для этого должны быть причины или нет? Или можно просто взять дядю васю с курсого вокзала и пихнуть его к масахиддхе и он закрутеет со страшной силой? Даже это не получиться - к махасиддхам в личные ученики попали те, кто имел ПРИЧИНЫ попасть... Причины не маленькие, не важно что кто-то из них даже читать не умел.

Вспомните - что Говорил Гуру Ринпоче и Марпа и Миларепа про свои предыдущие жизни... какие они были?

Уподоблять себя Миларепе?... ну ну... от такой скромности еще никто не умирал  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если тантрик, будучи способным практиковать тантру, достигает успеха, то он не может говорить, что практика шаматхи и випашьяны или практики хинаяны ему будут "помехой".


А кто Вам сказал, что ученики ННР не практикуют чуть ли не в обязательном порядке шинэ и лхагтонг??  :Confused:  
Ринпоче даже указывает в связи с практикой шинэ, на какой стадии вы можете считать себя "дзогченпой", а не просто членом ДО.

Аналогии с жимами, прыжками в длину и проч. некорректны, поскольку опять непостепенный путь сравнивается с постепенным. Просветление=ригпа - это не жим бесконечно тяжёлой гири. От конечного к бесконечному перейти нельзя - вспомните апории Зинона.

А махасиддхи, в основном, бежали из монастырей. Или изгонялись.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кто Вам сказал, что ученики ННР не практикуют чуть ли не в обязательном порядке шинэ и лхагтонг??  
> Ринпоче даже указывает в связи с практикой шинэ, на какой стадии вы можете считать себя "дзогченпой", а не просто членом ДО.
> 
> Аналогии с жимами, прыжками в длину и проч. некорректны, поскольку опять непостепенный путь сравнивается с постепенным. Просветление=ригпа - это не жим бесконечно тяжёлой гири. От конечного к бесконечному перейти нельзя - вспомните апории Зинона.
> 
> А махасиддхи, в основном, бежали из монастырей. Или изгонялись.


И на какой стадии вы можете себя считать дзогченпой?

А Бесконечного без конечного не бывает...

Практики Махамудры с удовольствием делают простирания.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Никто тут не уподоблял себя Миларепе, но наша ситуация не намного хуже.  :Smilie:  Сам Миларепа был категорически против разговоров своих учеников о том, каким крутым "воплощением" он является. он говорил, что методы мантраяны на то и методы мантраяны, чтобы любого (даже такого убивца, как он) за одну жизнь привести к состоянию Будды.

Трезво оценивать свои возможности и ситуацию необходимо, но и Учение должно вдохновлять человека.

----------


## PampKin Head

Миларепа был не против разговоров, он просто указывал, что не является "крутым" вопложением. И говорил, что проблема учеников в , что они не верят в Дхарму.

Наше время - время брендов...

----------


## Ондрий

> Никто тут не уподоблял себя Миларепе, но наша ситуация не намного хуже.  Сам Миларепа был категорически против разговоров своих учеников о том, каким крутым "воплощением" он является. он говорил, что методы мантраяны на то и методы мантраяны, чтобы любого (даже такого убивца, как он) за одну жизнь привести к состоянию Будды.


Без како-го либо накопления заслуг? Вы ничего не путаете?

А про перерожденцев - вообще больная тема отдельного топика  :Smilie: 




> Трезво оценивать свои возможности и ситуацию необходимо, но и Учение должно вдохновлять человека.


Согласен полностью!
Вдохновение нужно обязательно. А давайте развернем вопрос иначе - почему последователей Сарма (и классической Нингма) вдохновляет практиковать лождонг и 3 Основы пути?

У меня есть подозрение, что "высокие практики" просто более привлекательны исходя из типично западной лени и опаски делать "долгосрочные инвестиции". Хочется всего и сразу.

Вот так вот и тантра стала достоянием широких масс. Раньше тантру и Дзогчен/Махамудру практиковали тайно, передавли единицам. А сейчас тантрические мандалы из песка показывают по телевизору. Это для меня и есть упадок. Могу привести цитату от ЕСДЛ по этому поводу (я ее уже давно как-то приводил, поищу, процитирую)

----------


## Граакль

Тут было мое сообщение о Дзогчен.
Но потом мне приснился Ринпоче и сказал:

"А ну сотри своё глупое сообщение и иди делать простирания, негодяй!"

Стёр, ушёл делать  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

* Если она совсем глупа, такая идиотка, что не способна ничего понять, тогда ладно.*

Вот, друзья, я нашел ключевую фразу. Таперича часто ее буду цитировать.  :Smilie:  

Спешу присоединиться к гелугпинскому фундаменталисту (во мнении о ситуации, а не вааще  :Smilie: ).




> А махасиддхи, в основном, бежали из монастырей. Или изгонялись.


Ась? Чо делали? Какие такие подковки - брильянтики? 
Если речь идет  о "махасиддхе" в смысле "практик, реализовавший дзогрим" - это смелое обобщение. Если речь о 84 махасиддхах - тем более. Ну, *сколько* махасиддхов выгнали из монастырей?!




> Ринпоче даже указывает в связи с практикой шинэ, на какой стадии вы можете считать себя "дзогченпой"





> От конечного к бесконечному перейти нельзя


Или Вы, Дмитрий, сами себе противоречите, или практика шине - это УЖЕ практика Дзогпа Ченпо, тогда о каких стадиях можно говорить?!




> Есть ученики Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Они практикуют Дхарму, которую передает этот Наставник. Он идентифицирует это как Дзогчен. Ученики, как и везде, упирают на вторичные практики. Но называют это тоже Дзогчен. И будет это в будушем называться традицией Дзогчен. Так же как и Нингма, Кагью, Сакья, Гелуг и Римэ.


Все так. Есть единственное  НО.  Название у традиции получается уж больно маркетингово выгодное. Некоторых это сбивает с толку, и они начинают путать название своей традиции и Великое Совершенство. А запутавшись сами - путают других.

----------


## andykh

Дмитрий, видать сильно вас достало что такой трактат изготовили.

ИМХО всегда найдутся люди, не принимающие других только из-за того, что те не разделяют их заблуждения  :Smilie:  Пользуются своими, видимо  :Smilie: 

Как сказал один мой знакомый, перешедший из КК в ДО:
"Оле Нидал - хороший учитель, Намкхай Норбу - хороший учитель, но [здесь нецензурно]ов хватает везде"  :Smilie: 




> ...Их стремление полагаться в первую очередь на собственное понимание, на здравый смысл делает им честь, но создаёт у некоторых читателей впечатление (разумеется, ложное) что, мол, вся эта Дзогчен-община – сборище самоуверенных гордецов, толкующих всё по-своему.


За это вот наблюдение отдельное спасибо.

А КК критикуют за то что, "не имеют собственного мнения и как попугаи повторяют цитаты из своих книжек, не понимая сути".

Не угодишь короче  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Устное объяснение природы ума далеко не всегда переходит в ригпэй цэл ванг. Подробнее о взглядах Ринпоче см. тему:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6838

Разница между нёндро и семзинами та, что первое более связано с сутрой, последние же позволяют непосредственнее ощутить природу ума, получить нямы практики.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А КК критикуют за то что, "не имеют собственного мнения и как попугаи повторяют цитаты из своих книжек, не понимая сути".


Далеко не всю КК.  :Smilie:  Но ради Самантабхадры, давайте хоть здесь писать по теме... А топрибежит один мой тёзка, и такое начнётся, такое...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> Устное объяснение природы ума далеко не всегда переходит в ригпэй цэл ванг. Подробнее о взглядах Ринпоче см. тему:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6838
> 
> Разница между нёндро и семзинами та, что первое более связано с сутрой, последние же позволяют непосредственнее ощутить природу ума, получить нямы практики.


Ой!... Если Ваджрасаттву делаешь - там такие ньямы идут...

Нёндро связано с сутрой....  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Дайте два!
Эдакий Оле Нидал стайл...




> "Оле Нидал - хороший учитель, Намкхай Норбу - хороший учитель, но [здесь нецензурно]ов хватает везде"


Вот, друзья, я нашел ключевую фразу. Таперича часто ее буду цитировать

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Наше время пошло дальше. Теперь они встроены в бизнес-процессы.


Пампкин, всё как раз наоборот. Это бизнес-процессы встроены в практику, как и всё остальное.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А у меня такой вопрос: какая мотивация у дзогченпа? Зачем они занимаются практикой?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я имею в виду сутрический подход - "накопление заслуг".
А нямы от Ваджрасаттвы - это да, круто. Плавали, знаем.  :Smilie:  Но практик-то, как уже говорилось, много...

----------


## Ондрий

Да дело не стлько в моем "гелугпинсокм фундаментализме" - это скорее шутка.

Я хочу понять одну простую вещь:

Если изучаешь матанализ, то почему основы алгебры будут мешать матанализу? Почему будут тормозить его освоение?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А у меня такой вопрос: какая мотивация у дзогченпа? Зачем они занимаются практикой?


А Вы внимательно прочли приведённую подборку? Разве Ринпоче не говорит, зачем нужна практика?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я имею в виду сутрический подход - "накопление заслуг".
> А нямы от Ваджрасаттвы - это да, круто. Плавали, знаем.  Но практик-то, как уже говорилось, много...


Это вторичных практик много. А то, с какой мотивацией и состояниями вы делаете нендро, зависит только от вас. Помню читал, как делают простирания, пребывая в природе ума...

Вполне можно делать любую практику, желая распознать Ригпу.

----------


## Legba

> Разница между нёндро и семзинами та, что первое более связано с сутрой, последние же позволяют непосредственнее ощутить природу ума, получить нямы практики.


Все чудесачее... Внешние нендро,да это пожалуй сутра. Но внутренние?
Вот Вы спросите у любого человека на тхераваддинском форуме, мог ли Благословенный передавать практику Ваджрасаттвы. Сутра..... :Cool:  

Вот, кстати, что (если не вранье)* сам* Дуджом Римпоче думал о нендро:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=561

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если изучаешь матанализ, то почему основы алгебры будут мешать матанализу? Почему будут тормозить его освоение?


Если человека, знакомого с основами алгебры и без школьной программы, отправят учиться на второй (третий, седьмой) год, это будет тормозить его развитие.  :Smilie:  А вообще аналогия опять (с поразительным упорством) привязана к постепенному пути. Дзогчен - это не матанализ. Это как раз учение о самом простом - о том, что такое число.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вполне можно делать любую практику, желая распознать Ригпу.


Так о том же и речь! Можно! *Мо-жно!*

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если человека, знакомого с основами алгебры и без школьной программы, отправят учиться на второй (третий, седьмой) год, это будет тормозить его развитие.  А вообще аналогия опять (с поразительным упорством) привязана к постепенному пути. Дзогчен - это не матанализ. Это как раз учение о самом простом - о том, что такое число.


Дзогчен - не матанализ. Только и первый завет Ганраба Дордже - не билет на ретрит таун-йогинов купить...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Дмитрий, спасибо за цитаты.

Итак, Римпоче говорит, что нёндро чрезвычайно полезно для устранения препятствий, если с первого раза не удалось пережить состояние дзогчен. 

Помнится, Игорь Берхин как-то сказал, что состояние дзогчен после первого ознакомления пережили только Лонгченпа и ещё кто-то из великих (не помню имени, к сожалению).

Что же происходит в действительности? Многие ученики ННР (вполне здоровые молодые люди, а не больные старухи и немощные старики) открыто пренебрегают нёндро и не считают эту практику важной (смотрите результаты опроса Легбы).

----------


## Legba

> Если человека, знакомого с основами алгебры и без школьной программы, отправят учиться на второй (третий, седьмой) год, это будет тормозить его развитие.  А вообще аналогия опять (с поразительным упорством) привязана к постепенному пути. Дзогчен - это не матанализ. Это как раз учение о самом простом - о том, что такое число.


Дмитрий, а Вам не кажется, что пока традиция "Дзогчен" еще не окончательно оформилась и окостенела, все таки корректнее выражаться "как учит ННР".... А то, мне кажется, тут есть нингмапинцы и при этом (о ужас!) *НЕ* ученики ННР. И они могут не согласится с мнением Римпоче (а тем более с Вашим).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, всё как раз наоборот. Это бизнес-процессы встроены в практику, как и всё остальное.


Дай Бог, время покажет... )
Кхенпо - женятся. Старые йогины богатеют (с) тибетская народная мудрость...

----------


## andykh

> Далеко не всю КК.  Но ради Самантабхадры, давайте хоть здесь писать по теме... А топрибежит один мой тёзка, и такое начнётся, такое...


Да я че, я ниче, я так, мысли вслух  :Smilie:  А по теме - я хотел сказать, что всегда найдутся некоторые, кгхм/ам, индивидуумы, которым покритиковать чего-нить, что с горы катиться. И опус ваш они читать не будут, не.

Мотивация их конечно, ясна - "достичь счастья и избежать страдания"  :Smilie: 
Вопрос в том, стоит ли подобную критику воспринимать всерьез? Говорит она хоть что-то о критикуемых или только о состоянии ума критикующего?  :Smilie: 
Мой ответ - нет, нет, да  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Дзогчен - это не матанализ. Это как раз учение о самом простом - о том, что такое число.


А почему он считается высшим и передавали его тайно раньше? А теперь широко и массово.. как и тантру впрочем.

Я конечно помню, что сказала дакиня Тилопе - "Сутра сложна и это долгий путь, Тантра быстра и в ней нет трудностей". Примерно так. Вопрос для кого она это говорила.




> Если человека, знакомого с основами алгебры и без школьной программы, отправят учиться на второй (третий, седьмой) год, это будет тормозить его развитие.


Да вот если бы "знакомого"... Тут не "знакомиться" надо, а уметь решать всего-то простые уравнения, если претендуешь решать интегралы.

Все равно не понимаю - если так просто делать "высокое", покажите почему трудно делать "предварительное"?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вот так вот и тантра стала достоянием широких масс. Раньше тантру и Дзогчен/Махамудру практиковали тайно, передавли единицам. А сейчас тантрические мандалы из песка показывают по телевизору. Это для меня и есть упадок. Могу привести цитату от ЕСДЛ по этому поводу (я ее уже давно как-то приводил, поищу, процитирую)


А толку-то в цитатах, если сам ЕСДЛ даёт Калачакру тысячным толпам?
И не преувеличение ли насчёт "широких масс"? В российском масштабе "буддист" всё равно что "марсианин".

В книге "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьен Тулку Ринпоче пишет, что в наше время учения тантры широко распространятся, и так было предсказано. "Пылают страсти - и пылают освобождающие учения".

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А Вы внимательно прочли приведённую подборку? Разве Ринпоче не говорит, зачем нужна практика?


Видимо невнимательно, раз нажал кнопку. Перечитать еще раз?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А толку-то в цитатах, если сам ЕСДЛ даёт Калачакру тысячным толпам?
> И не преувеличение ли насчёт "широких масс"? В российском масштабе "буддист" всё равно что "марсианин".
> 
> В книге "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьен Тулку Ринпоче пишет, что в наше время учения тантры широко распространятся, и так было предсказано. "Пылают страсти - и пылают освобождающие учения".



Калачакра нынче - тоже узнаваемый бренд. )

Главное, чтобы не коптили...

*фсех срочно записывать в Дзогрим-Общину*
ДО уже занято. Посему будет ДзогО.

----------


## Legba

Дмитрий!
Хочу Вам напомнить, что не отвечая собеседникам, обращающимся непосредственно к Вам, Вы нарушаете обеты бодхисаттвы.
Это, как минимум, вторичный проступок:
Не отвечать на [искренние] вопросы, [на которые способен ответить].
А поскольку речь идет о Дхарме, есть шанс, что это коренное падение:
По скупости не оказать материальной помощи страдающему и беззащитному или отказаться учить его Дхарме.

Это я так, для поддержки фундаментализма  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ондрий

> А толку-то в цитатах, если сам ЕСДЛ даёт Калачакру тысячным толпам?


А вот про Калачакру зря - там совсем другой вариант. Единственная Тантра которую дают массам. Остальные - не более 25ти человек. Что конечно же редко выполняется.

И все-таки, почему?  :Smilie: 

1. Тантра/Дзогчен стали широко распространены и при этом реализованных становиться все меньше?
2. Почему противопоставляется "высокое" - "низкому"?
3. Почему практика "низкого" мешает делать "высокое"?
4. Почему практикующий "высокое" не может подемонстрировать успехи в более "низком"? (в нашем евро-варианте конечно.. я про нас - европиплов  :Smilie: )

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Итак, Римпоче говорит, что нёндро чрезвычайно полезно для устранения препятствий, если с первого раза не удалось пережить состояние дзогчен. 
> 
> Что же происходит в действительности? Многие ученики ННР (вполне здоровые молодые люди, а не больные старухи и немощные старики) открыто пренебрегают нёндро и не считают эту практику важной


Нет, не так, тёзка. Ринпоче говорит, что нёндро чрезвычайно полезно при соответствующих обстоятельствах и потребности в этой практике. Что же происходит в действительности? Многие ученики ННР, вполне здоровые молодые люди, следуют наставлениям своего учителя и делают те практики, которые он советует делать в первую очередь, пока они здоровы и молоды.  :Smilie: 

Я не привёл ещё одну цитату из "Крымского ретрита", поскольку речь идёт о тайных практиках. Ринпоче прямо говорит: это более мощный способ накопления заслуг, чем простирания и мандала. Вы опять собираетесь соревноваться с членами ДО в понимании слов учителя?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дорогие собеседники, я сейчас просто не в состоянии ответить всем и вообще вынужден убежать из темы.  :Smilie:  Прошу прощения! До встречи в эфире! А пока продолжайте писать эти хроники Акаши  :Smilie:  без меня - дела мирские зовут.

----------


## andykh

> Дмитрий!
> Хочу Вам напомнить, что не отвечая собеседникам, обращающимся непосредственно к Вам, Вы нарушаете обеты бодхисаттвы.
> Это, как минимум, вторичный проступок:
> Не отвечать на [искренние] вопросы, [на которые способен ответить].
> А поскольку речь идет о Дхарме, есть шанс, что это коренное падение:
> По скупости не оказать материальной помощи страдающему и беззащитному или отказаться учить его Дхарме.
> 
> Это я так, для поддержки фундаментализма


 :Smilie:  там же где-то рядом должно быть о скромности дающего поучения. Вы должны три раза попросить, чтобы Дмитрий мог убедиться в вашей искренней тяге к получению ответа  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> А толку-то в цитатах, если сам ЕСДЛ даёт Калачакру тысячным толпам?


Это специфично для традиции Калачакры. В первый раз этот ванг был дарован вообще* целому царству*. Получить у Его Святейшества, скажем, ванг Ямантаки - куда сложнее, и обязательства подразумеваются - нешуточные. А уж учения Дзогпа Ченпо можно получить только при условии проведения ритрита по трем корням, с какими-то космическими (для меня лично) цифрами начитываний. Так что аргумент - не очень.

----------


## Legba

> там же где-то рядом должно быть о скромности дающего поучения. Вы должны три раза попросить, чтобы Дмитрий мог убедиться в вашей искренней тяге к получению ответа


Это не там. Если, кстати, Вы имеете ввиду Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы, то это даже в другом томе  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## куру хунг

> А давайте развернем вопрос иначе - почему последователей Сарма (и классической Нингма) вдохновляет практиковать лождонг и 3 Основы пути?
> 
> У меня есть подозрение, что "высокие практики" просто более привлекательны исходя из типично западной лени и опаски делать "долгосрочные инвестиции". Хочется всего и сразу.
> 
> Вот так вот и тантра стала достоянием широких масс. Раньше тантру и Дзогчен/Махамудру практиковали тайно, передавли единицам.


 Андрей, ты наш талмуд , настольную книгу учеников ННР, (аналог Ламрима),
"Драгоценный сосуд", видел? Едва ли. Так как закрытый текст. Если возникнет желание, заийди в конце концов в гости, покажу. Так вот больше половины текста, это как раз то о чём ты говоришь, лоджонги и т. д. . И начинаем мы с этого, и базовый уровень начинают сдавать с этого. Может в конце концов перестанешь свои фантазии пересказыват, что дзогченовцы де такие дол-...бы, начинают с высоких практик.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Андрей, ты наш талмуд , настольную книгу учеников ННР, (аналог Ламрима),
> "Драгоценный сосуд", видел? Едва ли. Так как закрытый текст. Если возникнет желание, заийди в конце концов в гости, покажу. Так вот больше половины текста, это как раз то о чём ты говоришь, лоджонги и т. д. . И начинаем мы с этого, и базовый уровень начинают сдавать с этого. Может в конце концов перестанешь свои фантазии пересказыват, что дзогченовцы де такие дол-...бы, начинают с высоких практик.



О чем и речь... 

Почему же тогда кагью зовут кагью, а не чакченпы? А как бы звучало!!! "Я - чакченпа, но сейчас делаю йогу Йидама"

Возможен вариант: дзогченпа в традиции Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Бхусуку в традиции Дуджома Ринпоче. Чакченпа по версии ISO 12356342 (евроверсия).

ЧО - Чакчен Община... По моему, звучит!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Чакчен - в массы!!!

----------


## Legba

Эх! Сбежал......  :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, ты наш талмуд , настольную книгу учеников ННР, (аналог Ламрима),
> "Драгоценный сосуд", видел? Едва ли. Так как закрытый текст. Если возникнет желание, заийди в конце концов в гости, покажу. Так вот больше половины текста, это как раз то о чём ты говоришь, лоджонги и т. д. . И начинаем мы с этого, и базовый уровень начинают сдавать с этого. Может в конце концов перестанешь свои фантазии пересказыват, что дзогченовцы де такие дол-...бы, начинают с высоких практик.


Да я бы РАД не иметь таких "фантазий", но почему то БФ-цы с цитатами не дают мне от них избавиться...  :Smilie: 

А в гости зайду... покажешь  :Smilie: 
(а ... можно? если это закрытый текст?)

----------


## Legba

> Андрей, ты наш талмуд , настольную книгу учеников ННР, (аналог Ламрима),
> "Драгоценный сосуд", видел? Едва ли. Так как закрытый текст. Если возникнет желание, заийди в конце концов в гости, покажу. Так вот больше половины текста, это как раз то о чём ты говоришь, лоджонги и т. д. . И начинаем мы с этого, и базовый уровень начинают сдавать с этого. Может в конце концов перестанешь свои фантазии пересказыват, что дзогченовцы де такие дол-...бы, начинают с высоких практик.


Больше половины?! Подсказка - это книга толщиной где-то с четвертый том Ламрима Чже Цзонкапы (он весь про шаматху (шинэ), если кто не в курсе). С конспективным изложением *всего* учения, от Пратьекабуддаяны до Дзогчена. Ну же, не тушуйтесь, возьмите "настольную книгу" и расскажите согражданам *сколько* страниц там отведено "четырем мыслям, приводящим ум к Дхарме". А то ведь кое-кто и впрямь не в курсе....

----------


## куру хунг

> .
> 
> И все-таки, почему? 
> 
> 1. Тантра/Дзогчен стали широко распространены и при этом реализованных становиться все меньше?
> 2. Почему противопоставляется "высокое" - "низкому"?
> 3. Почему практика "низкого" мешает делать "высокое"?
> 4. Почему практикующий "высокое" не может подемонстрировать успехи в более "низком"? (в нашем евро-варианте конечно.. я про нас - европиплов )


 Только потому Андрей что ты, ты  и только ты вбил себе в башку вышеперечисленные противоставления. И решить их сможеь опять только ты.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Достигли?
> 
> А Ваджрасаттва из нендро не может вас привести к постижению природы ума? 
> 
> Вспоминаю книгу Дилго Кьенце (комментарий на коренной текст Патрула Ринпоче) == Сердечное сокровище Пробужденных ===... Так там все вообще на ОМ Мани Падмэ Хунг!
> 
> http://buddhist.ru/modules/news/article.php?storyid=375



Вот, наверное это одна из трудных вещей попытки сочатания разных школ  :Frown:  Когда сталкиваешься с разными наставлениями от разных учителей и в каждом говорится, что оно лучшее и сущностнейшее а также об уникальности школы, то как то становится странно... Люди везде примерно одинаковые и разницу между ними замечаю не в том, ЧТО они практикуют, а в том КАК они это делают... 
Вот недавно получила опять очередную полезную практику, мантру от всего. Но что странно, что уже как то не верится в ее исключительность и уникальность. 
Интересно , будет ли она в таком случаи работать, даже если начитать ее в ритритном режиме? 
Какое то опустошение  :Smilie:  в плохом смысле этого слова.  Передоз посвящений что ли?   
Пойду на тренировку - самое лучшее для мозгов ...

----------


## Ондрий

> Только потому Андрей что ты, ты  и только ты вбил себе в башку вышеперечисленные противоставления. И решить их сможеь опять только ты.


Конечно все так - за меня никто это не решит... Но я себе ничо не вбивал - я наблюдаю ваши же слова и цитаты.

Не Игорь ли Берхин писал (а вслед за ним и все остальные), что "прадварительные практики" могут нести "вред" в силу "затормаживания" практикующего, который может "успеть помереть", якобы не достигнув ничего. (на что я сказал, что сделать хотя бы 1 (!!!) нёндро - есть УЖЕ огромное достижение!!!)

Игорь, да в этом же треде Дмитрий Кармапенко привел цитаты.. Выделил даже их. А я получается, значит, чего-то себе в голову вбиваю.

ничонипонял... чесслово  :Smilie: 

Ок... ответе плз, хотябы на 1й и 4й мой вопрос:

1. Почему Тантра/Дзогчен стали широко распространены и при этом реализованных становиться все меньше?
...
4. Почему практикующий "высокое" не может подемонстрировать успехи в более "низком"? (в нашем евро-варианте конечно.. я про нас - европиплов )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот, наверное это одна из трудных вещей попытки сочатания разных школ  Когда сталкиваешься с разными наставлениями от разных учителей и в каждом говорится, что оно лучшее и сущностнейшее а также об уникальности школы, то как то становится странно... Люди везде примерно одинаковые и разницу между ними замечаю не в том, ЧТО они практикуют, а в том КАК они это делают... 
> Вот недавно получила опять очередную полезную практику, мантру от всего. Но что странно, что уже как то не верится в ее исключительность и уникальность. 
> Интересно , будет ли она в таком случаи работать, даже если начитать ее в ритритном режиме? 
> Какое то опустошение  в плохом смысле этого слова.  Передоз посвящений что ли?   
> Пойду на тренировку - самое лучшее для мозгов ...


Петровна! Все работает, каким бы оно нам не казалось. С правильной мотивацией и должным усердием практик прорвется к Ригпе  посредством *любой* вторичной буддийской практики. Усе сдвигает точку сборки... Куда нада...

----------


## куру хунг

> Ок... ответе плз, хотябы на 1й и 4й мой вопрос:
> 
> 1. Почему Тантра/Дзогчен стали широко распространены и при этом реализованных становиться все меньше?
> ...
> 4. Почему практикующий "высокое" не может подемонстрировать успехи в более "низком"? (в нашем евро-варианте конечно.. я про нас - европиплов )


 1. Андрей сам не видишь несуразности поставленоного вопроса/ответа?
У тебя есть метода подсчитывания реализованных практиков? Она была вообще-то у кого нить раньше? Она вообще могла быть? И особенно учитывая то что практики танты и дзогчен всегда особо себя не проявляли. Можно ли вообеще рассуждать "о количестве реализованных"? Можно ли вообще рассуждать о распространнённости/нераспространнёности тайных учений? Они ведь тайные, и наличие хоть какой-то статистики по этой теме большой вопрос.
 2. Блин в каком низком тебе продемонстрировать успехи?. Кто и как это может сделать? Ещё скажи по Тырнету давай показывай? Ведь как следует из твоих же слов, ты нигде кроме как на гелугписких мероприятиях не бывал. 
А о практиках другиз традиций (не толькоДО кстати) имеешь представление только по общению в сети. Надо ли говорить что у тебя мягко говоря невыигрышная позиция.

----------


## Ондрий

> 1. Андрей сам не видишь несуразности поставленоного вопроса/ответа?


не вижу никакой несуразности - нормальные вопросы, а ответов все нету.



> У тебя есть метода подсчитывания реализованных практиков? Она была вообще-то у кого нить раньше? Она вообще могла быть? И особенно учитывая то что практики танты и дзогчен всегда особо себя не проявляли. Можно ли вообеще рассуждать "о количестве реализованных"?


можно. ЕСДЛ об этом писал. ЛАмы об этом говорят. Много говорят. Лама Цонкапа тоже писал. Ты меня часто упрекаешь в незнании текстов и наставлений ННР. Согласен. Так ведь и некторорые тоже проявляю поистине полную неосведомленность об основах Сарма и гелуг в частности - очень много придумок. И что мы не тантрическая школа (С) Оле, и что мы плетемся по 3 кальпы (С) дзогченцы и что мы тока учимся а не практикуем (С) тоже бывало нередко... ну и т.д.




> Можно ли вообще рассуждать о распространнённости/нераспространнёности тайных учений? Они ведь тайные, и наличие хоть какой-то статистики по этой теме большой вопрос.


Еще как можно - на ванге если больше 25ти человек - это широкое распространение  :Smilie: . Когда в год по 10 вангов в разных городах и об этом вешаются объявы в сети на весь инет - это широкое распространение.



> 2. Блин в каком низком тебе продемонстрировать успехи?. Кто и как это может сделать? Ещё скажи по Тырнету давай показывай? Ведь как следует из твоих же слов, ты нигде кроме как на гелугписких мероприятиях не бывал.


Ты не понял меня. Это было все к вопросу "низкое" - тормозит "высокое". Не мои слова - слова дзогченцев.



> А о практиках другиз традиций (не толькоДО кстати) имеешь представление только по общению в сети. Надо ли говорить что у тебя мягко говоря невыигрышная позиция.


Не думаю, что не выигрышная. Я вообще не встаю в позицию, а задаю вопросы. Почему такая реакция?

Как же может мое присутвие например на ДО-сходке, что-то такое изменить? *Вы* приводите цитаты. Вы же их и интерпретуируете. От этого возникает много вопросов. Спорить я не буду. Я вообще не спорю - я спрашиваю... всегда спрашиваю.. А вопросы мои кажутся "наездами".  :Smilie: 

И вообще это тема о - "а был ты под кандагаром когда мы там в танке горели??!" (хриплым таким голосом)

----------


## куру хунг

> Не Игорь ли Берхин писал (а вслед за ним и все остальные), что "прадварительные практики" могут нести "вред" в силу "затормаживания" практикующего, который может "успеть помереть", якобы не достигнув ничего. (на что я сказал, что сделать хотя бы 1 (!!!) нёндро - есть УЖЕ огромное достижение!!!)


 Тут идея состоит в том, что бы всего лишь вначале попрбовать, так называемые "высокие практики", к примеру семдзин со слогом пхэт, естественно с наставлениями Учителя. Ну и если видишь что полная беда. Тады вперёд-упал-отжалься. В этом случае ни о каком вреде не может быть и речи. А если получил результат практики седзина, то- на предварительные практики дзогчен. Здесь наверное и можно назвать выполнение классического нёндро условно -"вредом". 
Ну всё ж Кармапенко привёл. Смотри в приведённых цитатах Кармапенко историю с Дуджомом Римпоче. 
 Читаю тред, и смотрю как о стенку горохом усилия Кармапенко, всё приведённое Димой, оппонентами -*не читаеться*, так по диагонали пробежали глазами, и всё то же самое. Пампкина как на брендах и бизнес-прцессах как заклинило, так и клинит, Легба всё ту шарманку... а да ладно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут идея состоит в том, что бы всего лишь вначале попрбовать, так называемые "высокие практики", к примеру семдзин со слогом пхэт, естественно с наставлениями Учителя. Ну и если видишь что полная беда. Тады вперёд-упал-отжалься. В этом случае ни о каком вреде не может быть и речи. А если получил результат практики седзина, то- на предварительные практики дзогчен. Здесь наверное и можно назвать выполнение классического нёндро условно -"вредом".


Да в курсе я конечно всего этого процесса. Зря ты думаешь что я книжек не читаю  :Smilie:  Вопрос то в другом был.

----------


## ullu

> нёндро - есть УЖЕ огромное достижение


Проблема в том, что живым существам нужны не достижения, а освобождение от страданий.

----------


## куру хунг

> можно. ЕСДЛ об этом писал. ЛАмы об этом говорят. Много говорят. Лама Цонкапа тоже писал.


 ЕСДЛ или какие-то другие ламы приводили когда-то статистку реализовавшихся?
15в-столько-то
16 в.-столько-то
.......
........
..... и т. д. так что ли? В жизни ничего подобного не слышал.
 Приведи цитату если так.
 Возможно ты имел ввиду , что ламы часто говорять о пришедших временах упадка Дхармы? Так это общее место. Хотя есть ламы которые об этом вообще не говорят. На мой взгляд они лучшие. Потому как несут Дхарму практикующим, в соответствии с их возможностями. А постояное брюзжание: вот были времена раньше в тибете... пачками просветлевали, очень напоминает стриковские упрёки молодым. Такой подход едва ли будет вдохновлять на практику. Потому как практикующего по большому счёту не должно волновать, в какую он там эпоху живёт-упадка или подьёма. Он столкнулся с Учением и баста. И это самое важное. Да и времена упадка-понятие неоднозначное. Во времена упадка-набирают силу как раз тайные учения, которые были в упадке во-времена подьёма Дхармы. "Нарисованное радугой", если не читал, прочитай, Тулку Урьгьен Римпоче хорошо об этом там писал

----------


## ullu

И вот ещё у меня вопрос к тем, кто считате что необходимо сначала практиковать нендро и что практика Ваджрасаттвы тоже приведет к освобождению.

Опишите пожалуйста механизм, каким образом практика Ваджрасаттвы приведет к освобождению?
И ещё напишите пожалуйста, каким образом выполнение нендро способствует вашему личному освобождению?

прямо можно логическую цепочку вплоть до освобожения?

например
выполняя простиряния я получаю такой то реззульатат, который потмо используется для #2, а #2 используется для №3, а используя №3 я получаю такой то результат, который и есть №4 - то, что меня освободит навсегда.

----------


## куру хунг

> .. А вопросы мои кажутся "наездами". 
> )


 Ничего подобного никому так не кажеться, было б так сказали. У нас народ прямой , должен был заметить уже.
Это тебе наши ответы кажуться болезнеными реакциями.

----------


## Legba

> Опишите пожалуйста механизм, каким образом практика Ваджрасаттвы приведет к освобождению?
> И ещё напишите пожалуйста, каким образом выполнение нендро способствует вашему личному освобождению?


 Извольте. В результате практики Ваджрасаттвы я получаю от Гуру Ваджрасаттвы 4 посвящения.
Благодаря 1 -очищаю тело, достигаю Нирманакайи.
Благодаря 2 - очищаю речь, достигаю Самбхогакай.
Благодаря 3 - очищаю ум, достигаю Дхармакайи.
Благодаря 4 - очищаю тело, речь и ум, реализую единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). 
Вот и весь механизм.

А теперь, плиз, тоже самое с семдзинами  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Примечание.
Если достижение состояния Будды представляется Вам неудовлетворительным результатом - извините.

----------


## Lhazin

> 1. Почему Тантра/Дзогчен стали широко распространены и при этом реализованных становиться все меньше?
> ......
> можно. ЕСДЛ об этом писал. ЛАмы об этом говорят. Много говорят. Лама Цонкапа тоже писал.


Может быть Вы предлогаете посчитать количество Радужных тел в линиях передачи? :Wink: 

Вот Его Святейшество Богдо Гэгэн Ринпоче говорит ,что в его линии передачи "мастера Дзогчен есть, но реализовавших радужное тело - нет", уменьшается ли от этого его реализация?

----------


## Ондрий

> Проблема в том, что живым существам нужны не достижения, а освобождение от страданий.


+5... не нужно никакой подготовки ума! Всем строем в нирвану... проситие - в ригпу!

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну же, не тушуйтесь, возьмите "настольную книгу" и расскажите согражданам *сколько* страниц там отведено "четырем мыслям, приводящим ум к Дхарме". А то ведь кое-кто и впрямь не в курсе....


 Докладаю-1,5 листа формата 70х100. Про Ламрим Цонкапы не знаю, грешен, пару раз листа по диагонали и сранивать не могу. В большинстве остальных подобных текстов которые мне попадались, эта тема пожалуй обычно раза в 2 больше по обьёму. Мне лично хватает и этого( шас скажу крамолу-иногда и этого много кажеться :EEK!:  ). В других своих текстах у ННР бывает в очень даже развёрнутом виде этот аспект учения освещает, но не удивлюсь что меньше чем у Цонкапы. Кому мало читают дополнительно. Но гланое ННР ведь никогда не ограничивает своих учеников, кому нужно и Ламрим почитывают.

----------


## Ондрий

> ЕСДЛ или какие-то другие ламы приводили когда-то статистку реализовавшихся?
> 15в-столько-то
> 16 в.-столько-то
> .......
> ........
> ..... и т. д. так что ли? В жизни ничего подобного не слышал.
>  Приведи цитату если так.


мне для этого вполне достачно мнение ЕСДЛ, придирка твоя не катит - либо ЕСДЛ не знает о чем говорит (тогда нужна статистика) либо он обманывает. Так?




> Возможно ты имел ввиду , что ламы часто говорять о пришедших временах упадка Дхармы? Так это общее место.


нет. вполне конкретное место - тоже видимо не читаешь ни статей ЕСДЛ, ни текстов традиции Гелуг  :Smilie: ... Сорри - использую твои методы аргументации  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Про Ламрим Цонкапы не знаю, грешен, пару раз листа по диагонали и сранивать не могу.


может стоит почитать чтобы не думалось, что кто-то "нападет на Дзогчен", а не интересуется задавая вопросы ?  :Wink: 



> В большинстве остальных подобных текстов которые мне попадались, эта тема пожалуй обычно раза в 2 больше по обьёму. Мне лично хватает и этого( шас скажу крамолу-иногда и этого много кажеться ).


Крамола - точно  :Smilie: ... об этом я и говорил... и Пампкин говорил - бренды привлекают - потому, что уж больно они привлекательны  :Smilie: . Ща поем после работы и разверну ответ. Ок?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот Его Святейшество Богдо Гэгэн Ринпоче говорит ,что в его линии передачи "мастера Дзогчен есть, но реализовавших радужное тело - нет", уменьшается ли от этого его реализация?


Не уменьшается, если я верю в него как в Будду.

----------


## куру хунг

> Извольте. В результате практики Ваджрасаттвы я получаю от Гуру Ваджрасаттвы 4 посвящения.
> Благодаря 1 -очищаю тело, достигаю Нирманакайи.
> Благодаря 2 - очищаю речь, достигаю Самбхогакай.
> Благодаря 3 - очищаю ум, достигаю Дхармакайи.
> Благодаря 4 - очищаю тело, речь и ум, реализую единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). 
> Вот и весь механизм.
> 
> А теперь, плиз, тоже самое с семдзинами 
> .


 Пжалуста-делаю семдзин со слогом "Пхэт"-обнаруживаю- единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). С первым заветом Гараба Дордже покончено. Приступаем к ко второму и третьему. И кстати говоря 2-ой и особено третий завет на самом деле, условно говоря, занимают 99% всех усилий на Пути. А не пресловутое"обнаружение изначального состояния", которое вас(оппонентов) тут постоянно озадачивает.

----------


## Ондрий

> прямо можно логическую цепочку вплоть до освобожения?
> 
> например
> выполняя простиряния я получаю такой то реззульатат, который потмо используется для #2, а #2 используется для №3, а используя №3 я получаю такой то результат, который и есть №4 - то, что меня освободит навсегда.


ну раз "нас" обвиняют в незнании материала "про тексты ННР", то может потрудитесь и почитаете Ламрим - там все это есть.. Любой - можно и Гампопы, если "неприятно" читать гелугпинцев  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> Так вот больше половины текста, это как раз то о чём ты говоришь, лоджонги и т. д. .





> Докладаю-1,5 страницы формата 70х100.


Путаете показания  :Smilie:  
Куру Хунг, при всем уважении. Я уже слышал эту странную цепочку от Игоря:
- ННР дает полное учение, там все есть.
- Да где же есть, вот, смотрите, нету.
- А ну и ладно, ни кому же не запрещают почитать дополнительную литературу.  :Smilie: 
Знаете, мне Алексий II тоже не запрещал "почитать дополнительно Ламрим, если надо". Почему-то из этого никто не делает вывода, что он передает Дхарму во всей полноте.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alert

//Проблема в том, что живым существам нужны не достижения, а освобождение от страданий.//

Дык за одну жизнь освобождает не только дзогчен, но и к примеру, тхеравада. Но как то лично у меня такое впечатление, что некоторые модные учения, как бы это сказать, типа "новодел". Это сугубо личное впечатление. Многое, очень многое построено на специфической тибетской мифологи, терма, семейных передачах. Как-то это настораживает меня, как человека русского, скептического, въедливого и циничного.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Проблема в том, что живым существам нужны не достижения, а освобождение от страданий.


Нендро - часть пути к освобождению.

----------


## Legba

> Пжалуста-делаю семдзин со слогом "Пхэт"-обнаруживаю- единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). С первым заветом Гараба Дордже покончено.


Оба-на! Давайте разбираться. Что это Вы обнаруживаете?!
Если Вы обнаруживаете единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи *у себя*, значит Вы в этот момент становитесь Буддой. И тогда, во первых, непонятно, к чему эти 99% усилий, коли Вы уже Будда. Во вторых, что это за состояние Будды, которое можно утратить? И в третьих - ладно Дхармакайя, кто ее видел  :Wink: , но Вы в серьез утверждаете, что хотя бы на момент успешного выполнения семдзина (с ньямом и всеми делами) Вы обретаете Нирманакайю Будды?! 32 главных и 80 второстепенных рассмотрели? :Smilie: 
Если же Вы обнаруживаете единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи вовне... Черт знает, это вообще бредятина, извините.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ааааааа, скокабукф!! 
Вопрос ко всем дзогченва: друзья, ЗАЧЕМ вы всё это пишете?
Какой конечный результат вы хотите получить?
А?

----------


## куру хунг

> // Но как то лично у меня такое впечатление, что некоторые модные учения, как бы это сказать, типа "новодел". Это сугубо личное впечатление. Многое, очень многое построено на специфической тибетской мифологи, терма, семейных передачах. Как-то это настораживает меня, как человека русского, скептического, въедливого и циничного.


 Дык всё закономерно Алерт, для того и нужно многообразие путей. И именно поэтому вы и оказалиь в конце концов в тхераваде :Smilie:  . Кажись и Модератор, такой же путь прошёл. И имено в силу перчисленных черт вашего характера вы и продлжаете нырять в тибетские треды. :Stick Out Tongue:   Эт не упрёк.

----------


## куру хунг

> Оба-на! Давайте разбираться. Что это Вы обнаруживаете?!
> Если Вы обнаруживаете единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи *у себя*, значит Вы в этот момент становитесь Буддой. И тогда, во первых, непонятно, к чему эти 99% усилий, коли Вы уже Будда. Во вторых, что это за состояние Будды, которое можно утратить? И в третьих - ладно Дхармакайя, кто ее видел , но Вы в серьез утверждаете, что хотя бы на момент успешного выполнения семдзина (с ньямом и всеми делами) Вы обретаете Нирманакайю Будды?! 32 главных и 80 второстепенных рассмотрели?
> Если же Вы обнаруживаете единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи вовне... Черт знает, это вообще бредятина, извините.


 Легба такой котейль из разных уровней учений выдал, отвечать нет никакой вожможности.

----------


## куру хунг

> Путаете показания  
> Куру Хунг, при всем уважении. Я уже слышал эту странную цепочку от Игоря:
> - ННР дает полное учение, там все есть.
> - Да где же есть, вот, смотрите, нету.
> -:


 Чего нетуууу? Чего опять не хватает?

----------


## Alert

А вот про ригпу или естественное состояние ничего нету в ответах. Не побоюсь спросить, что это такое? Только не с внутренней т.з. дзогчен. Цитировать книжки и учителей мы все умеем, руку набили. Раз дзогчен есть буддизм, то и эти понятия должны чему-то соответствовать из других буддийских традиций. Типа ригпа - вторая джхана, естественное состояние - восьмая. Кто-нить может ответить?

----------


## куру хунг

> Ааааааа, скокабукф!! 
> Вопрос ко всем дзогченва: друзья, ЗАЧЕМ вы всё это пишете?
> Какой конечный результат вы хотите получить?
> А?


 Да Дхарма-Эго Андрей, оно всё, будь оно не ладно. Щаз ещё пару раз чё нить заверну да и хватит ужо, ты прав. Всё сказано, кто хочет увидит.

----------


## Legba

> Чего опять не хватает?


Лоджонга.



> Легба такой котейль из разных уровней учений выдал, отвечать нет никакой вожможности.


Это у меня коктейль?! Вы свое то объяснение семдзина - перечитайте! Не, я то тупой парень, но Вы уж потрудитесь объяснить по-человечески, если взялись! Ах да, запятовал, это же учение за пределами слов. Лонченпа, правда, небрезговал текст написать, но это он так, из лояльности.

Но вот этот перл:



> делаю семдзин со слогом "Пхэт"-обнаруживаю- единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи


 лучше все таки растолковать. Боюсь, *такого* ННР не говорил. У него, извините, оченно образование хорошее.

----------


## Alert

//...и хватит ужо, ты прав. Всё сказано, кто хочет увидит.//

Вот этот момент лично мне всегда нравился. Наблюдаю его уже лет пять у разных людей на БФ с завидным постоянством. Попервах обещают ответить на все про все, но энтузиазм быстро проходит и начинает проскальзывать сквозь зубы, что де собеседник попался "совсем глуп, такой идиот, что неспособен ничего понять"..  :Smilie:  Между тем учение Дзогчен по структуре много проще традиционного пути по Ламриму или же тем паче Мадхъямаки-прасангики, где ум должен постоянно балансировать на самой грани существования-несуществования. По идее должно быть как раз наоборот - те, кто уже поняли Дзогчен, должны приступать к Ламриму и прасангике. Либо, если таки есть способности - пройти это все не за 5 лет, а дня за три. И двигаться далее семимильными шагами. Или я не прав?

----------


## куру хунг

> Лоджонга.
> 
> Это у меня коктейль?! Вы свое то объяснение семдзина - перечитайте! Не, я то тупой парень, но Вы уж потрудитесь объяснить по-человечески, если взялись! Ах да, запятовал, это же учение за пределами слов. Лонченпа, правда, небрезговал текст написать, но это он так, из лояльности.
> 
> Но вот этот перл:
>  лучше все таки растолковать. Боюсь, *такого* ННР не говорил. У него, извините, оченно образование хорошее.


 1Да с какого перепугу!! У нас есть целых 7!!!! лоджонгов(знаю бывает и больше но нам хватает.)
 2. Легба, написал просто на твоём языке что бы понятнее было в контексте полемики, ННР действительно не употребляет такую терминологию, единство Рупакаи и Дхармакаи =изначальное состояние,
и т. д. и т. п. далее идут синонимы штук 20 наверное, перчислять не буду уже пальцы болят

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну Дима... я щас как с тобой начну спорить... потому что можно собрать совершенно противоположную подборку из тех же слов Учителя.

----------


## куру хунг

> //...и хватит ужо, ты прав. Всё сказано, кто хочет увидит.//
> 
> Вот этот момент лично мне всегда нравился. Наблюдаю его уже лет пять у разных людей на БФ с завидным постоянством. Попервах обещают ответить на все про все, но энтузиазм быстро проходит и начинает проскальзывать сквозь зубы, что де собеседник попался "совсем глуп, такой идиот, что неспособен ничего понять"..


 Алерт, да буде уже. Смотри начало треда, там огромное количество килобайт ответов изчистого источника, а не от нас дуралеев. А с людьми совсем глупыми я вообще не говорю. Да и не обещал я в этом треде ответить всем, это было в другом месте. А к тому же просто устал печатать весь день, а ещё всю ночь наверное прийдёться документы печатать. Можно я пойду, Алерт, а?Отпусти уж, пожалей,а то взаправду как разобижусь, прийду К тхеравадинам, измучаю ведь. Иль опять запретите "аппаратно", крамольничать?

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну Дима... я щас как с тобой начну спорить... потому что можно собрать совершенно противоположную подборку из тех же слов Учителя.


 ....К шапочному разбору. Не надо Дордже ничего спорить, Кармапенко ведь ясно и обоснованно сказал, превратиться во флуд закрою тему.

----------


## Alert

//Смотри начало треда, там огромное количество килобайт ответов изчистого источника, а не от нас дуралеев.//

Дык про это и говорю. Как задаешь какой вопрос посерьезнее, чуть выходящий за рамки цитирования, никто толком ответить не может или не хочет. Ведь должно же быть у практиков собственное, сущностное понимание? Закрадываются таки подозрения, что высшие способности есть способности цитирования. В чем часто упрекают практиков других традиций. Хорошо бы это осталось подозрениями.

Вот завели хороший тред. Я честно хочу узнать и даже где-то не боюсь спросить. Но никто не желает отвечать.  :Smilie:  Ау-у?

----------


## куру хунг

Ну ладно валяй, я сёдя вроде как опять дежурный по рубрике. Приноровился уже печатать мизинцем

----------


## Alert

//Ну ладно валяй,...//

Дык вроде навалял уже, см. выше.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> ....К шапочному разбору. Не надо Дордже ничего спорить, Кармапенко ведь ясно и обоснованно сказал, превратиться во флуд закрою тему.


Хорошо, не буду... . Всё равно это чисто от праздности.

И то и другое мнение... оно лишь мнение. Главное всё таки личная практика, развитие. Всё остальное -флуд.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пжалуста-делаю семдзин со слогом "Пхэт"-обнаруживаю- единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). С первым заветом Гараба Дордже покончено. Приступаем к ко второму и третьему. И кстати говоря 2-ой и особено третий завет на самом деле, условно говоря, занимают 99% всех усилий на Пути. А не пресловутое"обнаружение изначального состояния", которое вас(оппонентов) тут постоянно озадачивает.


>>>
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=136

Да, действительно, он сам говорит, что девяносто процентов его учеников не понимают, чему он учит.

----------


## куру хунг

> //...и хватит ужо, ты прав. Всё сказано, кто хочет увидит.//
> 
>  Между тем учение Дзогчен по структуре много проще традиционного пути по Ламриму или же тем паче Мадхъямаки-прасангики, где ум должен постоянно балансировать на самой грани существования-несуществования. По идее должно быть как раз наоборот - те, кто уже поняли Дзогчен, должны приступать к Ламриму и прасангике. Либо, если таки есть способности - пройти это все не за 5 лет, а дня за три. И двигаться далее семимильными шагами. Или я не прав?


 Что значит поняли Дзогчен? Уточни.
 Что значить Дзогчен по структуре много проще традиционного пути по Ламриму или же тем паче Мадхъямаки-прасанги? 
 После встепления на путь Ати-йоги заниматься Ламримом, так же необходимо
как после того как научишься говорить на ин. языке, зачем-то тренироваться изящно произносить звуки ин. языках. Ты бы это делал Алерт?
 Куда далее двигаться семимильными шагами? Наоборот нужно отучиться куда-либо двигаться, а понять что всё уже есть, нечего искать, а это как ни странно эвучит , может и самое сложное. Двигаемся-то мы с безначальных времён, только вот остановиться не можем.

----------


## куру хунг

> >>>
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=136
> 
> Да, действительно, он сам говорит, что девяносто процентов его учеников не понимают, чему он учит.


Ага, ещё одна фраза которую Памкину нужно запомнить, и пользоваться.
Да кажись уже не раз её вспоминал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И вот ещё у меня вопрос к тем, кто считате что необходимо сначала практиковать нендро и что практика Ваджрасаттвы тоже приведет к освобождению.
> 
> Опишите пожалуйста механизм, каким образом практика Ваджрасаттвы приведет к освобождению?
> И ещё напишите пожалуйста, каким образом выполнение нендро способствует вашему личному освобождению?
> 
> прямо можно логическую цепочку вплоть до освобожения?
> 
> например
> выполняя простиряния я получаю такой то реззульатат, который потмо используется для #2, а #2 используется для №3, а используя №3 я получаю такой то результат, который и есть №4 - то, что меня освободит навсегда.


Цепочка проста. 
Практикуя Ваджрасаттву (да что угодно) под руководством истинного Мастера, я переживаю узнавание своего лица. Далее Гуру дает наставления о том, как развивать это. Вот и все.

Неужели башмак, которым Наропа получил по голове, лучше садханы Ваджрасаттвы?

Любое действие с должной мотивацией имеет эффект. Простираясь, я принимаю прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях телом, речью и умом. Если в данный момент я готов, то могу распознать свое изначальное состояние ума. Нет - это будет накоплением благих заслуг (что впоследствии облегчит развитие Ясного Света). И так, и далее... Все вторичные практики имеют целью одно - раcпознавание изначального состояния. Если они не приводят к оному въявную, то они являются накоплением заслуг. Благая карма обуславливает такое состояние ума, в котором возможно распознавание. 

Про 2\3 Заветы зачинять не будем.




> Ага, ещё одна фраза которую Памкину нужно запомнить, и пользоваться.
> Да кажись уже не раз её вспоминал.


Таки Евангелие наших дней...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А вот про ригпу или естественное состояние ничего нету в ответах. Не побоюсь спросить, что это такое? Только не с внутренней т.з. дзогчен. Цитировать книжки и учителей мы все умеем, руку набили. Раз дзогчен есть буддизм, то и эти понятия должны чему-то соответствовать из других буддийских традиций. Типа ригпа - вторая дхьяна, естественное состояние - восьмая. Кто-нить может ответить?


Alert, дзогчен - это изначальное состояние. Изначально чистое ригпа можно обнаружить посредством прямого введения или ознакомления. Для этого необходим гуру. Коль скоро это произошло - всё что Вам остаётся делать - это сохранять и пребывать в этом состоянии вплоть до полной реализации.

Если прямого введения не получилось с первого раза, Вы делаете дополнительные практики, чтобы развить недостающие способности, посредством рушенов, семдзинов, янтра-йоги, нёндро и др. Все средства сутры и тантры приемлемы.

Чему дзогчен соответствует в других буддийских традициях? Падмасамбхава говорил, дзогчен в сутре соотвествует татхагатагарбхе и праджняпарамите, в тантре - это природа ума (сэм нид), "обычный ум" или "просто ум", в Кагью соответствует махамудре.

----------


## куру хунг

Ригпа и естественное(вернее изначальное) состояние это синонимы.
Про соответствия дхьянам ничего не могу сказать так темнота полная в этой теме. Но логика и здравый смысл подсказывают , что они должны соответсвовать самой высшей дьхяне.

----------


## Дмитрий К

Удивительно ! Сколько великих практиков живет в виртуальных мирах!
Некоторые, видя у других иное воззрение, бросаются в бой, вооружась мечом цитат и копьем высокомерного сарказма. А по мне,  любое вооззрение, ведущее к освобождению - прекрасно.
  Убеждая других в том, что наш Дзогчен - самый Дзогчен в мире, тонут в океане гнева и реке лжи. Для меня же лучше делать практики, передаваемые Учителем. И не называть их никак.
   Считая, что  обладают высшими способностями, поливают грязью всех несогласных. Несогласные в ответ кидаются камнями обвинений. Что по мне, так лучше быть честным с самим собой и делать  лучшим образом главную практику – ту, которую делаешь сейчас.
 Некоторые убеждают других в правильности и единственности своего пути. Я же  думаю, что лучше помнить о Четырех Безмерных и тихо практиковать то, что можешь.
  За несогласие готовы избить палкой и поставить на путь истинный. Я же буду посвящать заслуги от своей никудышной практики Освобождению и счастью всех живых существ.
 Используют слова Величайших лишь бы показать - Я ПРАВ.  По мне, так  лучше желая всем обрести Мудрость, просто расслабиться.
  Прикрываясь устремлением Бодхичитты, готовы раскрывать тайные наставления Учителя первому встречному.  Я же буду изо всех сил стараться пребывать в осознанности и делать все, что могу для обретения высшей реализации на благо всех страдающих существ.
  Тужаться, рассказывая всем о достоинствах Мгновенного Присутствия. Понимая, что способности мои не высоки, постараюсь просто расслабленно присутствовать не  отвлекаясь.
 Считают количество начитанных мантр и ведут каталог пролистаных книг.  Я же постараюсь помнить о смерти и готовиться к ней, а не к сдаче зачета и  беседе с эрудированным оппонентом.  
 Практикуют отсечение привязанности посредством сострадательного подношения своего тела,  но ни за что не уступят в споре. Чтож, буду стараться уважать измерение другого  и практиковать Парамиты в меру своих способностей.
  Считают, что есть иллюзия и реальность, сон и явь, истина и ложь.  Я же не знаю ничего и потому оставляю все как есть…

Навеяно словами Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и грустью от прочитанного выше .  Записано от нечего делать только что

----------


## Alert

//Что значит поняли Дзогчен? Уточни.//

Да вот Вы сами уточнили:"нужно отучиться куда-либо двигаться, а понять что всё уже есть, нечего искать, а это как ни странно эвучит , может и самое сложное."

Я так понимаю, если у человека есть способность понять, "что всё уже есть, нечего искать", то уж прасангика у него будет от зубов отскакивать. Хотя вот непонятно таки. Ведь понять прасангику много сложнее, чем понять, что все уже есть. Поэтому я и говорю, что структура дзогчен много проще. Единицы народу действительно понимают, что же такое существование в прасангике, но все понимают, что в дзогчен нечего искать и все есть. "Все уже есть" - это ведь очень простая, можно даже сказать примитивная идея, понятная любому, для этого не нужно вовсе никаких высших способностей. Для этого не нужен даже дзогчен.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Alert:

Из поучений Падмасамбхавы о ригпа, изложенных в книге «Самоосвобождение благодаря видению обнаженной осознанностью». 

Строфа 6.

Что до его названия, то различные имена, которые ему дают, многочисленны. Некоторые называют его «природа ума» или «собственно ум». Некоторые тиртхики называют его атман, или индивидуальное «я». Шраваки называют его «учение об анатмане», или отсутствии индивидуального «я». Читтаматрины именуют его читта, или «ум». Некоторые называют его праджняпарамита, «совершенство мудрости». Некоторые именуют татхагатагарбха, «зародыш состояния будды». Некоторые именуют его махамудра или «великий символ». Некоторые называют его именем «единое тигле». Некоторые именую его «драхмадхату», или «измерение реальности». Некоторые именуют его алайя, или «основа всего». А некоторые именуют его «обычное осознание».

----------


## Alert

Спасибо за начало ответов! Но вопросы еще есть, и их есть все больше и больше.  :Smilie:  Dima Sab, спасибо, но Ваш ответ мне ни о чем не говорит, поскольку дан в терминах самого дзогчен.

//Про соответствия дхьянам ничего не могу сказать так темнота полная в этой теме. Но логика и здравый смысл подсказывают , что они должны соответсвовать самой высшей дьхяне.//

Логика и здравый смысл как раз подсказывают, что это не так. Если ригпа есть "высшая джхана", то из такой джханы уже можно преспокойно уйти в нирвану, никакой практики уже не нужно. И не нужно уже никаких методов для поддержания пребывания в такой джхане. Значит ригпа не есть высшая джхана. 

Однако ригпа определенно должна соответствовать какому-то уровню джханы, ведь это не обычное, мирское состояние ума. И для удержания этого состояния необходимы практики, которые как-бы и не дзогченские.

Много лет я спрашивал на БФ разных дзогченпа, что такое ригпа, много литературы перечитал, но так и не нашел ответа. Все бойко и с воодушевлением цитируют, но своими словами никто не может объяснить. Лишь недавно здесь где-то промелькнула цитата, что ригпа имеет отношение к элементу пространства. Это хоть что-то начало прояснять.

----------


## Alert

//Что до его названия, то различные имена, которые ему дают, многочисленны.//

Что здесь имеется в виду, ригпа? Я думал, что это определенное состояние, близкое к просветлению. Тогда вот что получается:

Некоторые называют [это состояние] «природа ума» или «собственно ум». Некоторые тиртхики называют [это состояние] атман, или индивидуальное «я». Шраваки называют [это состояние] «учение об анатмане», или отсутствии индивидуального «я». Читтаматрины именуют [это состояние] читта, или «ум». Некоторые называют [это состояние] праджняпарамита, «совершенство мудрости». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] татхагатагарбха, «зародыш состояния будды». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] махамудра или «великий символ». Некоторые называют [это состояние] именем «единое тигле». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] «драхмадхату», или «измерение реальности». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] алайя, или «основа всего». А некоторые именуют [это состояние] «обычное осознание».

Что-то здесь не так.

----------


## куру хунг

> //Что значит поняли Дзогчен? Уточни.//
> 
> , но все понимают, что в дзогчен нечего искать и все есть. "Все уже есть" - это ведь очень простая, можно даже сказать примитивная идея, понятная любому, для этого не нужно вовсе никаких высших способностей. Для этого не нужен даже дзогчен.


 Вот-вот , я не менее твоего удивляюсь. Шютка юмора немного. Но простота эта обманчива. А вот почему эту простоту с таким напрягом мы не приниваем, можно ответить только честно взгляныв в самого себя. Каждый. Тебе вот Алерт, что мешает принять эту идею.?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Чему дзогчен соответствует в других буддийских традициях? Падмасамбхава говорил, дзогчен в сутре соотвествует татхагатагарбхе и праджняпарамите, в тантре - это природа ума (сэм нид), "обычный ум" или "просто ум", в Кагью соответствует махамудре.


Пожалуй, в Тхераваде соответствует всё-таки восьмой джхане...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Много лет я спрашивал на БФ разных дзогченпа, что такое ригпа, много литературы перечитал, но так и не нашел ответа. Все бойко и с воодушевлением цитируют, но своими словами никто не может объяснить. Лишь недавно здесь где-то промелькнула цитата, что ригпа имеет отношение к элементу пространства. Это хоть что-то начало прояснять.



Как же можно описать Ригпу, если она за пределами слов?

----------


## куру хунг

> Логика и здравый смысл как раз подсказывают, что это не так. Если ригпа есть "высшая джхана", то из такой джханы уже можно преспокойно уйти в нирвану, никакой практики уже не нужно. .


 Вот тут у нас Алерт и начнуться непонятки, это по твоей тхеравадиской логики(ничего уничижительного), можно преспокойно уйти в нирвану. 
У нас же это всего лиш кратковременные вспышки того Просветления, которое надо продлять, продлять и продлять, и при этом обьединять, обьединять и обьединять.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Что здесь имеется в виду, ригпа? Я думал, что это определенное состояние, близкое к просветлению.


Что касается соотношения ригпа и дхьян, Падмасамбхава говорит: 

"Четыре состояния дхьяны - это «шаматха, рождающая випашьяну». Поэтому самадхи этих четырех дхьян находится в согласии с изначальной природой [ригпа]." 

Из книги "СОКРОВИЩНИЦА, ПОЛНАЯ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТЕЙ".

----------


## Alert

//Тебе вот Алерт, что мешает принять эту идею.?//

Нам ничего не мешает, и мы принимаем эту идею. Действительно, когда достигается четвертая джхана, эта идея становится насущна и актуальна. И даже без этой идеи и без дзогчен и даже без учителя все само собой самоосвобождается. Вот взять лично меня например, не зная ни ННР ни слыша ничего про дзлгчен и даже мало зная про буддизм, будучи первый раз в джхане я сам лично [как бы со стороны] наблюдал, как все самоосвобождается. Без всяких усилий с моей стороны. Нужно было только быть в джхане и все. И в джану я входил просто и естественно, после получаса начитывания "ом мани...". И никто меня этому не учил. Не учили даже как достигать джханы. Не было никакого введения или ознакомления. Я думаю, никакой дзогчен или даже буддизм в целом не обладают монополией на истину или состояния. Поэтому я и прошу ответов не чисто дзогченовских, а простых, идущих от личного опыта. Если кто был в ригпа, то легко может своими словами объяснить, что это такое, как она соотносится с джханами, шаматхой, випашьяной, пространством. Я так думаю.

----------


## куру хунг

> Однако ригпа определенно должна соответствовать какому-то уровню джханы, ведь это не обычное, мирское состояние ума. И для удержания этого состояния необходимы практики, которые как-бы и не дзогченские.
> .


 Я не знаю что такое мирское состояние ума. Но для удержания ригпа как раз и нужны что ни на есть дзогченовские практики, и по преимущества дзогченовские.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> //Что до его названия, то различные имена, которые ему дают, многочисленны.//
> 
> Что здесь имеется в виду, ригпа? Я думал, что это определенное состояние, близкое к просветлению. Тогда вот что получается:
> 
> Некоторые называют [это состояние] «природа ума» или «собственно ум». Некоторые тиртхики называют [это состояние] атман, или индивидуальное «я». Шраваки называют [это состояние] «учение об анатмане», или отсутствии индивидуального «я». Читтаматрины именуют [это состояние] читта, или «ум». Некоторые называют [это состояние] праджняпарамита, «совершенство мудрости». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] татхагатагарбха, «зародыш состояния будды». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] махамудра или «великий символ». Некоторые называют [это состояние] именем «единое тигле». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] «драхмадхату», или «измерение реальности». Некоторые именуют [это состояние] алайя, или «основа всего». А некоторые именуют [это состояние] «обычное осознание».
> 
> Что-то здесь не так.


Алерт, переношу сообщение из другой темы. Речь шла как раз об этом:

Цитата:



> Сообщение от Alert
> Хотелось бы сказать насчет Будды, природы или объединения с нею. Эти идеи не являются унивесальными в буддизме, и на мой взгляд, не стоит ими шибко заморачиваться начинающему. Универсальная идея - это освобождение от страданий и перерождений. Конечно еще вопрос как понимать страдание. Под определенные интерпретации вполне можно подогнать любую религию. Универсальная идея здесь - само существование, которое неразрывно связано со страданием, многими видами и классификациями страданий.


Alert, мы начали было дискуссию об этом на другом форуме, но не закончили. В том-то и дело, что "любую религию" не подгонишь "под определённые интерпретации", так как это будет искусственное построение. А вот Дхарма Будды (теоретически и практически) действительно едина, расхождения же в методах и интерпретациях поверхностны и несущественны. Я тогда Вам и ответил:

я бы не стал абсолютизировать модели, ведь за ними находится суть Учения.

Относительно Махаяны: можно говорить о нескольких уровнях; на уровне махаянских сутр и философских школ (Мадхьямика, Йогачара и теория Татхагатагарбхи) наблюдается определённая степень единства, которая уменьшается на уровне многочисленных традиций и направлений (от Ньингма до "Сока Гаккай") именно из-за различных интерпретаций понимания Дхармы и методов её осуществления. Но в том-то и дело, что эти интерпретациии и различия существуют для внешнего поверхностного восприятия и анализа (там как раз нет совпадений "слово в слово"), а за всем этим стоит единая цель (плод практики) - Нирвана, к которой ведут как практика шаматхи-випассаны, так и методы махаянских школ (от работы над коанами до практики пребывания в ригпа). Поэтому, если на уровне общей теории отсутствуют существенные противоречия между направлениями буддизма (о чём и писал Валпола Рахула), то конечная реализация (Освобождение) снимает и самые последние из них. Ведь не будете же Вы утверждать, что Ануттара-Самъяк-Самбодхи (достигнутое, например Мастером Дзэн) будет качественно отличаться от Нирваны Архата?!

----------


## куру хунг

> //Тебе вот Алерт, что мешает принять эту идею.?//
> 
> Нам ничего не мешает, и мы принимаем эту идею. Действительно, когда достигается четвертая джхана, эта идея становится насущна и актуальна. И даже без этой идеи и без дзогчен и даже без учителя все само собой самоосвобождается. Вот взять лично меня например, не зная ни ННР ни слыша ничего про дзлгчен и даже мало зная про буддизм, будучи первый раз в джхане я сам лично [как бы со стороны] наблюдал, как все самоосвобождается. Без всяких усилий с моей стороны. Нужно было только быть в джхане и все. И в джану я входил просто и естественно, после получаса начитывания "ом мани...". И никто меня этому не учил. Не учили даже как достигать джханы. Не было никакого введения или ознакомления. Я думаю, никакой дзогчен или даже буддизм в целом не обладают монополией на истину или состояния. Поэтому я и прошу ответов не чисто дзогченовских, а простых, идущих от личного опыта.


 В твоём случае может оказаться самая распространённая и коварная ошибка, и черезнеё наверное все проходят, и во всех дзогченовских наставленияхпо Семде, мастера постоянно предупреждают учеников не спутать ригпа и состояние пустоты или покоя(шине), оня дьявольски похожи, и первый шаг для практикующего дзогчен, не попасть в эту ловушку.

----------


## Alert

//Я не знаю что такое мирское состояние ума.//

Дык это очень просто. В терминах дзогчен, это всякое состояние, когда не удерживается ригпа.

//Но для удержания ригпа как раз и нужны что ни на есть дзогченовские практики, и по преимущества дзогченовские.//

Опять скажу на своем личном примере. Когда я не знал практически о буддизме, для входа и удержания джханы я использовал определенные методы. Чьи это были методы? Буддийские, дзогченовские, тиртхиков? Метод - это просто метод, он не дзогченовский и небуддийский. Если только его кто-то не запантеновал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

//...мастера постоянно предупреждают учеников не спутать ригпа и состояние пустоты или покоя(шине), оня дьявольски похожи,...//

Так чем они похожи и чем отличаются?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Что здесь имеется в виду, ригпа? Я думал, что это определенное состояние, близкое к просветлению. Что-то здесь не так.


Дело в том, что дзогчен, как и махамудра имеет основу, метод и плод. Основа соотносится в Махаяне с татхагатагарбхой, метод (способ пребывания в осознанности, поддержание присутствия, гуру-йога, созерцание белого А и т.д.) соотносится в Махаяне со способом созерцания, дхьянами, шаматхой, порождающей випашьяну, а плод - с праджняпарамитой, "запредельной мудростью". Поэтому дзогчен, как и махамудра, по праву считаются буддийскими учениями.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> //...мастера постоянно предупреждают учеников не спутать ригпа и состояние пустоты или покоя(шине), оня дьявольски похожи,...//
> 
> Так чем они похожи и чем отличаются?


Вот с этого момента , мне ужо нужно замолчать, тут как бы предполагаеться всю ответсвенность за советы берёт на себя Мастер. Могу только в этом случае посоветовать что-то почитать, и не обязательно ННР, или что-тооткрытое что-то изнего. Сейчас уже башка не работает. Если кто-нить из присутствующих сейчас не кинет тебе ссылку. То я напрягу мозг и завтра чё нить выдам.

----------


## Alert

//дзогчен, как и махамудра, по праву считаются буддийскими учениями. //

Видимо Вы не совсем поняли, о чем я спросил. Насколько я Вас понял, ригпа есть и основа и метод? И еще и плод? Тогда не могли бы Вы пояснить отдельно аспект, касающийся метода?

----------


## Alert

//Вот с этого момента , мне ужо нужно замолчать...//

А чего, нужно ведь не советов, а простой теории по ригпа. Ведь она проста, не так ли? Давеча мы согласились, что идея дзогчен проста и всем понятна, даже мне. Теперь же появляются какие-то сложности и непонятки. Я хочу понять, что такое эта загадочная ригпа. Разве это невозможно без передачи, введения и ознакомления? Тогда, к примеру тхеравада много проще, поскольку в ней можно всего достичь самому (конечно с учителем будет быстрее).

----------


## куру хунг

> //Вот с этого момента , мне ужо нужно замолчать...//
> 
> А чего, нужно ведь не советов, а простой теории по ригпа. Ведь она проста, не так ли? Давеча мы согласились, что идея дзогчен проста и всем понятна, даже мне. Теперь же появляются какие-то сложности и непонятки. Я хочу понять, что такое эта загадочная ригпа. Разве это невозможно без передачи, введения и ознакомления? Тогда, к примеру тхеравада много проще, поскольку в ней можно всего достичь самому (конечно с учителем будет быстрее).


 Теория по ригпа может поначалу и показаться теорией. На самом деле она являеться наставлением по практике по обнаружения ригпа, и тут опять очень легко сбиться. Да это выглялит как теория,но реальое значение она обретает только когда эту теорию начинаеь использовать в практике . Это распростанённая ощибка №2 в в дзогчен-так называемое-интеллектуальное понимание, многие из нас в неё попадают, если не все поначалу. Вот опять та самая обманчивая простота, надо на самом деле прочитать килотонны наставлений и и килочасы отсидеть на попе, что допетрить чё к чему. У меня по крайней мере было так.
 Можно ли самому этого добиться? Припоминаю Римпоче как-то сказал, что без учителя это похоже на игру в рулетку. Можно выиграть, а можно три кальпы себе мозг парить. Я лично решил не играть в рулетку.

----------


## Ондрий

2 куру-хунг.

К вопросу о статистике - как обещал. Это никакое не утверждение истинного и ни в коей мере "нравоучения" - так... обмен мнениями.

вот та цитата, которую я хотел привести из предисловия ЕСДЛ к sngas.rim.chen.mo Ламы Цонкапы. (цветом отметил я важные моменты)

В Индии, компетентные Гуру учили доктринам тайной мантры только несколько учеников, которых хорошо знали, и чья карма и достоинства им подходили. Эти Гуру прямо передавали доктрины ученикам, которые были способны как к получению доктрин, так и к их реализации ради блага всех живых существ, согласно учению Победителя. Но в ТИбете, Стране Снегов, эти факторы во многом отсутствовали. Тайная Мантра распространялась слишком широко, и люди изучали ее безотносительно к тому, способны они практиковать ее или нет. Мудр тот, кто стремясь к самому лучшему, проверяет, достижимо ли это для него. Тибетцы стремясь к самому лучшему и были уверены, что смогут это практиковать. В результате чего Тайная Мантра стала знаменитой в Тибете, но способ ее практики отличался от скрытой практики индийцев, вследствии этого мы были неспособны достичь плодов Тайной Мантры как на это указывали Тантры.
.....
В наши дни Тайная Мантра стала объектом интереса, но не объектом исследования. С точки зрения практикующего, она, кажется, является предприятием для прибытия в место, где уже не ясно, приносит она пользу или вред. Много тайн было разглашено, много лекторов объясняют тантру, много книг переведено.

ничего себе пассажик, да? К европейцам это разве не относится? Или мы чем то лучше этих тибетцев?  :Wink: 

идем далее к вопросам о том, кто готов или не готов, нужны ли предварительно причины для успеха или нет:

Посредством силы накопления предрасположений в течении многих жизней, некоторые люди обладают хорошим умом даже в молодости, и для быстрого достижения состояния Будды, они могут вступить на путь Мантр. Не все люди могут практиковать тантру, но лишь тот, кто совершал добрые дела в течении многих жизней, кто, даже будучи ребенком, имеет мысль о помощи, кто имея хорошие предрасположения, может искать помощи духовного наставника

----------


## куру хунг

> 2 куру-хунг.
> 
> К вопросу о статистике - как обещал. Это никакое не утверждение истинного и ни в коей мере "нравоучения" - так... обмен мнениями.
> 
> вот та цитата, которую я хотел привести из предисловия ЕСДЛ к sngas.rim.chen.mo Ламы Цонкапы. (цветом отметил я важные моменты)
> 
> [color=darkgreen]В Индии, компетентные Гуру учили доктринам тайной мантры только несколько учеников, которых хорошо знали, и чья карма и достоинства им подходили. Эти Гуру прямо передавали доктрины ученикам, которые были способны как к получению доктрин, так и к их реализации ради блага всех живых существ, согласно учению Победителя. Но в ТИбете, Стране Снегов, эти факторы во многом отсутствовали. Тайная Мантра распространялась слишком широко, и люди изучали ее безотносительно к тому, способны они практиковать ее или нет. Мудр тот, кто стремясь к самому лучшему, проверяет, достижимо ли это для него. Тибетцы стремясь к самому лучшему и были уверены, что смогут это практиковать. В результате чего Тайная Мантра стала знаменитой в Тибете, но способ ее практики отличался от скрытой практики индийцев, вследствии этого мы были неспособны достичь плодов Тайной Мантры как на это указывали Тантры......


 Я думаю это вполне традиционный назидательный пассаж ЕСДЛ, для отморозков-европейцев. И в некоторм смысле полно не отражает картину.
 Вот эта фраза:-*вследствии этого мы были неспособны достичь плодов Тайной Мантры как на это указывали Тантры*- мне совсем непонятна, обьяснит можно только неточностья перевода. Количество достигших плодов Тайной мантры в Тибете было предостаточно. Ну что значит фраза -*как на это указывали Тантры.*. Для меня абсолютно непонятна.
 Подытоживаю:
1. В Индии Тантру практиковало  меньше людей, чем в Тибете.
 2 В Индии Тантру практиковало  более тайно чем в Тибете
 3.В Тибете Тантру практиковало больше людей чем в Индии
 3 В Тибете Тантру многие практиковали не всегда способные её практиковать. И ниоткуда не следует, что количество успешно практикующих тантру в Тибете, было меньше чем в Индии. 
А ещё её пратиковали В Уддияне кстати.

----------


## куру хунг

> 2 куру-хунг.
> 
> К вопросу о статистике - как обещал. Это никакое не утверждение истинного и ни в коей мере "нравоучения" - так... обмен мнениями.
> 
> .....
> В наши дни Тайная Мантра стала объектом интереса, но не объектом исследования. С точки зрения практикующего, она, кажется, является предприятием для прибытия в место, где уже не ясно, приносит она пользу или вред. Много тайн было разглашено, много лекторов объясняют тантру, много книг переведено.[/color]
> 
> ничего себе пассажик, да? К европейцам это разве не относится? Или мы чем то лучше этих тибетцев?


 Здесь так же нет никакого намёка на регрессию практикующих Тантру.
 Говориться только о появлении у некоторых людей скажем так нездорового интереса к Тантре. И он совершенно не утверждает что сечас остались исключительно с нездоровым интересом, или хотя бы что они преобладать над
нормально практикующими Тантру.

----------


## куру хунг

> 2 куру-хунг.
> идем далее к вопросам о том, кто готов или не готов, нужны ли предварительно причины для успеха или нет:
> 
> Посредством силы накопления предрасположений в течении многих жизней, некоторые люди обладают хорошим умом даже в молодости, и для быстрого достижения состояния Будды, они могут вступить на путь Мантр. Не все люди могут практиковать тантру, но лишь тот, кто совершал добрые дела в течении многих жизней, кто, даже будучи ребенком, имеет мысль о помощи, кто имея хорошие предрасположения, может искать помощи духовного наставника


 Ну абсолютно верные слова , иного от ЕСДЛ и ожидат нельзя. Но как вот их можно использовать, для определения собственных возможностей для практики Тантры? Да никак. 
 Потому как, имей мы способность знать что у нас есть *накопления предрасположений в течении многих жизней,* , а так же что-* совершал добрые дела в течении многих жизней*, мы по определению уже должны иметь ум Будды, и в этом случае нам никакя Тантра нахер не нужна. 
 Это назидательный пассаж так же являеться способом защиты "от дураков", и не более того. А что бы узнать готовы мы или нет практиковат Тантру и Дзогчен, есть более точные классические наставления, о 5 способностях, они перечисляються в одном из отрывков приведённых Кармапенко.

----------


## ullu

> Любое действие с должной мотивацией имеет эффект. Простираясь, я принимаю прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях телом, речью и умом. Если в данный момент я готов, то могу распознать свое изначальное состояние ума. Нет - это будет накоплением благих заслуг


Но простирания не останавливают мысли. Они не пресекают поток эмоций.
А  когда вы двигаете А туда-сюда, это нехитрое движение в сочетании с дыханием и вниманием и прямой спиной - это способ остановить мысли не потеряв ясность, так, что состояние непа предстает перед непотерявшим ясности умом само собой и вам не надо его рапознавать потмоу что кроме него перед вами больше ничего нет.

Геше Тинлей приводит такой пример, как если бы вы стояли на площади на которой было бы много людей и сред них один человек, который нужен вам, но вы его не знаете.
Вот когда вы делаете простирания вы ищете этого человека среди многих.
А когда вы делаете семдзин то вы попадаете в ситуацию когда на площади только один человек.
Этот метод специально работает так, что бы просто выгнать всех остальных людей с площади и оставить только одного, того который вам нужен.
Вам не нужно больше ходить по площади и распрашивать других людей кто этот человек, вы просто попадаете в ситуацицию, когда кроме него больше никого нет.
При этом вы сами никого не выгоняете.
То есть как если бы в ванной была вода вам нужно было бы просто выдернуть затычку, а вода выльется сама и вам ничего больше не останется как увидеть пустую ванну.
Вам не нужно подталкивать воду в трубу, вам нужно просто не затыкать её затычкой снова и дождаться, пока вода выльется.

Вам не надо быть готовым к тому, что бы узнать его. У вас просто больше нет выбора.
Вот чем семдзин лучше , простирания.

----------


## Kamla

> Лишь недавно здесь где-то промелькнула цитата, что ригпа имеет отношение к элементу пространства. Это хоть что-то начало прояснять.


Ну не знаю, не знаю.. 
Пространство говорит о пустоте, а ригпа-не пустота.

----------


## ullu

> ну раз "нас" обвиняют в незнании материала "про тексты ННР", то может потрудитесь и почитаете Ламрим - там все это есть.. Любой - можно и Гампопы, если "неприятно" читать гелугпинцев


Да в Ламриме то есть...

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот эта фраза:-*вследствии этого мы были неспособны достичь плодов Тайной Мантры как на это указывали Тантры*- мне совсем непонятна, обьяснит можно только неточностья перевода.


конечно... особенно в контексте остальных предложений.  :Wink: 



> Количество достигших плодов Тайной мантры в Тибете было предостаточно. Ну что значит фраза -*как на это указывали Тантры.*. Для меня абсолютно непонятна.


ну а я чтож могу поделать то, если непонятна?  :Smilie: 

попробую расшифровать:

Имелось ввиду кол-во достигших исчезающе мало по сравнению с теми кто ее практикует. Это же очень просто  :Smilie: 



> Потому как, имей мы способность знать что у нас есть накопления предрасположений в течении многих жизней, , а так же что- совершал добрые дела в течении многих жизней, мы по определению уже должны иметь ум Будды, и в этом случае нам никакя Тантра нахер не нужна.


очень странным у тебя получается Путь. Даже "простая" шаматха позволяет вспомнить прошлые жизни  :Wink: . Поэтому мы вполне можем "знать" наши деяния в прошлом если немного потрудимся, а не помечтаем  :Smilie: 




> Это назидательный пассаж так же являеться способом защиты "от дураков", и не более того.


У меня видимо дэжавю.... Где то я это слышал... не в тредах ли о твоей критике Оле, где он тоже "отсекает случайных людей"? Теперь ты сам пользуешься этим аргументом  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 


Да.. забыл сказть, что Кхедруб Рже описывал, что в уже его время - было время упадка, дело было по поводу "поиска достойной кармамудры", которую уже было "не сыскать"... Видать тоже прозорливо прозревая будущее писал такие байки, зная что его переведут на русский и будут читать потом БФ-цы  :Wink: 

В общем "аргументы" как всегда отожгли по полной. И действительно - так просто, достаточно сказать "зелен виноград" как все встает на свои места  :Smilie: .

---
всем спок. ночи!

----------


## Грег

ммм...
Дмитрий Кармапенко, больше не составляйте таких трактатов  :Smilie: . Точнее, закрывайте тему после публикования  :Smilie: .
Толко поймите меня правильно -  всё очень хорошо и верно... Но... Для публики на БФ бесполезно...

Ps. А недовольным "высшими практиками", скажу - это не в гордыне практиков считающих что обладают высшими способностями дело, а в вашей гордыне! Посмотрите внутрь себя! Посмотрите, кто вам говорит - раз ты не смог увидеть проблеск Ригпа, значит и остальные недостойны!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Посредством силы накопления предрасположений в течении многих жизней, некоторые люди обладают хорошим умом даже в молодости, и для быстрого достижения состояния Будды, они могут вступить на путь Мантр. Не все люди могут практиковать тантру, но лишь тот, кто совершал добрые дела в течении многих жизней, кто, даже будучи ребенком, имеет мысль о помощи, кто имея хорошие предрасположения, может искать помощи духовного наставника


Так вы посмотрите насколько благополучно живут люди в развитых странах  :Smilie: .
Сравните с Африкой!
Разве не благодаря благим делам в прошлых жизнях они обрели благую карму и благое рождение?

----------


## ullu

> Извольте. В результате практики Ваджрасаттвы я получаю от Гуру Ваджрасаттвы 4 посвящения.
> Благодаря 1 -очищаю тело, достигаю Нирманакайи.
> Благодаря 2 - очищаю речь, достигаю Самбхогакай.
> Благодаря 3 - очищаю ум, достигаю Дхармакайи.
> Благодаря 4 - очищаю тело, речь и ум, реализую единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). 
> Вот и весь механизм.
> 
> А теперь, плиз, тоже самое с семдзинами 
> 
> ...


Мне кажется это общие слова. Мне лично было бы непонятно ( для себя ) что значит - очищаю тело, достигаю Нирманакаи. Какие процесы в этот момент во мне происходят?
Если бы я разговаривала сама с собой такой ответ меня бы не удовлетворили я решила бы, что у меня нет понимания в этом вопросе, потому что мне было бы непонятно что мне делать и как.

Возомжно я слишком механистично подхожу к вопросу, и в общем у меня не большое понимание того как произойдет мое освобождение, но когда я понимаю, что из-за постоянного потока мыслей я не могу различить состояние покоя и это значит, что мне нужно пресечь поток мыслей и сохранить ясность внимания при этом и тогда я его увижу - такое понимание процесса для меня более конкретно.
И когда у меня есть метод что бы сделать это конкретное, то почему я должна отказаться от него и идти делать простирания?

----------


## Грег

> //дзогчен, как и махамудра, по праву считаются буддийскими учениями. //
> 
> Видимо Вы не совсем поняли, о чем я спросил. Насколько я Вас понял, ригпа есть и основа и метод? И еще и плод? Тогда не могли бы Вы пояснить отдельно аспект, касающийся метода?


Метод - тренироваться в пребывании в Ригпа настолько, чтобы это пребывание было непрерывно (ни на мгновение) устойчивым без усилия.

----------


## ullu

> //...мастера постоянно предупреждают учеников не спутать ригпа и состояние пустоты или покоя(шине), оня дьявольски похожи,...//
> 
> Так чем они похожи и чем отличаются?


в покое нет движения.
ригпа охватывает все.

----------


## куру хунг

> очень странным у тебя получается Путь. Даже "простая" шаматха позволяет вспомнить прошлые жизни . Поэтому мы вполне можем "знать" наши деяния в прошлом если немного потрудимся, а не помечтаем 
> !


 Ты это серьёзно? 
 Насколько я знаю, Даже среди положим 100 величайших практиков за всю историю буддизма, едва ли 10 могли этоделать. Ну уж не знаю кто мечтатель. Завтра откроя тему исходя из этогоутверждения.

----------


## куру хунг

> Да.. забыл сказть, что Кхедруб Рже описывал, что в уже его время - было время упадка, дело было по поводу "поиска достойной кармамудры", которую уже было "не сыскать"... Видать тоже прозорливо прозревая будущее писал такие байки, зная что его переведут на русский и будут читать потом БФ-цы 
> !


 Да я говорил уже, что многие ламы и до и после Дже Кедруба, любили приговорку о временах упадка. Про кармамудру полный прогон. Их всегда было меньше, сам Гуру Римпоче(самый расцвет Дхармы), вообще весь Тибет обыскал, кое-как выискал Еше Цогьял . И пратика кармамудры не являеться обязательной для просветления, хоть в Махамудре, хоть тем более в Дзогчен, значимость её сильно преувеличена, именно нашими омрачёнными умами.

----------


## куру хунг

> попробую расшифровать:
> 
> Имелось ввиду кол-во достигших исчезающе мало по сравнению с теми кто ее практикует. Это же очень просто


 Предположим что даже имелось ввиду, что практикующих достигшх результатов практики Тантры просто мало( *а не исчезающе мало*, это твоя додумка). 
  что где-то есть норматив, что скажем при 50% достигших просветления-это норма, а вот 30% - это уже упадок Дхармы? Чушь ведь собачья.  всегда успешно практикующих
,меньше чем вообще практикующих. Это нормально. Да как это можно подсчитать.
 Всё остальное твои додумки.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Сообщение от Legba
> Извольте. В результате практики Ваджрасаттвы я получаю от Гуру Ваджрасаттвы 4 посвящения.
> Благодаря 1 -очищаю тело, достигаю Нирманакайи.
> Благодаря 2 - очищаю речь, достигаю Самбхогакай.
> Благодаря 3 - очищаю ум, достигаю Дхармакайи.
> Благодаря 4 - очищаю тело, речь и ум, реализую единство Рупакай и Дхармакайи (Свабхавикакайю, если угодно). 
> Вот и весь механизм.
> 
> А теперь, плиз, тоже самое с семдзинами 
> ...


Простой прием - спросить, "где просветление после семдзина?". Но с таким же успехом я утверждаю, что ничерта вы не обретаете никакой Рупакайи после практики Ваджрасаттвы. И даже эти строки вы писали отнюдь не из Сукхавати. И хочется напомнить чисто теоретическое положение из внутренней тантры - тотальное очищение не дает плодов трех кай, а вы твердили четырежды - "очищая тело..." и т. д. И даже это еще не все: хочетца (ну хочетца и все тут!) напомнить, что практика Ваджрасаттвы из нендро относится к классу чарья-тантр (если не ошибаюсь), а плод практики такого уровня постигается не за одну жизнь. Ну очевидные же вещи! Кстати, семдзины рекомендовал делать еще досточтимый Тилопа, указывая на них как на средство для людей, имеющих препятствия на уровне ума. То есть указание Тилопа давал такое же, как и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. 

А по поводу спора про дзогчен вспоминаются такие строчки:

Нельзя не впасть к концу, как в ересь, в неслыханную простоту,
Но сложное понятней людям...

Кто-то из современных лам кагью, помнится, говорил, что просветление настолько просто, что люди, обремененные тысячами мыслей, эмоций, слов и движений тела, просто не в состоянии воспринять эту истину и обрести плод.

----------


## Echo

Надпись на кабинете врача:
-Уважаемые пациенты, просьба не рассказывать друг другу о симптомах своего заболевания. Это затрудняет постановку диагноза.  :Smilie: 
P>s> Вы ещё х...ми померьтесь, ей-богу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ты это серьёзно? 
>  Насколько я знаю, Даже среди положим 100 величайших практиков за всю историю буддизма, едва ли 10 могли этоделать. Ну уж не знаю кто мечтатель. Завтра откроя тему исходя из этогоутверждения.


Увы.. серьезен как кирпич. Наш брат-фундаменталист как раз читает литературу как других школ, так и коренные тексты, а не компиляции одного Ламы.  Так что в невыгодном положении оказался немного не я  :Wink: 
Совет дня -  читайте коренные тексты[, где описывается шаматха и какие способности приносит ее реализация]  :Wink: 




> Да я говорил уже, что многие ламы и до и после Дже Кедруба, любили приговорку о временах упадка. Про кармамудру полный прогон. Их всегда было меньше, сам Гуру Римпоче(самый расцвет Дхармы), вообще весь Тибет обыскал, кое-как выискал Еше Цогьял . И пратика кармамудры не являеться обязательной для просветления, хоть в Махамудре, хоть тем более в Дзогчен, значимость её сильно преувеличена, именно нашими омрачёнными умами.


угу... особенно умом Гуру Ринпоче, который почемуто обыскался  :Smilie: . Опять у тебя  аргумент - "зелен виноград".




> Предположим что даже имелось ввиду, что практикующих достигшх результатов практики Тантры просто мало( *а не исчезающе мало*, это твоя додумка). 
>   что где-то есть норматив, что скажем при 50% достигших просветления-это норма, а вот 30% - это уже упадок Дхармы? Чушь ведь собачья.  всегда успешно практикующих
> ,меньше чем вообще практикующих. Это нормально. Да как это можно подсчитать.
>  Всё остальное твои додумки.


Ты цитату ЕСДЛ читал? Читал. Что непонятного? Какие там *мои* додумки-то?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

В общем как всегда - *обсуждаем умственное развитие задающих вопросы, и уводим тему в песок и флейм.* 
Народная индейская изба - фигвам называется  :Wink: 





> Так вы посмотрите насколько благополучно живут люди в развитых странах .
> Сравните с Африкой!
> Разве не благодаря благим делам в прошлых жизнях они обрели благую карму и благое рождение?


да уж... бизнесс-процессы совсем сместили систему ценностей людям... 

подсказка: хряк в хлеву тоже живет ништяк - трехразовое питение, уборка, женщины - видать много было заслуг у него.

Чтобы тред не перешел опять в перепалку - покидаю его полностью. Все уже было сказано не 1 раз и не 20.

Всем успехов в практике!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Так вы посмотрите насколько благополучно живут люди в развитых странах .
> Сравните с Африкой!
> Разве не благодаря благим делам в прошлых жизнях они обрели благую карму и благое рождение?


Всё так, но как используется это благополучие? И потом: фиговое положение не исключает появления в этой среде бодхисаттв, давших специальные обеты. И они могут не быть похожи на европейских врачей с сыворотками для бедных. Помнится, в одной из сутр сказано, что бодхисаттва, приходя в тот или иной мир, уподобляется его жителям. Так что внешняя сторона - не признак.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но простирания не останавливают мысли. Они не пресекают поток эмоций.
> А  когда вы двигаете А туда-сюда, это нехитрое движение в сочетании с дыханием и вниманием и прямой спиной - это способ остановить мысли не потеряв ясность, так, что состояние непа предстает перед непотерявшим ясности умом само собой и вам не надо его рапознавать потмоу что кроме него перед вами больше ничего нет.


1. Я как бы не понял... Сначала вы говорите, что простирания не останавливают. Потом вы упоминаете какоето движение туда\сюда в сочетании с дыханием и движением (это секис чоли?) которое дает нейпа. Поясните.

2. Простирания останавливают мыслительный поток и эмоции. Сорри, но это мой опыт. Извините, что он не соответствует вашей теории.

Уллу, а вы много простирания делали?




> Геше Тинлей приводит такой пример, как если бы вы стояли на площади на которой было бы много людей и сред них один человек, который нужен вам, но вы его не знаете.
> Вот когда вы делаете простирания вы ищете этого человека среди многих.
> А когда вы делаете семдзин то вы попадаете в ситуацию когда на площади только один человек.
> Этот метод специально работает так, что бы просто выгнать всех остальных людей с площади и оставить только одного, того который вам нужен.
> Вам не нужно больше ходить по площади и распрашивать других людей кто этот человек, вы просто попадаете в ситуацицию, когда кроме него больше никого нет.
> При этом вы сами никого не выгоняете.


Какая разница сколько человек на площади, если у персонажа, пытающегося видеть, слепота?





> То есть как если бы в ванной была вода вам нужно было бы просто выдернуть затычку, а вода выльется сама и вам ничего больше не останется как увидеть пустую ванну.
> Вам не нужно подталкивать воду в трубу, вам нужно просто не затыкать её затычкой снова и дождаться, пока вода выльется.
> 
> Вам не надо быть готовым к тому, что бы узнать его. У вас просто больше нет выбора.
> Вот чем семдзин лучше , простирания.


Если бы это было так, то тысячи практикующих не усердствовали в неэффективных методах.

Бедный Патрул Ринпоче!!! Прослушал комментарий на нендро Лончен Ньянтиг 25 (!) раз, а потом записал... И чего, спрашивается, так мучился в таком малоэффективном вопросе?! И чего парятся Ринпоче, выполняя его?

"Многие говорят, что знают, что такое Ригпа. Но я очень сомневаюсь в этом" (с) Дорзонг Ринпоче, №8. + цитатка про 90%.

----------


## Marge

[QUOTE=Echo]Надпись на кабинете врача:
-Уважаемые пациенты, просьба не рассказывать друг другу о симптомах своего заболевания. Это затрудняет постановку диагноза.  :Smilie: 

На приеме у врача:
Не надо мне ваши диагнозы излагать...  конкретные симптомы, пожалуйста!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Пампкин, а что, спор о преимуществе аспирина перед рвотным продолжается?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А что аспирин в промах уже не нуждается?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

И все же, я еще раз спрошу: какая мотивация у дзогченпа? Я сейчас понимаю только одну мотивацию, исходя из учения, которое дает уважаемый Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: стремление пребывать в истинном состоянии, обнаружить свою истинную природу. Возможно, и даже скорее всего, я ошибаюсь.

Реально, объясните мне пожалуйста, исходя из какой мотивации практикуют дзогчен в чистом виде, как его дает уважаемый ННР?

Я давно хотел об этом спросить. Если практиковать дзогчен на базе буддийского мировоззрения, то все понятно, мотивация махаянская. А если дзогчен вне всяких рамок?

Еще раз прошу обратить внимание, что никаких попыток "померяться" или "вывести на чистую воду" я не предпринимаю. Просто хочу понять. И не отсылайте меня к книгам, пожалуйста!

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что аспирин в промах уже не нуждается?


Неа. Просто нужно придумать нужную совокупность бизнес-процессов и соорудить сеть многоуровневого маркетинга.




> И все же, я еще раз спрошу: какая мотивация у дзогченпа? Я сейчас понимаю только одну мотивацию, исходя из учения, которое дает уважаемый Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: стремление пребывать в истинном состоянии, обнаружить свою истинную природу. Возможно, и даже скорее всего, я ошибаюсь.
> 
> Реально, объясните мне пожалуйста, исходя из какой мотивации практикуют дзогчен в чистом виде, как его дает уважаемый ННР?
> 
> Я давно хотел об этом спросить. Если практиковать дзогчен на базе буддийского мировоззрения, то все понятно, мотивация махаянская. А если дзогчен вне всяких рамок?
> 
> Еще раз прошу обратить внимание, что никаких попыток "померяться" или "вывести на чистую воду" я не предпринимаю. Просто хочу понять. И не отсылайте меня к книгам, пожалуйста!



Сорри, но тот, кто распознал Ригпу и занимается увеличением времени пребывания в ней, - это Арья-Бодхисаттва. Типо, какая мотивация у Ченрези?!!!  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## Ондрий

2 куру-хунг напоследок к вопросу о прошлых жизнях.

ты писал:



> Ты это серьёзно?
> Насколько я знаю, Даже среди положим 100 величайших практиков за всю историю буддизма, едва ли 10 могли этоделать. Ну уж не знаю кто мечтатель. Завтра откроя тему исходя из этогоутверждения.


Что, простите, делать? Вспомнить свои прошлые жизни?  :Smilie: 

это могут и боги сферы желаний, без всяких медитаций. Да что там боги, индуистские садху и даже (!! о, ужос !!) простые люди ...



> Поскольку последовательность этих тонких форм сознания безначальна, то даже для обычных людей существует возможность воспоминания переживаний смерти из своих прошлых жизней. Я знаю в Индии некоторых детей, которые могут очень ясно и отчетливо вспомнить свои прошлые жизни и тот опыт, через который они прошли в момент смерти.


(C) ЕСДЛ. ПУТЬ БЛАЖЕНСТВА: ПРАКТИЧЕСКОЕ РУКОВОДСТВО ПО СТАДИЯМ МЕДИТАЦИИ

P.S. выводить на чистую воду я тоже не собирался, как бы это не хотелось видеть горячим оппонентам - я задавал исключительно в целях расширения кругозора. Ответов не дали. Сказали - сам дурак  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Чтобы тред не перешел опять в перепалку - покидаю его полностью. Все уже было сказано не 1 раз и не 20.
> ...


Хм...  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Вот те на!...
Так вы уже готовы взорваться???

----------


## Грег

> Всё так, но как используется это благополучие? И потом: фиговое положение не исключает появления в этой среде бодхисаттв, давших специальные обеты. И они могут не быть похожи на европейских врачей с сыворотками для бедных. Помнится, в одной из сутр сказано, что бодхисаттва, приходя в тот или иной мир, уподобляется его жителям. Так что внешняя сторона - не признак.


Так речь только о бодхисаттвах и просветлённых?
Только им следует заниматься Дзогченом? - в общем-то, это, в основном, не к вам, Нандзед,  вопросы  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. выводить на чистую воду я тоже не собирался, как бы это не хотелось видеть горячим оппонентам - я задавал исключительно в целях расширения кругозора. Ответов не дали. Сказали - сам дурак


А разве вы слушали ответы?  :Smilie: 
Ведь у вас уже есть все ответы на задаваемые вами же вопросы, впрочем как и умногих вопрошающих  :Smilie: .
И вывод о том, что вам ответ не дали вы делаете только из того, что чей-то ответ не совпадает с уже имеющимся у вас (с вашим мнением).
Типа, "Что, где, когда?"  :Smilie:  - дайте ответ и если он совпадёт с моим, я  с вами соглашусь  :Smilie:  и ещё поцалую.

----------


## ullu

> 1. Я как бы не понял... Сначала вы говорите, что простирания не останавливают. Потом вы упоминаете какоето движение туда\сюда в сочетании с дыханием и движением (это секис чоли?) которое дает нейпа. Поясните.


Что конкретно вы не поняли?



> 2. Простирания останавливают мыслительный поток и эмоции. Сорри, но это мой опыт. Извините, что он не соответствует вашей теории.


Не так как это делают семдзины ( это тоже мой личный опыт).

Если же вы настаиваете на том, что они это делают так же, то они ни чем не отличаются от упадеши дзогчен семдзинов.
В таком случае вообще непонятно почему мне нужно прежде чем приступать к упадеше дзогчен семдзин выполнять упадешу дзогчен простирания, которые абсолютно одинаковые пракитки?

Если мы придем к выводу , что простирания и семдзины это одинаковые практики, то тогда нам останется признать, что тот, кто говорит, что практиковать нужно простирания в место семдзинов имеет какое-то предвзятое отношение к семдзинам .
Если же мы придем к выводу , что семдзины прямо отсекают в потоке ума мысли и эмоции , позволяя сохранять ясность внимания в этот момент, а простирания этого не делают, то выходит что семдзины более прямая практика.
Выбирайте пожалуйста.



> Какая разница сколько человек на площади, если у персонажа, пытающегося видеть, слепота?


Я написала - сохраняя ясность внимания.
А это означает, что глаза открыты и вы видите. 



> Если бы это было так, то тысячи практикующих не усердствовали в неэффективных методах.


есть очень много причин, по которым люди не могут практиковать семдзины.
но не потому , что этот метод не эффективен и не потому, что очень сложно получить результат.

некоторые садятся практиковать семдзин, а потом вдруг их начинают одолевать сомнения, а смогу ли я, ведь это же дзогчен.
Или начинают одолевать сомнения - такое простое действие, неужели оно может осовободить меня, ведь жизнь это такая сложная вещь?
Вот он и заканчивает практиковать.
Например.





> Бедный Патрул Ринпоче!!! Прослушал комментарий на нендро Лончен Ньянтиг 25 (!) раз, а потом записал... И чего, спрашивается, так мучился в таком малоэффективном вопросе?! И чего парятся Ринпоче, выполняя его?


Ну вот лучше Патрула Ринпоче не приводить в пример, потому что в комментарии к Драгоценной сокровищнице Дхармадхату он написал - вам больше ничего не надо делать, читайте эту книгу и все.

----------


## ullu

> И все же, я еще раз спрошу: какая мотивация у дзогченпа?


Освобождение на БВСЖС.

----------


## ullu

> Если практиковать дзогчен на базе буддийского мировоззрения, то все понятно, мотивация махаянская. А если дзогчен вне всяких рамок?


ИМХО.
Сострадание возникает спонтанно, когда человек находится в состоянии дзогчен.
То есть не важно к какой вере он принадлежит и была ли у него до этого момтивация - практиковать на благо всех живых существ. Когда человек находится в зании своей природы сострадание возникает спонтанно и его мотивация спонтанно становится - на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я вернулся - надеюсь, не к шапочному разбору.
К сожалению, у меня сейчас очень ограниченный доступ в Интернет, и я просто не могу провисеть в он-лайне столько времени, чтобы ответить всем. Пожулайста, обойдитесь без ехидства: сбежал, специалист по цитатам и т.п. У меня очень непростая ситуация с жильём в Москве, вроде бы она должна благополучно разрешиться на днях.

Но кое-что скажу.

О моей мотивации было написано подробно в заглавном сообщении темы. Как можно было заметить, не такой уж я любитель цитат. Но речь идёт не о том, чтобы чем-то меряться,  :Smilie:  не о том, чей Дзогчен круче, а именно о том, чтобы предъявить взгляды Ринпоче на практику Дзогчен без пересказа, в форме прямых цитат, поскольку здесь не прекращаются пересуды на тему "Такой великий учитель - и такая забавная ДО".

По-моему, есть разница между повторением пары крылатых слов Оле Нидала к месту и не к месту и развёрнутым цитированием по делу.

Как всегда, "фундаменталисты" беспощадно зафлудили тему - такое впечатление, что слова Ринпоче действительно прочитаны по диагонали. Либо работает обычный защитный механизм психики: любая неугодная сознанию информация попросту отфильтровывается. Виноват и я: недосмотрел, что самая волнующая тема  :Smilie:  - о высших способностях - оказалась урезанной. Ограничение на размер постинга. Восполняю этот досадный пробел. чтобы у вас была новая тема для обсуждения в моё отсутствие - я снова покидаю БФ, в лучшем случае до завтра.

Пампкин, если Вас так волнуют вопросы финансовой политики ДО, найдите другое место для беседы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

…С точки зрения учения Дзогчен, нет смысла ограничивать себя, говоря: «Нет, путь преображения не помогает». Или: «Путь отречения не нужен». Это не так: *путь отречения очень нужен, полезен человеку, который в нём нуждается. Но это не значит, что все обязаны практиковать отречение. Не нужно увлекаться сравнением и сопоставлением учений, традиций, особенностей разных учений. Лучше взглянуть на себя, посмотреть на своё собственное состояние и ситуацию.*

Поэтому в первую очередь важно учитывать уровень способностей человека. Говоря об уровне способностей, я не имею в виду высокий уровень способностей просветлённого существа. Пробуждённые существа не нуждаются в пути. Если вам нужен путь, это означает, что вам ещё предстоит пробудиться. В этом случае вам нужно посмотреть на себя и выяснить, что вы можете и чего не можете. Ведь *обычно говорят, что Дзогчен – это очень высокое, возвышенное учение для людей с высшими способностями. Что же это такое – высшие способности? Это значит, что вы знаете, в чём заключаются способности. Глядя на себя, вы видите, чего вашим способностям недостаёт. Вы знаете, что нужно сделать, чтобы их дополнить. Чтобы обладать высшими способностями, не обязательно с ними родиться. Да, бывает и такое, но если просто ждать совершенного рождения, это может оказаться не таким лёгким делом. И это не самый осознанный взгляд на вещи.* Так из чего же складываются способности? Высшие способности – и это точка зрения не только Дзогчена, но и Тантры и даже уровня Сутры – состоят из пяти качеств, так называемых вангпо нга (dbang po lnga). (...) 

Первая способность – это желание участвовать, что-то делать. Если вы собираетесь следовать учению, то у вас, как минимум, должно быть желание, стремление к этому и участие. (...) Одно то, что человек интересуется учением, хочет им заниматься или познакомиться с ним, уже свидетельствует о наличии у него первой способности.

Вторая – это способность, которую мы называем прилежанием. Есть люди, которые думают: «Я действительно хотел бы это сделать, у меня есть желание, и, пожалуй, я сделаю это послезавтра. Сегодня у меня много других дел». Но послезавтра появляется друг, который звонит и говорит: «Давай поедем на море и поплаваем денёк». И вы снова откладываете дело. Так вы его никогда не начнёте. Это означает, что прилежание не пропорционально желанию. Следовательно, прилежание крайне важно. Это вторая способность.

Далее, такое прилежание может возникнуть и воплотить ваше желание в жизнь лишь в том случае, если вы не рассеяны. Я имею в виду вашу способность присутствовать, осознавать себя здесь и сейчас. А это основной принцип. У вас может быть желание. Вы можете обладать усердием. Но если вы всегда рассеяны, то вам недостаёт одного из основных элементов способностей.

Затем существует способность, которую мы называем созерцанием. Это значит, что, если вам нужно что-то узнать, вы погружаетесь в созерцание. Возможно, у кого-то сложилось впечатление, что для свершения достаточно всего лишь сотворить молитву. У вас может возникнуть вопрос: «Каким образом молитва влечёт за собой свершение?» И вы ответите: «Так сказал мой учитель». Это означает, что вы безгранично преданы своему учителю, но не подразумевает, что вы осознали смысл учения. Но это может иметь какое-то значение. Ведь молитва может быть формой подготовки, методом подготовки к получению конкретной мудрости.  Но само по себе получение мудрости – это не весь путь к абсолютному свершению. Следует помнить изречение Будды: «Я предлагаю вам путь, но свершение, прохождение этого пути зависит от вас». А ведь Будде Шакьямуни мудрости не занимать. Если бы действительно можно было получить от кого-то мудрость и таким образом достичь пробуждения, Будда Шакьямуни, обладавший бездной мудрости, сделал бы это для бесчисленного множества людей – он смог бы сделать это для всех, кто бы ни пожелал.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Однако получение мудрости – лишь средство для зарождения ясности. А зарождение и развитие ясности в конечном итоге приводит к созерцанию. Так вы приходите к пониманию, что такое созерцание. А потом, когда окажется, что вы живёте в состоянии созерцания, вы доводите его до степени, называемой пробуждением. Так вам удастся понять созерцание, в том числе и все методы и приёмы, входящие в его практику. Вот что имеется в виду, когда говорят о способности, называемой созерцанием. Вы помните, мы уже говорили, что нам всегда присущи такие составляющие: тело, речь, ум – наша жизнь всегда нераздельна с ними. Созерцание означает, что мы вышли на уровень ума, оказались на этом уровне. А если мы работаем с телом, всегда существует направление, путь для того, чтобы перейти на уровень ума. Если человек обнаруживает и применяет этот принцип, это говорит о наличии способности, называемой созерцанием.
(...)
Если всё, чему вы научились, – это, подобно [_простым_] тибетцам, ходить вокруг чортена без малейшего понимания того, зачем вы это делаете, то можно с уверенностью сказать, что вы лишены качества, называемого созерцанием.
(...)
Пятая способность – это ум, способность понимать. Она очень важна и играет решающую роль, когда учитель обучает ученика. Следуя учению, я должен обладать умением понимать. Не умея понимать то, чему меня учат, я уподоблюсь простым тибетцам: ведь бедные тибетцы во многом жертвы привычки. Они обладают горячей верой, очень благочестивы и всегда стремятся что-нибудь получить от учителя. Больше всего их привлекает возможность получать благословения. Однако они не очень стремятся что-то понять, их взаимоотношения с учителем пассивны. Им скажут: «Послушайте, только что прибыл важный учитель!» – и они тут же бросаются к нему, как грифы к мёртвому телу. И что же они получают? Учитель даёт какое-то посвящение. Несомненно, было бы прекрасно, если бы вам удалось разобраться в этом посвящении – ведь это способ получения передачи. Но если с вашей стороны нет полного соучастия, понимания, то как же вы её получите? А тибетцы в результате бывают безмерно счастливы и довольны. Как же, они видели учителя и получили такое-то посвящение! Всё, что они о нём знают, – это только название, и, тем не менее, остаются очень довольны.
(...)
Вот что подразумевается под отсутствием последней, пятой способности. Если вы обращаетесь к учителю, то должны усвоить от него принцип того, что вы делаете, смысл того, что получаете, и понимать, как всё это использовать. Многие склонны думать, что во всём виноваты учителя. Они говорят: «Учителя ничего не передают». Что же, иногда бывает и так – учителя могли бы передавать и побольше, если бы захотели. Но в такой стране, как Тибет, это не так просто: учителя веками ничего не делали с подобным положением. Если учитель оказывается среди таких людей, то они определяют поведение учителя до такой степени, что он не знает, что делать дальше, что им дать. Первое, о чём они просят, – это благословение. Если я скажу: «Я не дам вам благословения, лучше послушайте меня, я хочу вам кое-что объяснить», то они подумают, что я не в своём уме.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

(...)
Итак, первое, что вам следует сделать, это заглянуть в себя и проверить, есть у вас та или иная способность или нет.

Но *если вы не обладаете этими способностями, это не значит, что на данном этапе вам следует отказаться от учений Дзогчена и искать какие-то другие практики. Ведь учение Дзогчен – это совершенный путь. Понимая заключённые в нём принципы, вы сможете создать те способности, которых вам недостаёт. Для создания недостающих способностей есть много практик.* При этом не имеет никакого значения, из каких школ и традиций они происходят.

*"Беседы в Конвее", по цитировавшемуся выше изданию с. 25–33.*

В Дзогчене есть ещё одно очень важное высказывание: *«Нельзя постоянно пребывать в ожидании, что вы что-то получите. Необходимо уметь самому проявлять инициативу и самому что-то делать». Главное в практике – быть активным, а не пассивным. Иначе вы никогда не придёте к возможности созерцания. Полная способность никогда не приходит к нам сама: в один прекрасный день я получаю полную способность практиковать Дзогчен. Эту способность вы должны создать и подготовить сами. Если вам недостаёт какого-то её аспекта, вы должны над ним работать.* Вы должны что-то с ним делать. Если же вы просто ждёте, что способность сама свалится с неба, то этого никогда не случится. Вы не можете назначить какую-то встречу, свидание со способностью. Вы должны понять: ваша способность вырастает из вас самих. 

*Там же, с. 504–507.*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Необходимо понимать своё состояние, то есть уметь работать над собой и развивать свои способности. Обычно многие спрашивают: «Учитель, какие у меня способности?» И если учитель не особенно любезен, он может сказать: «Пожалуй, ты туповат». Такой учитель скажет: «Десять разных нгондро – вот что тебе нужно».

В таком случае человек никогда не приступит к главной практике. И дело не в том, что учитель ошибается, а в том, что в данном случае человек сам совершает ошибку. В чём же его ошибка? В том, что не учитель, а сам человек должен решить, какие у него способности. (...) Необходимо понять, чего нам недостаёт, в чём наше слабое место.

Скажем, я люблю выпить. И если я пью каждый день и каждый день слегка навеселе и учитель скажет: «У тебя низшие способности», то это ничего не решит. Здесь нужно понять следующее: если я напиваюсь и ничего не делаю, то теряю время. И если человек сумеет это уяснить, то сможет работать над собой. Не нужно ждать, что вы откуда-то получите эту способность.

Это очень важно, потому что многие говорят именно так. Они говорят, что учение – это нечто вроде лестницы, по которой нужно подняться. Они говорят: «Раз уж тебе так не везёт, необходимо учение вроде Тантры». Предположим, вы следуете этому учению, но не достигаете никакого успеха в практике. Потом вы встречаете человека, который целиком ушёл в сутру. Он скажет вам: «Ты не сможешь выполнять все эти тантрийские штуки. Для тебя это слишком высокие материи. Сначала нужно позаниматься на уровне Хинаяны лет этак десять. Нужно хотя бы на несколько лет стать монахом. Потом ты проделаешь разные очищения, а уж когда реализуешь себя на этом уровне, тогда можно будет перейти к Тантре». (...) Это действительно имеет какой-то смысл: ведь прежде чем поступить в среднюю школу, необходимо закончить начальную. Но так вы упустите благоприятную возможность, которую получили, встретившись с учением Тантры.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> ИМХО.
> Сострадание возникает спонтанно, когда человек находится в состоянии дзогчен.
> То есть не важно к какой вере он принадлежит и была ли у него до этого момтивация - практиковать на благо всех живых существ. Когда человек находится в зании своей природы сострадание возникает спонтанно и его мотивация спонтанно становится - на благо всех живых существ.


Спасибо, я так и думал. Пампкин, я понял тебя.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Если так случится, то это вовсе не идеальный подход к делу. Было бы куда лучше научиться работать в рамках Тантры. Почему? Потому что Тантра – совершенное учение. Если вам недостаёт какой-то способности, в тантрийском учении имеется способ, как работать над собой, чтобы исправить этот недостаток. Поэтому вам нет нужды становиться приверженцем Хинаяны.

Это очень важный момент. Многие пассивно ожидают, надеясь получить способность, которая им нужна. Они говорят: «Нет, это слишком высокое учение. Оно мне не подходит. Мне нужно что-нибудь попроще». Но к тому же они думают, что когда-нибудь, в один прекрасный день, эта высшая способность низойдёт на них сама. Но способность никогда так и не нисходит, хотя они всё ждут и ждут. Наконец они стареют и умирают. И никому не известно, получат ли они эту способность в следующих жизнях.

*Это значит, что человек не умеет работать над собой и над своими способностями. Поэтому такой взгляд на вещи неверен.*

*Там же, с. 529–531.*

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что конкретно вы не поняли?
> 
> Не так как это делают семдзины ( это тоже мой личный опыт).


Не понял, почему одни простые движения приводят, а другие - нет.





> Если же вы настаиваете на том, что они это делают так же, то они ни чем не отличаются от упадеши дзогчен семдзинов.
> В таком случае вообще непонятно почему мне нужно прежде чем приступать к упадеше дзогчен семдзин выполнять упадешу дзогчен простирания, которые абсолютно одинаковые пракитки?


См. мои посты выше и укажите, пожайлуста, где указаны такие рекомендации.

Я не знаю, как в вашей традиции, а в классических темах люди обсуждают с Гуру к чему, когда и как приступать... 




> Если мы придем к выводу , что простирания и семдзины это одинаковые практики, то тогда нам останется признать, что тот, кто говорит, что практиковать нужно простирания в место семдзинов имеет какое-то предвзятое отношение к семдзинам .


См. мои посты выше и укажите, пожайлуста, где такое говориться.





> Если же мы придем к выводу , что семдзины прямо отсекают в потоке ума мысли и эмоции , позволяя сохранять ясность внимания в этот момент, а простирания этого не делают, то выходит что семдзины более прямая практика.
> Выбирайте пожалуйста.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=149
см. пункт 2 





> Я написала - сохраняя ясность внимания.
> А это означает, что глаза открыты и вы видите.


Ого! Оказывается проблема в ясности внимания... ) 




> есть очень много причин, по которым люди не могут практиковать семдзины.
> но не потому , что этот метод не эффективен и не потому, что очень сложно получить результат.
> 
> некоторые садятся практиковать семдзин, а потом вдруг их начинают одолевать сомнения, а смогу ли я, ведь это же дзогчен.
> Или начинают одолевать сомнения - такое простое действие, неужели оно может осовободить меня, ведь жизнь это такая сложная вещь?
> Вот он и заканчивает практиковать.
> Например.


Очень интересное наблюдение. 





> Ну вот лучше Патрула Ринпоче не приводить в пример, потому что в комментарии к Драгоценной сокровищнице Дхармадхату он написал - вам больше ничего не надо делать, читайте эту книгу и все.


Перл, дайте два.

Почему же? Могу припомнить цитатку о том, что без 1000 бумов Ваджра-Гуру мантры (гуру-йога в Лончен Ньянтиг) ни о каких Дзогченах не может идти и речи!!! (англецкое издание Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот и всё. Больше цитат из книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче не будет.
Надеюсь, после этих предельно простых и разумных объяснений Ринпоче никто на БФ не будет испытывать комплекс неполноценности в связи с "высшими способностями" дзогченовцев.  :Smilie:  

Дорогие братья и сестры, относитесь с доверием к собственной Будда-природе... Ей-богу, я считаю главным достоинством Оле Нидала именно то, что это он ставит во главу угла. Это способно вдохновить учеников на практику Ваджраяны, а не интеллектуальные изыски и ламримовский снобизм. Кстати, сам я читал Гампопу и Цзонгкапу. Им тоже спасибо.  :Smilie:  Они ведь писали ламримы, чтобы ученики практиковали по ним Дхарму, а не... ламримы же.  :Smilie:  Это всё равно что я, прочитав книгу литературоведа Западова "Мастерство Державина", всю свою научную деятельность посвящу написанию капитального труда "Мастерство Западова" (у нас в библиотеке ХНУ был такой заказ в настенном списке читательских ляпов). Имхо, вместо изучения творчества Достоевского заниматься т.н. "бахтиноведением" - неблагодарное занятие. Не принимайте палец, указывающий на луну, за саму луну - простите за банальность. 

Интересно, а как чань-буддисты накапливают заслуги? Как они, окаянные, без нёндро рассчитывают "непостепенным путём" достичь Просветления?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

Кармапенко, ты просто выложи  "Беседы в  Конвее" и дай ссылку. Чего паришься то? Люди грамотные, читать умеют.

Я так понимаю, что здесь те самые 10% ДО жгут Светоч истинной Дхармы. )))

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Почему же? Могу припомнить цитатку о том, что без 1000 бумов Ваджра-Гуру мантры (гуру-йога в Лончен Ньянтиг) ни о каких Дзогченах не может идти и речи!!! (англецкое издание Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг)


Эх...  :Frown:  
Как-то всё механически. - Делай как сказали и сколько сказали. Твои способности на нуле, поэтому твоё мнение никто не спрашивает, ввиду того, что у тебя его и быть не может - не накопил заслуг ещё

А Когда же сможет наступить собственная оценка своей практики...
Наступит ли?...
Как она сможет наступить, если причин прислушиваться к себе мы не создаём?...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Во-первых, я не имею права выкладывать эту книгу целиком, нарушая самаи и авторские права. Во-вторых, у меня нет электронной копии. Всё набрано ручками - по причине отсутствия сканера и ради лучшего усвоения. Docendo discimus.

----------

Михаил_ (19.03.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Интересно, а как чань-буддисты накапливают заслуги? Как они, окаянные, без нёндро рассчитывают "непостепенным путём" достичь Просветления?


Не поверишь... Делают поклоны!!! Дана-парамита, опять же. Во всех ее видах.

----------


## Грег

> Вот и всё. Больше цитат из книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче не будет.
> Надеюсь, после этих предельно простых и разумных объяснений Ринпоче никто на БФ не будет испытывать комплекс неполноценности в связи с "высшими способностями" дзогченовцев.  
> ...


Ничего не изменится.
У кого были ответы на ими же задаваемые вопросы, таковыми они и останутся.
Таким вопрошающим ваши цитаты - впустую.
Лучше было бы, ИМХО, конечно же  :Smilie: , дать цитаты, а тему закрыть от обсуждения - неплодотворная она.

Ps. Это не к вам претензия  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эх...  
> Как-то всё механически. - Делай как сказали и сколько сказали. Твои способности на нуле, поэтому твоё мнение никто не спрашивает, ввиду того, что у тебя его и быть не может - не накопил заслуг ещё
> 
> А Когда же сможет наступить собственная оценка своей практики...
> Наступит ли?...
> Как она сможет наступить, если причин прислушиваться к себе мы не создаём?...



Читал интервью Адеу Ринпоче:
- Расскажите, что практиковал махасидха Шакья Шри?
- Шакья Шри практиковал то, что ему говорили...

Эта же фраза встречается во многих темах.

"А если ты сам знаешь, что тебе практиковать, то зачем тебе Гуру?" (с) Дорзонг Ринпоче.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Сообщение для Ullu:

Мягко говоря, некорректно сравнивать семдзины и рушены с простиранями. Они не лучше и не хуже, это просто разные методы. 

Вы должны знать, что Простирания - это один из искусных методов прихода к Прибежищу и зарождения бодхичитты. Вы принимаете Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Это аспект Махаяны, так называемое внешнее Прибежище. 

Затем. Прибежище содержит в себе тантрическую составляющую (внутреннее Прибежище). Вы принимаете Прибежище в Трех Корнях (Гуру, Дева, Дакини). Одновременно это прекрасный способ тренировки сосредоточения, в котором принимает участие не только ум, но также речь и тело. И так как это тантрический метод, то посредством этой практики Вы тренируетесь в кьерим и дзогрим, что несомненно будет полезно в будущем при выполнении основной практики. Наконец, простирания имеют и тайный аспект. Они, несомненно, оказывают благое влияние на Ваши нади, праны и бинду.

Скажите, милая Уллу, а как вы, ученики ННР, порождаете бодхичитту и приходите к Прибежищу? С какой целью Вы созерцаете слог А?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> "А если ты сам знаешь, что тебе практиковать, то зачем тебе Гуру?" (с) Дорзонг Ринпоче.


Так разве ученики ННР не делают то, что им говорит ННР?  :Smilie: 
Или у вас недоверие к ННР и его методике?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Или Вы, Дмитрий, сами себе противоречите, или практика шине - это УЖЕ практика Дзогпа Ченпо, тогда о каких стадиях можно говорить?!
> 
> Название у традиции получается уж больно маркетингово выгодное. Некоторых это сбивает с толку, и они начинают путать название своей традиции и Великое Совершенство. А запутавшись сами - путают других.


Легба, шинэ само по себе не является практикой Дзогпа Ченпо, но это одно из важных средств на пути. Почему на любую практику должен быть навешен ярлык?..

Насчёт маркетинговой выгоды я Вас не понял. Вы хотите сказать, что Дзогчен-община для Ринпоче - выгодный бизнес? Уверен, простейшие выкладки покажут, что это не так. Ринпоче никогда не утверждал, что у него монополия на Дзогчен. У него просто свой подход, своё понимание учения и практики, о чём он не стесняясь говорит. Точно так же как свой подход у других ринпоче.

И почему Вы пишете: "Пока ваша традиция ещё не окончательно окостенела..."? Что, Вы наблюдаете соответствующие признаки?  :Confused:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Затем. Прибежище содержит в себе тантрическую составляющую (внутреннее Прибежище). Вы принимаете Прибежище в Трех Корнях (Гуру, Дева, Дакини). 
> ...


ННР говорит, что принятие решения следовать учению - это уже прибежище в Дзогчене.
Стоит его (ННР) слушать или нет?

----------


## Вао

> Вот и всё. Больше цитат из книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче не будет.
> Надеюсь, после этих предельно простых и разумных объяснений Ринпоче никто на БФ не будет испытывать комплекс неполноценности в связи с "высшими способностями" дзогченовцев.


А ни кто и не ставил под сомнение Уважаемого Ринпоче. А вот не которые дзогченовцы с чрезмерно высокими способностями вызывали и будут вызывать у фундаменталистов некоторую иронию.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Интересно, а как чань-буддисты накапливают заслуги? Как они, окаянные, без нёндро рассчитывают "непостепенным путём" достичь Просветления?


У Мастеров чань есть много эффективных методов.

----------


## Грег

> ... то посредством этой практики Вы тренируетесь в кьерим и дзогрим, ...


В Дзогчене нет кьедрим и дзогрим.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так разве ученики ННР не делают то, что им говорит ННР? 
> Или у вас недоверие к ННР и его методике?


Та цитатка была о конкретной практике в конкретный отрезок времени. А не о неспособности выбрать из спектра имеющихся в наличии.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Затем. Прибежище содержит в себе ...


Вам дать ссылку на статью ННР о значении прибежища в разных традициях?

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Дзогчене нет кьедрим и дзогрим.


А есть ли Дзогчен без вторичных практик как Путь?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Не поверишь... Делают поклоны!!! Дана-парамита, опять же. Во всех ее видах.


Охотно верю. А шестой патриарх тоже делал поклоны?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А есть ли Дзогчен без вторичных практик как Путь?


Ринпоче учит, что есть - и опирается при этом на тантры Дзогчен и другие коренные тексты.

----------


## Грег

К вопросу о целях и Прибежище:

НАМКХАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ. Ретрит в Москве, 1994г



> Почему мы следуем Учению? Потому что мы хотим достичь реализации. Если мы стремимся к реализации, нам нужен Путь, на котором мы можем достичь ее. Поэтому мы принимаем Прибежище в том, кто передает нам это знание, кто открывает нам этот Путь. Вот почему мы говорим о Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, а в Тантре и учении Дзогчен мы принимаем Прибежище в Учителе - Гуру. Потому что если нет учителя, то нет ни передачи, ни Пути. Так что вы видите, если мы следуем учению, *мы автоматически принимаем Прибежище в этом Пути*. 
> Не стоит думать, что если вы приняли Прибежище, то вы - буддист, а если не приняли - то не буддист. Это ограниченная, мирская точка зрения, и она не имеет никакого отношения к учению. Следуя учению, вы обязательно принимаете Прибежище. Если вы следуете учению Дзогчен, то вы принимаете Прибежище именно в нем. Вам необходимы передача и Путь до тех пор, пока вы не достигнете полной реализации, и это значит, что вы принимаете Прибежище. Если вы переправляетесь через широкую реку по мосту или в лодке, то вступив на мост или сев в лодку, вы принимаете прибежище в них, до тех пор пока не пересечете реку. Вы должны относиться с заботой к этой лодке и этому мосту, иначе вам не переправиться через реку. То есть вы временно (provisionally) принимаете прибежище в лодке или в мосте. Учение вам нужно до тех пор, пока вы не достигнете реализации. Конечно, когда вы полностью реализуетесь, никакое учение вам больше не потребуется, потому что Учение - это вы сами, и нет ничего более важного, чем вы сами и ваши проявления. Но до тех пор нужно быть внимательным. Вот почему так важна работа с намерениями.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Охотно верю. А шестой патриарх тоже делал поклоны?


Шестой Патриарх еду готовил Сангхе.  Сопцтвенно, а в чем фишка с Шестым?

----------


## Грег

> А есть ли Дзогчен без вторичных практик как Путь?


Есть, ИМХО, - быть в осознавании.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ринпоче учит, что есть - и опирается при этом на тантры Дзогчен и другие коренные тексты.


И какие в этих тантрах и коренных текстах вторичные практики?




> Есть, ИМХО, - быть в осознавании.


В осознавании чего?

----------


## Грег

Кьедрим и дзогрим - методы Тантры, заканчивающиеся Махамудрой - объединением кьедрима и дзогрима.
Насколько я понимаю тантрийские методы (или не понимаю  :Smilie: )...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> В осознавании чего?


В осознавании ничего  :Smilie: 
Если есть объект осознавания, то это не то, о чём говорится в Дзогчене  :Smilie: . 
Быть в осознавании - быть в состоянии мгновенного присутствяя - находиться в созерцании - "Удивлённый ум и есть Будда, иного Будды нет!" - выбирайте любое  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А ни кто и не ставил под сомнение Уважаемого Ринпоче. А вот не которые дзогченовцы с чрезмерно высокими способностями вызывали и будут вызывать у фундаменталистов некоторую иронию.


Так сравните то, что пишет Ринпоче, с тем, как мы практикуем и что мы пишем на БФ. И определитесь, над кем иронизируете. Заодно можете выяснить, что подразумевается под "высшими способностями". Кстати, здесь никто из "дзогченовцев" не заявлял, что обладает ими в полной мере. Мы лишь встали на путь практики. Учитель говорит, что эта практика совершенна и для нас достаточна. Может, мы и не проявили пока Великое Совершенство, но Великому Совершенству нет предела.  :Smilie: 

Местные критиканы слышат только две фразы: "Великое Совершенство" и "высшие способности". Эти выражения задевают их за живое, заставляют звучать самые изысканные иронические струны в душе.  :Smilie:  Наверно, ничего святого нет, раз сама идея об изначально чистой и просветлённой природе существ вызывает такой прилив иронии.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Кьедрим и дзогрим - методы Тантры, заканчивающиеся Махамудрой - объединением кьедрима и дзогрима.
> Насколько я понимаю...


Сергей, вообще-то, вопрос был для Ullu, которая дословно заявила "Вот чем семдзин лучше, простирания." 

Я же утверждаю, что сравнивать эти методы НЕКОРРЕКТНО потому, что они из "разных опер".

Вопрос к Вам, Сергей. С какой целью Вы созерцаете слог А? Порождают ли ученики ННР бодхичитту, и если да, то каким образом?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я же утверждаю, что сравнивать эти методы НЕКОРРЕКТНО потому, что они из "разных опер".


ullu уже ответила.
ИМХО - простирания - работа с умом через тело, семзины - работа с умом через ум.
Работа с умом, по крайней мере в тибетской традиции, считается самой продвинутой практикой.
Поэтому, ИМХО, ullu и говорила, что  они "лучше"/



> Вопрос к Вам, Сергей. С какой целью Вы созерцаете слог А? Порождают ли ученики ННР бодхичитту, и если да, то каким образом?


Гуру-йога.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> ННР говорит, что принятие решения следовать учению - это уже прибежище в Дзогчене.
> Стоит его (ННР) слушать или нет?


Вот этого я категорически не могу понять  :Confused:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шубхару - цитата *из книги Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче "Нарисованное радугой"*, по поводу соответствия учений Ваджраяны нашему времени...

Теперешняя эпоха - время учений Будды Шакьямуни - именуется также Эрой Раздора, или временем, когда бушуют пять вырождений: уменьшается длительность жизни, эпоха приходит в упадок, вырождаются живые существа, вырождаются воззрения и нарастают беспокоящие эмоции. 
(...)
*И хотя люди сражаются друг с другом в эту эру, учения Ваджраяны освещают все, подобно лесному пожару. Пылают беспокоящие эмоции, но наравне с ними блистают учения.* Есть даже поговорка, обыгрывающая первоначальное значение слов "Шакьямуни" и "Майтрейя". "Муни" значит - способный, в то время как "Майтрейя" значит - любящий. Говорят так: "Во время Муни люди будут соревноваться друг с другом, а во время Майтрейи - любить друг друга".

Такое ощущение, что в Эпоху Раздора люди редко бывают дружелюбны; скорее, они пытаются обставить друг друга. Эта фундаментальная страсть к соревнованию и дала название этой эпохе. Но *именно в этом и кроется причина того, что Ваджраяна идеально соответствует нашему времени. Чем сильнее беспокоящие эмоции, тем больше возможность узнавания своей собственной изначальной пробужденности. В эру Майтрейи все будут любить друг друга, но никто даже не услышит слова "Ваджраяна"; этих учений попросту не будет.* 

Дело в том, что, когда мы запутываемся в умопостроениях или тонем в бушующих волнах эмоций (например, гнева), нам гораздо легче опознать обнаженное состояние восприятия. Этого не происходит, когда мы натренированы на спокойную, ровную медитацию, где нет ни мыслей, ни неблагих эмоций.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Из интервью Лопона Тензина Намдака, держателя бонской линии Дзогчена*
http://bon.newz.ru/ltnint.htm
Найдите десять... нет, хотя бы два различия между походом Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и Лопона Тензина Намдака... 

Джекоб: *Какая практика самая необходимая, если хочешь практиковать Дзогчен?* Какие связанные с ним практики действительно нужно делать? 

ЛНТР: *Гуру-йога!* Гуру-йога защитит вас от всего. Если преданность очень сильна, то это хорошая защита, она дает благословение из гуру-йоги может исходить все. Больше ничего не нужно. 
(...)
Джекоб: По традиции в Тибете ученики проходят через стадию предварительных практик (нгондро ). 

ЛТНР: Да, проходят. Они должны это делать. 

Джекоб: Но, насколько я понял, Вы учите, что людям можно начинать с практики сосредоточения (шаматха ), а затем выполнять... 

ЛТНР: Нет. Сначала гуру-йога, затем сосредоточение, затем узнавание естественного состояния. Ведь сколько это займет времени, если дожидаться завершения всего нгондро, где каждый из девяти разделов состоит из ста тысяч повторений? 

Джекоб:

Джекоб: Много лет. 

ЛТНР: Может быть вы не сможете найти подходящего учителя. Или, возможно, вы за это время измените свое решение и утратите интерес. Поэтому, *если вы получили передачу, если есть благоприятная возможность, лучше её использовать, чем ждать столько времени.* 

*В Тибете совсем другое дело. Там люди не так заняты, как на Западе. Если у них есть интерес к учениям, то они имеют возможность посвятить себя им, и поэтому у них есть время делать нгондро.* По традиции, если ты практикуешь, тебя никто не беспокоит. Кроме того, практикам не нужно работать, а в современном мире дело обстоит совершенно по-другому. Если ты не работаешь, у тебя не будет средств к существованию. Никто тебе не поможет (смеется). Никто не скажет: "Давайте поможем ему он практикует нгондро". Все подумают, что человек занимается чем-то весьма странным (смеется). Я испытал это на себе. Когда я жил в Англии, никто никогда не говорил о религии или о Дхарме. По воскресеньям все ходят в церковь и только. 

Джекоб: *Значит, вы учите, что очищение, которое тибетцы проходят, выполняя нгондро, достигается благодаря пребыванию в естественном состоянии?* 

ЛТНР: *Совершенно верно. Это самое важное очищение. Если вы по-настоящему узнаете истинную природу, это замечательно! Чем больше вы практикуете, тем больше очищаетесь, становитесь по-настоящему очищенными.* Вы сами можете убедиться в этом. Делая простирания с целью набрать сто тысяч, понаблюдайте за своими эмоциями: что происходит, насколько вы себя контролируете? Если такое же время, которое вы делаете простирания, вы посвятите медитации, сосредоточению на естественном состоянии, то сможете проверить, изменились ваш ум и эмоции или нет, все это вы можете проверить сами. Это не просто разговоры или выдумки. Это реально. 

Ева Хофингер: Значит, Вы думаете, что западному уму легко постичь естественное состояние? 

ЛТНР: Безусловно. Да, да, безусловно. Ведь вы с детства приучены думать. В Тибете же сложилось так, что там нет школьной системы образования. Поэтому там необходимо заниматься предварительными практиками. Если у вас есть время и условия делать предварительные практики, это очень хорошо. Я не хочу сказать, что их не нужно делать. Но вы можете выяснить, какие практики вам важно выполнять.

----------


## Грег

> Вот этого я категорически не могу понять


Так вам важен сам факт формального прибежища?

----------


## Ондрий

> Хм...    
> Вот те на!...
> Так вы уже готовы взорваться???


ну и проекции у вас  :Big Grin:  

устал я ... устал...

----------


## Вао

> Местные критиканы слышат только две фразы: "Великое Совершенство" и "высшие способности". Эти выражения задевают их за живое, заставляют звучать самые изысканные иронические струны в душе.  Наверно, ничего святого нет, раз сама идея об изначально чистой и просветлённой природе существ вызывает такой прилив иронии.


А если я буду на БФ постоянно и демонстративно подчеркивать, что, мол, чань это Великое Совершенство и это учение для людей только с высшими способностями. А вот другие школы и традиции это, мол, для недалеких людей с низкими способностями. Вполне  естественно такие сообщения будут вызывать волну негодования у практикующих другие традиции. А если мои взгляды ещё и будут не очень вписываться в учение чань, то ирония в мой адрес будет просто неизбежна. Просто некоторым дзогченовцам нужно относиться более уважительно к выбору других людей, а не подчеркивать постоянно своё превосходство. Тем более, что каждая школа считает свой метод  самым эффективным.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Наверно, ничего святого нет, раз сама идея об изначально чистой и просветлённой природе существ вызывает такой прилив иронии


Да в Изначальной чистоте нет ни чего святого. А кто Изначальную чистоту поставил на пьедестал Бога, тот видимо сбился с Пути.

----------


## Грег

> А если я буду на БФ постоянно и демонстративно подчеркивать, что, мол, чань это Великое Совершенство и это учение для людей только с высшими способностями. А вот другие школы и традиции это, мол, для недалеких людей с низкими способностями. 
> ....


Занимающиеся Дзогчен не сами придумываю эти эпитеты. Так считается в тибетстской традиции.
Так же, некоторых раздражает, что то, чем они занимаются, называется в тибетской классификации тантр "низшей тантрой".  :Smilie: 

К стати, надпись в поле "традиция", если вы смогли заметить, я сменил после ваших слов  :Wink:  о том, что своей подписью я ставлю себя выше вас.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Просто некоторым дзогченовцам нужно относиться более уважительно к выбору других людей, а не подчеркивать постоянно своё превосходство.


Цитаты - в студию! Когда я или кто-либо ещё относился неуважительно к Вашему выбору, будь то чань или вегетарианство? Скорее, наблюдается обратное...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

Не могу не ответь Дмитрию  :Smilie: 




> Шубхару - цитата *из книги Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче "Нарисованное радугой"*, по поводу соответствия учений Ваджраяны нашему времени...


приятнуто за уши. Где тут корелляция между упадком дхармы, кол-вом "достигших" и омрачениями?... Читать этот участок текста без контекста и упадеши - все равно, что заявить - *чем больше у людей омрачений - тем проще им практиковать Тантру.* Нонсенс!

Напомните-ка общественности, какие должны быть критерии для дарования ванга ученику? Чем должен обладать ученик? На цифру 3 начинается.  :Wink:  а никак не буйством омрачений.

Тут, имхо, речь шла о том, что омрачения используются на пути Тантры, а не то, что *уровень омрачений пропорционален легкости пути*.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Не могу не ответь Дмитрию 
> 
> приятнуто за уши. Где тут корелляция между упадком дхармы, кол-вом "достигших" и омрачениями?... Читать этот участок текста без контекста и упадеши - все равно, что заявить - *чем больше у людей омрачений - тем проще им практиковать Тантру.* Нонсенс!
> ...


Да не об этом речь...
Речь о том, что без наличия омрачений сложно увидеть собственную природу.
Просто нет предпосылок  при размеренной ровной счастливой жизни.

О "легкости пути" - это ваша трактовка. ИМХО, Дмитрий говорил, что наше время - как раз для практики Тантры. И это не его слова.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В самом деле: а кто сказал, что будет легко?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Да не об этом речь...
> Речь о том, что без наличия омрачений сложно увидеть собственную природу.
> Просто нет предпосылок  при размеренной ровной счастливой жизни.


Это как оно так??? Если у индивидуума НЕТ омрачений - он Будда! Или КАК МИНИМУМ АРХАТ.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Так вам важен сам факт формального прибежища?


Я не могу понять, как можно "автоматически" принять прибежище. Наш ум очень ловкий, и от такого прибежища всегда можно отказаться, увильнуть: я ничего не принимал. Вот это меня смущает.

А если принял прибежище всем сердцем, и к тому же трижды повторил слова перед учителем, то для меня это совсем другое дело. Это называется "ограничения", да?

Так ведь можно сказать, что обеты махаяны и тантры "автоматически" принимаются. Кстати, это так, или нет?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это как оно так??? Если у индивидуума НЕТ омрачений - он Будда! Или КАК МИНИМУМ АРХАТ.


Не цепляйтесь к словам... Ну оговорился человек... Речь идёт не о полном отсутствии омрачений, а об их неявной выраженности, о спокойном эмоциональном фоне. Когда клеши заморожены, вроде бы и очищаться не от чего... И природу ума сравнить не с чем (на этом, кстати, основан метод рушенов).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> ullu уже ответила.


Не вижу.




> ИМХО - простирания - работа с умом через тело, семзины - работа с умом через ум.


Абсурд! Если бы это было так, то простирания мало чем отличались от гимнастики или бега трусцой. Тогда уж лучше сходить в спорт зал, там тренажёров больше. Повторюсь, простирания - это искусный метод или способ зарождения бодхичитты и прихода к Прибежищу, в котором принимают участие тело, речь и УМ.




> Работа с умом, по крайней мере в тибетской традиции, считается самой продвинутой практикой.
> Поэтому, ИМХО, ullu и говорила, что  они "лучше"


Не согласен. Их сравнивать НЕКОРРЕКТНО, потому что они преследуют разные цели. С таким же успехом можно сравнить пурген с автогеном? Что лучше? Мой ответ: "Смотря для чего".  :Smilie: 

Но Вы не ответили, с какой целью Вы созерцаете слог А? Чтобы работать с умом?  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А если принял прибежище всем сердцем, и к тому же трижды повторил слова перед учителем, то для меня это совсем другое дело. Это называется "ограничения", да?


А если принял прибежище всем сердцем, но слов особых не произносил, через специальные ритуалы не проходил? Ограничение - это цепляние за внешнюю форму. На это, кстати, многие ловятся в (censored, а то начнётся)... где заявляется, что нёндро - это панацея, гарантия, чуть ли не автоматом всё чистит. Один человек сделал нёндро, а потом пошёл душить личного переводчика ламы...  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Наш брат-фундаменталист как раз читает литературу как других школ, так и коренные тексты, а не компиляции одного Ламы.


 Андрей, я что-то недопонял, кого и что ты подразумевал под "компиляциями одного Ламы"?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> простирания - это искусный метод или способ зарождения бодхичитты и прихода к Прибежищу, в котором принимают участие тело, речь и УМ.
> 
> Но Вы не ответили, с какой целью Вы созерцаете слог А? Чтобы работать с умом?


Сергей и не говорил, что при простираниях ум не задействован. Он указал направление работы.

Слог А в радужном тигле созерцается для того, чтобы облегчить переживание/узнавание нашей потенциальности, выраженной этим символом.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не цепляйтесь к словам... Ну оговорился человек... Речь идёт не о полном отсутствии омрачений, а об их неявной выраженности, о спокойном эмоциональном фоне. Когда клеши заморожены, вроде бы и очищаться не от чего... И природу ума сравнить не с чем (на этом, кстати, основан метод рушенов).


когда клеши заморожены - их "специально прождают" = в садханах как раз есть описания на это счет. Например созерцают объект привязанности порождая "вожделение". Это все таки  не так трудно, если эти "вожделения" еще сохранились даже в скрытой форме.

Если клеши активны (как вы указывали), то они как раз не дают вообще практиковать - иначе не было бы разницы между полным отморозком и тантрический йогином в рамках готовности к практики этой тантры. Хочу обратить внимание опять на 3 критерия качеств ученика, позволяющие вступить в мандалу.

----------


## куру хунг

> Сообщение для Ullu:
> 
> Мягко говоря, некорректно сравнивать семдзины и рушены с простиранями. Они не лучше и не хуже, это просто разные методы.


Дима САб. не путай карты, это Пампкин до Уллы  привязался, с простираниями, и чем де они хуже семдзинов. Она ему отвечала. Читай внимательно тред.

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, я что-то недопонял, кого и что ты подразумевал под "компиляциями одного Ламы"?


то что написал, то и подразумевал - чтение книг только ННР или чтение книг только Геше Тинлея или чтение книг только одного... N-ого Ламы. Ты сам говорил, что Ламрим пробежался по диагонали  :Smilie: .

На что я заметил, что это не дает всей картины по школам отличных от ДО. (а именно в этом ты меня и обвинял, что я мало знаю).

Этого (ограничение только 1м Ламой) для меня лично - мало.  Кроме книг и наставления "своего Ламы" существуют еще и коренные тексты - их довольно много на русском уже доступно. "Наши" Ламы как раз *настаивают* на том, чтобы их ученики *читали* коренные тексты. Очень много проясняет.

Отсюда и ироничное мое отношение к "практикующим высокие практики" - общей картины Дхармы, как ты сказал на 1.5. листа формата 70х100, да и то "много"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

(Одёргиваю и себя в том числе: )
Настоятельно рекомендую участникам темы от обсуждения конкретных аспектов практики вернуться к исходным цитатам Ринпоче. Тайные аспекты Учения публично не обсуждаются. В теме же речь идёт не о частностях, а о принципах, о подходе.

Я открыл эту тему всего лишь для того, чтобы вы узнали мнение самого Ринпоче *по ряду принципиальных вопросов*, а не для обсуждения *всех* ваших претензий к нему и его ученикам. Если таковые претензии есть - *пожалуйста, строго по тексту "Бесед в Конвее".* Благо текста более чем достаточно. Ради Бога, читайте, делитесь своими мыслями, впечатлениями... Неужели это так сложно? Сейчас я ухожу, вернусь только завтра, ближе к полудню. Если обнаружится, что тема загромождена офф-топом, немедленно её закрою.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> довольно много на русском уже доступно. "Наши" Ламы как раз настаивают на том, чтобы их ученики читали коренные тексты. Очень много проясняет.


на этом настаивает и Ринпоче - чтобы ученики знакомились с коренными текстами традиции Дзогчен. Он и организовал широкомасштабный проект перевода этих текстов на западные языки.

----------


## Ондрий

> на этом настаивает и Ринпоче - чтобы ученики знакомились с коренными текстами традиции Дзогчен. Он и организовал широкомасштабный проект перевода этих текстов на западные языки.


За это конечно большой ему респект! Надеюсь, что его ученики последуют советам своего Гуру и перестанут показывать свою неосведомленность по элементарным основам Дхармы (которые видите-ли тормозят развитие высоких практиков  :Smilie: )

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Опять передёргивания... См. в конце первого постинга, что считается некорректным... Оревуар!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Сергей и не говорил, что при простираниях ум не задействован. Он указал направление работы.


Ваши ответы как раз обнаруживают непонимание целей и важности простираний. Складывается ощущение, что для вас это всего лишь "работа с умом посредством тела".




> Слог А в радужном тигле созерцается для того, чтобы облегчить переживание/узнавание нашей потенциальности, выраженной этим символом.


Созерцание слога А - это разновидность шаматхи с объектом, которая приводит к узнаванию потенциальности, или, говоря языком махаяны, пробуждает випашьяну. Однако, это всего лишь одна из многочисленных техник работы с умом. Есть ли здесь место для зарождения бодхичитты? 

Мой вопрос пока остается без ответа. Каким образом Вы порождаете благородное намерение достичь Просветления на благо всех существ?

----------


## ullu

> Не понял, почему одни простые движения приводят, а другие - нет.


Из причинно-следственной связи.
одна круглая таблетка лечит печень, а другая почки, но тоже круглая.



> См. мои посты выше и укажите, пожайлуста, где указаны такие рекомендации.


Значит простирания не дают такой же результат, как и семдзины?
Остановка мыслей и сохранение ясности при этом?



> Почему же? Могу припомнить цитатку о том, что без 1000 бумов Ваджра-Гуру мантры (гуру-йога в Лончен Ньянтиг) ни о каких Дзогченах не может идти и речи!!! (англецкое издание Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг)


Выходит Патрул Ринпоче противоречит сам себе?
В одной книге говорит делайте Ваджрасаттву, в другой говорит, что кроме как читать этот текст больше ничего не надо, бросьте все и только читайте этот текст?
Вопрос конечно риторический.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Из причинно-следственной связи.
> одна круглая таблетка лечит печень, а другая почки, но тоже круглая.
> 
> Значит простирания не дают такой же результат, как и семдзины?
> Остановка мыслей и сохранение ясности при этом?


Уважаемая Уллу. Вы берете мои утверждения и делаете *свои выводы*. Пример:
>>>
Если же вы настаиваете на том, что они это делают так же, то они ни чем не отличаются от упадеши дзогчен семдзинов.
В таком случае вообще непонятно почему мне нужно прежде чем приступать к упадеше дзогчен семдзин выполнять упадешу дзогчен простирания, которые абсолютно одинаковые пракитки?
>>>
...То, что они делают также (цель всех вторичных супрамундане практик - переход к первичной)... не означает, что они ничем не отличаются.  Сделав вывод весьма оригинальным способом, вы развиваете его далее. Только я то тут причем?





> Выходит Патрул Ринпоче противоречит сам себе?
> В одной книге говорит делайте Ваджрасаттву, в другой говорит, что кроме как читать этот текст больше ничего не надо, бросьте все и только читайте этот текст?
> Вопрос конечно риторический.


Как и все разговоры об абсолютной и относительной истине.
Почему же риторический?

----------


## Грег

> Это как оно так??? Если у индивидуума НЕТ омрачений - он Будда! Или КАК МИНИМУМ АРХАТ.


Да, омрачения тут не совсем корректный термин.
Но, вспомните, почему лока богов считатеся неблагоприятной для практики.
Потому что стимула нет и нет возможности обратить внимание на омрачения Зачем что-либо ещё делать, если и так всё хорошо?

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, омрачения тут не совсем корректный термин.
> Но, вспомните, почему лока богов считатеся неблагоприятной для практики.
> Потому что стимула нет и нет возможности обратить внимание на омрачения Зачем что-либо ещё делать, если и так всё хорошо?


по вашей логике как раз там очень хорошо практиковать Тантру, т.к. омрачений очень много - все там просто погрязли в них  :Smilie: 
этот пример работает против вас  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> то что написал, то и подразумевал - чтение книг только ННР или чтение книг только Геше Тинлея или чтение книг только одного... N-ого Ламы. Ты сам говорил, что Ламрим пробежался по диагонали .
> 
> На что я заметил, что это не дает всей картины по школам отличных от ДО. (а именно в этом ты меня и обвинял, что я мало знаю).
> 
> Этого (ограничение только 1м Ламой) для меня лично - мало.  Кроме книг и наставления "своего Ламы" существуют еще и коренные тексты - их довольно много на русском уже доступно. "Наши" Ламы как раз *настаивают* на том, чтобы их ученики *читали* коренные тексты. Очень много проясняет.
> 
> Отсюда и ироничное мое отношение к "практикующим высокие практики" - общей картины Дхармы, как ты сказал на 1.5. листа формата 70х100, да и то "много"


 Андрей ладно, давай без недомолвок, с открытым забралом, честно скажем друг другу из каких именно источников мы черпаем инфу о наших традициях(т. е ты- ДО, я о Гелуг). я тебе уже задавал вопрос о текстах ННР, ты не ответил.
 Значиться так: мною прочитано из гелукпинских учителей следующее:
 Геше Джампа Тинлей,"Ум и пустота", "Сутра и Тантра", К ясному Свету", плюс натавления по шаматхе в сети было и ещё какие-интервью и т.
д.. А Берзин "Опора на духовного учителя", " Избранные труды" . Несколько маленьких томиков ЕСДЛ, и его "Махамудра в гелук и Кагью", так ЕСДЛ "Далай-лама о Дзогчен". Дже Кедруб "Основы буддистской тантры", Ело Римпоче "Боевая чакра", комментарий к практике "Чод", Богдо-гегена.  
Будь так добр тветь мне в таком же духе, каие тексты ННР ты читал, или какие другие тексты о Дзогчен? Жду с нетерпением, мне через часнужно убежать по делу.

----------


## Бхусуку

> За это конечно большой ему респект! Надеюсь, что его ученики последуют советам своего Гуру и перестанут показывать свою неосведомленность по элементарным основам Дхармы (которые видите-ли тормозят развитие высоких практиков )


Меня всегда умиляло то, что неосведомлённые люди (по-русски есть слово "невежда") готовы судить о предмете, о котором не имеют ни малейшего представления.
Более того, с Вами говорят исключительно из вежливости и сострадания к Вашему заблуждению. При этом, видя, что Вы заблуждаетесь, Вам аргументированно отвечают словами дзогченовских коренных тантр. Если Ваше воззрение, медитация и поведение не соотвествуют другой школе, это не значит, что оно правильное и единственное.

----------


## Грег

> Я не могу понять, как можно "автоматически" принять прибежище. Наш ум очень ловкий, и от такого прибежища всегда можно отказаться, увильнуть: я ничего не принимал. Вот это меня смущает.


Вот если есть такого рода проблемы, тогда и нужно само формальное посвящение, что-то вроде обета - "обязуюсь не сходить с пути".
Кто-то без этого не может, кто-то может. Но, само по себе, не это главное, не в этом суть.
Поэтому, не стоит все под одну гребёнку, либо считать, что, раз я это считаю важным, то и тем кто вокруг меня это тоже надо. - Люди-то разные. Одному сказал - нельзя, так он всю жизнь помнить будет, а другой только под страхом смерти помнить будет.



> А если принял прибежище всем сердцем, и к тому же трижды повторил слова перед учителем, то для меня это совсем другое дело. Это называется "ограничения", да?


Типа того. Следование форме, а не сути. Непонимание сути. 



> Так ведь можно сказать, что обеты махаяны и тантры "автоматически" принимаются. Кстати, это так, или нет?


В принципе, да. Про сути. Если следуешь учению, встал на путь, то какая разница? - Ведь ты ему следуешь.
А по факту, уму нужна самоидентификация, привычная зацепка.

----------


## Грег

> по вашей логике как раз там очень хорошо практиковать Тантру, т.к. омрачений очень много - все там просто погрязли в них 
> этот пример работает против вас


Блин, shubhar, не знаю как ещё вам что-то можно объяснить.
Говоришь вам своё мнение - ерунду говоришь, вы всё оспариваете.
Приводишь слова учителей, вы и их оспариваете.
Вы действительно уверены, что есть единственный путь и именно вы на нём?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но Вы не ответили, с какой целью Вы созерцаете слог А? Чтобы работать с умом?


Я сказал, но вы не посчитали это важным - Гуру-йога.  :Smilie: 
Объединение своего ума с умом учителя.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я сказал, но вы не посчитали это важным - Гуру-йога. 
> Объединение своего ума с умом учителя.



Буддийский баян:
- Ринпоче, давайте смешаем умы!!!
- Смешать мой ум? С вашим?!!!

----------


## Kamla

> Вот недавно получила опять очередную полезную практику, мантру от всего. Но что странно, что уже как то не верится в ее исключительность и уникальность.


А может стоить обратить внимание на то как проходила вера в прошлые мантры? Разобраться с чем это связанно.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Таши делек.

Прочел я этот тред и вот что мне подумалось:

Люди спорят и защищают с большим жаром те вещи, о которых совершенно не имеют представления, потому что находясь перед выбором не могут точно выбрать, во что же именно им вступить далее. Поскольку не хочется вступить в грязное, а критериев самостоятельного выбора у них нет, они смотрят как же отреагируют на их слова другие. Если их убедят - они выберут другое, если же против их жарких слов не найдется серьезных аргументов, они останутся при своем и выберут это.

И тем более велик жар, сколь велика нетерпеливость и кажущаяся им важность при выборе. В любом смысле они сами пребвают в глубоких сомнениях, и эти сомнения еще более распаляют их жар.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> На что я заметил, что это не дает всей картины по школам отличных от ДО. (а именно в этом ты меня и обвинял, что я мало знаю).
> ...


Существуют книги по Дзогчен и Махамудре ННР, ЧНР, Тензина Вангьяла, ЕСДЛ, книги Кармап, Патрула Ринпоче, Лонгчена Рабджама, Мачиг Лабдрон и т.д.

Это всё один лама?

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей ладно, давай без недомолвок, с открытым забралом, честно скажем друг другу из каких именно источников мы черпаем инфу о наших традициях(т. е ты- ДО, я о Гелуг). я тебе уже задавал вопрос о текстах ННР, ты не ответил.


доступные свободно в инете:

- Йога сновидений и практика естественного света
- Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние.
- Краткий обзор тибетских буддийских традиций.
- Зеркало Великого Совершенства.
- Гуру-Йога
- и отдельные доступные отрывки лекций.


Если ты не заметил - я никогда НЕ критиковал ни ННР и Путь Дзогчен.
Повторю это еще раз.

Да - у нас разные подходы к Пути. Я не возвеличиваю один и не принижаю другой. Возмущаются как раз ваши последователи, которым задаются вопросы  *по ими сказанным словам*, а не по тому, "что сказал ННР". 100 это повторял и повторю в 101й.

Мне показалось, что как раз последователи ДО принижают "низкие практики"  ссылаясь на ННР, считая их ненужными и тормозящими. Естественно возникли вопросы по этому поводу - что ИМЕННО ВЫ думаете по этому поводу. Не нужны мне цитаты из ННР. ПОЧЕМУ у вас такое мнение? Ответы были как я уже говорил в стиле - идика, сынку, почитай ишшо ННР. Читал.




> Значиться так: мною прочитано из гелукпинских учителей следующее:......Жду с нетерпением, мне через часнужно убежать по делу.


не много  :Smilie:  .
Я имел ввиду коренные тексты. Нагарждуну, Шантидэву, Васубандху, Чандракирти, Жинеописания Махасиддхов - в этом духе.

Впрочем, это не путь - мерится кто чего читал - не я начинал этот диспут в таком стиле. И я хочу закончит тему о кол-ве прочитаннго. Я удовлетворил твое любопытство про чтение ННР или я тоже "мало прочитал"?
---
Ответье своими словами на мои простые, как ВЫ ПОНИМАЕТЕ Учение. Как ННР об этом пишет - я знаю.
---

Хотя уже можно и не трудиться. Особые прдвинутые йогины со мной тут оказывается "говорят из сострадания" к моим омрачениям"  :Smilie: 
Ну... пусть человек поумиляется... главное в нашщем деле что? Пралльно, чтобы чловекам было хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Поэтому, не стоит все под одну гребёнку, либо считать, что, раз я это считаю важным, то и тем кто вокруг меня это тоже надо. - Люди-то разные. Одному сказал - нельзя, так он всю жизнь помнить будет, а другой только под страхом смерти помнить будет.


Вы ради бога только на меня не проецируйте, ладно? Про гребёнки и прочее.




> Типа того. Следование форме, а не сути. Непонимание сути.


Вам, конечно, виднее, чего я там понимаю, чего - нет  :Smilie: 
Ладно, проехали.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Созерцание слога А - это разновидность шаматхи с объектом, которая приводит к узнаванию потенциальности, или, говоря языком махаяны, пробуждает випашьяну. Однако, это всего лишь одна из многочисленных техник работы с умом. Есть ли здесь место для зарождения бодхичитты? 
> ...


Это ваша трактовка и понимание.
Если вы уверены, что это "всего лишь", то ННР и другие учителя вкладывают в это другой смысл.
Не путайте сутрический и тантрический подходы.
Не всё называющееся одинаково имеет один смысл.
Читайте ННР и др. - они объясняют каков смысл указанной вами практики, и помните, что спорите вы не со словами местных ДОшников, а со словами признанных учителей, которые вам пересказывают эти ДОшники.

----------


## Грег

> по вашей логике как раз там очень хорошо практиковать Тантру, т.к. омрачений очень много - все там просто погрязли в них 
> этот пример работает против вас


Это в вашей голове он работает.
Это ответ вами на ваш же вопрос. Только зачем вы его задаёте, если ответ вам известен?

----------


## Грег

> Буддийский баян:
> - Ринпоче, давайте смешаем умы!!!
> - Смешать мой ум? С вашим?!!!


У вас нет доверия к словам учителей?
Или ваш ум сопротивляется, когда их повторяют ДОшники, возомнившие себя существами с высшими способностями??

----------


## PampKin Head

> У вас нет доверия к словам учителей?
> Или ваш ум сопротивляется, когда их повторяют ДОшники, возомнившие себя существами с высшими способностями??


Я вполне доверяю Шамарпе Ринпоче, автору пассажа. :d

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мне показалось, что как раз последователи ДО принижают "низкие практики"  ссылаясь на ННР, считая их ненужными и тормозящими.


В их практике - да. А вы можете заниматься любыми своими. И, тем не менее, пытаетесь навязать им свой подход, типа, - "почему не хотите заниматься низшими практиками".
Это ваш ум их принижает. Вы сами! А не последователи ДО!



> Естественно возникли вопросы по этому поводу - что ИМЕННО ВЫ думаете по этому поводу. Не нужны мне цитаты из ННР. ПОЧЕМУ у вас такое мнение? Ответы были как я уже говорил в стиле - идика, сынку, почитай ишшо ННР. Читал.
> ...


Вам не даются советы по вашей практике. Так почему вы даёте другим такие советы?
Если вам не нужны цитаты из ННР и не нужны чужие взгляды, отличающиеся от ваших, то, скажите - что вам вообще нужно?
Чтобы, последователи ДО поклонились вам  в ноги и сказали, типа - мы заблуждались, спасибо вам, что вы открыли нам глаза? Так что ли?

PS. Если у вас сложилось впечатление, что ДОшники возгордились собой по сравнению с практикующими "низшие" пути (термин не их, а тибетский), то это ВАША проблема, а не их!!!

----------


## Грег

> Вы ради бога только на меня не проецируйте, ладно? Про гребёнки и прочее.


Так ведь-то в теме не один  :Smilie: .
Это я ко всем...



> Вам, конечно, виднее, чего я там понимаю, чего - нет 
> Ладно, проехали.


Я не говорил о ВАС!!!
Вы задали вопрос - я ответил. Что там у вас в голове и что понимаете конкретно ВЫ, я не знаю.

----------


## Грег

> Я вполне доверяю Шамарпе Ринпоче, автору пассажа. :d


А я о учителях, советующих практиковать Гуру-Йогу...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я о учителях, советующих практиковать Гуру-Йогу...


А какие учителя не рекомендуют?  :EEK!:

----------


## Грег

> Таши делек.
> 
> Прочел я этот тред и вот что мне подумалось:
> ...


Правильно подумалось...
Аж работать некогда... До того хочется ответить (я о себе...)

----------


## Грег

> А какие учителя не рекомендуют?


Не знаю.
Это вы анекдоты рассказываете.
У себя и спросите, чем вам не угодил мой ответ.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... ладно, давай без недомолвок, с открытым забралом, честно скажем друг другу из каких именно источников мы черпаем инфу о наших традициях... 
>  Значиться так: мною прочитано ...


Так это уже было описано Сергеем Довлатовым - в иносказательной, правда, манере:




> Надпись под стендом о партизанской борьбе в музее Великой Отечественной войны:
> 
> "Вещи партизана Босюка: его череп и гвоздь, которым он ранил немецкого офицера".
> 
> ... Резюме Довлатова: *"ШИРОКО ЖИЛ ПАРТИЗАН БОСЮК!"*

----------


## andykh

> А какие учителя не рекомендуют?


Дык Шамар Ринпоче сам и призывал - "относиться к современным гуру с опаской". Всякие мол бывают. Гуру-Йога - замечательно, но _в современных условиях_ Шине/Лхагтонг  - лучший путь. А Гуру-Йога - только если уверены в гуру.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я сказал, но вы не посчитали это важным - Гуру-йога. 
> Объединение своего ума с умом учителя.


Сергей, даю подсказку. Целью и мотивом любой практики – является достижение просветления на благо всех существ. Уллу знает правильный ответ. Однако, сомневаюсь, что все новые члены ДО сразу без запинки могут ответить, зачем они созерцают слоги, делают гуру-йогу, рушены и семдзины. Как правило, они отвечают, что таким образом они "работают с умом".

Сергей, меня настораживают слова, что, лишь только имея намерение следовать учению дзогчен, мы автоматически принимаем Прибежище в Будде, Драхме, Сангхе, Гуру, Девах, Дакини. 

Ну, допустим, что обряд принятия прибежища и обет бодхисаттвы – это пустой формализм. Но, по крайней мере, Вы произносите это вслух 100 000 раз. После этого, даже в голове самого тупого практика, что-то да отложится.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=shubhar]доступные свободно в инете:

- Йога сновидений и практика естественного света
- Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние.
- Краткий обзор тибетских буддийских традиций.
- Зеркало Великого Совершенства.
- Гуру-Йога
- и отдельные доступные отрывки лекций.


Если ты не заметил - я никогда НЕ критиковал ни ННР и Путь Дзогчен.
Повторю это еще раз.
/QUOTE]
 Из перечисленного, только две книги о Дзогчене-" Дзогчен-самосовершенное состояние" и Зеркало Великого совершенства", хотя на самом деле это одна и та же книга.
Итого резюмируем, кто-то сейчас только рассказывал, о том что ламы гелук и соответственно их последователи -фундаменталисты, имеют крайне широкий круг изучения в отличие от узкосектансконастоеных последователей из евробуддизма, читающих компиляции только своего ламы. И при этом выясняеться, что широта кругозора ограничиваеться одной книгой. Андрей, не хотел обидеть тебя конечно говоря о том ,что из всех тибетских школ гелук для меня наименее привлекательна, но тем не менее , я узкосектарнонастроеннй последователь евробуддизма посчитал для себя необходимым прочитать как миниму раз в10 больше твоего, о совершенно мне неинтересной школе(я не хочу обидеть правда), изучал просто понимал что это нужно, что бы хотя б не впасть в сектанство, да и интересного конечно в текстах немало, и опускать я как-то гелук ну хотите верьте хотите нет не хотел, просто было интересно, и заметь Андрей я и ни разу не высказался против гелук ещё и потому, что конечно же изученного мною мало, что бы весомо что в полемике утверждат.(братья надеюсь понимаете меня , что это не похвальба своими великими знаниями, надеюсь не осудите), так ещё имей ввиду что текстов других тибетских школ(Нингма ,Кагью), я прочёл ещё раз 20 больше чем гелугпинских. И имей ввиду Андрей, на БФ, среди дзогченновцев есть несколько людей, по сравнению с которыми я просто пигмей, и никто из них не берёться ниспровергать взляды вашей школы. И мне ни разу и голову не приходило, воображать себя крутым интеллектуалам, и бодаться с целью опровержения чьих-то взглядов. Но извени такую беспардонную узкосектарную высокомерность, как у тебя я пожалуй просто в жизни не видел. 
 Ишь ты мастер логики и дебатов с одной книгой в интеллектуальном багаже ,вышел бодаться со всей школой-уссыся. Ваши учителя вас разве там не учат готовиться к дебатам, накапливать информацию , и т. д., или самоуверенность зашла столь далеко, что скоро бодаться начнёшь не имея вообще никакой информации о предмете спора, вы же самая-самая могучая школа, одной причастности к ней достаточно, что бы на голову врагов разить.
"Наши учителя -нас учать широкому взгляду, читать не только их, но и других лам"- не гони,- ваши Учителя вас учат изучать только своих гелукписких лам., в это охотно верю и, наблюдая уровень твоей подготовки, могу с уверенностью сказать, что кроме гелукпинцев ты ничего скорее всего и не читал, ну может так одну- две книги.
 Тут спрашивают постоянно-что вас привлекло в Дзогчен? За себя отвечу, что один из главных мометов-это отсутствие ограничений на изучение иных школ и традиций, в ДО всегда было болше чем где-либо книг по Дхарме, и ННР всегда неустанно поощрял своих учеников изучать все традиции, ибо это действительно крайне необходимо.
 Так что Андрей, не смеши людей, хочешь что-то там отстаивать- как принято, тут говорить-учите матчасть. Усё, убежал, буду, через час.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, даю подсказку. Целью и мотивом любой практики – является достижение просветления на благо всех существ. Уллу знает правильный ответ. Однако, сомневаюсь, что все новые члены ДО сразу без запинки могут ответить, зачем они созерцают слоги, делают гуру-йогу, рушены и семдзины. Как показывает практика, они отвечают, что таким образом они "работают с умом".
> ...


Рекомендую никогда не сомневаться в содержимом чужой головы. Точнее, не пытаться представить её содержимое.
Какими бы правильными не казались вам ваши догадки - догадками они и остаются. Не можете вы знать что они ответят, а что нет. Не берите на себя такой ответственности - предсказывать содержимое чужой головы. Не всегда можно ясно ответить насчёт содержимого своей-то головы, что уж говорить о чужой.

PS. Последователи ДО не обязаны отвечать вам в ваших терминах.
И если они говорят, что работают с умом, то они работают с умом.
Только смысл работы с умом может различаться у них и у вас.

----------


## Ондрий

> В их практике - да. А вы можете заниматься любыми своими. И, тем не менее, пытаетесь навязать им свой подход, типа, - "почему не хотите заниматься низшими практиками".
> Это ваш ум их принижает. Вы сами! А не последователи ДО!
> 
> Вам не даются советы по вашей практике. Так почему вы даёте другим такие советы?
> Если вам не нужны цитаты из ННР и не нужны чужие взгляды, отличающиеся от ваших, то, скажите - что вам вообще нужно?
> Чтобы, последователи ДО поклонились вам  в ноги и сказали, типа - мы заблуждались, спасибо вам, что вы открыли нам глаза? Так что ли?
> 
> PS. Если у вас сложилось впечатление, что ДОшники возгордились собой по сравнению с практикующими "низшие" пути (термин не их, а тибетский), то это ВАША проблема, а не их!!!


Что-то у вас какой-то когнитивный диссонанс произошел... не иначе как ригпа так себя проявляет  :Smilie: 

Никому я ничего не навязывал, а спрашивал. Потрудитесь перечитать начало топика. Покуда не притащили в тему одиозные фразы и аргументы - обсуждение шло нормально, без таких вот срывов  :Smilie: 

И перестаньте в конце концов "вести себя не прилично в эфире".  :Wink: 
----
Пьеса про Дзогчен
Фраза в зрительский зал:
_- Вот, товарищи, поэтому и не хочется ходить в ДО. Ибо ННР+Дзогчен и камрады из ДО - 2 разные вещи._

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну, допустим, что обряд принятия прибежища и обет бодхисаттвы – это пустой формализм. Но, по крайней мере, Вы произносите это вслух 100 000 раз. После этого, даже в голове самого тупого практика, что-то да отложится.


Не беусь предполагать что может отложиться в чужой голове.
Если перед попугаем повторить любую фразу гораздо меньше 100 000 раз - у него тоже отложтся, но не знаю насколько это ему поможет.

Есть соответствующая история ННР о практике, повторявшем "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ" и его попугае, который заучив её от него, тоже твердил её, поклёвыя насекомых.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И перестаньте в конце концов "вести себя не прилично в эфире".


Да устал я уже отвечать. Говоришь, говоришь, и другие вроде говорят- а  всё как об стену горох, - как было своё мнение у вопрошающенго, так оно и остаётся.
Не понятно, сам-то это замечает, что ищет не ответы на свои вопросы, а подтверждение своих ответов на них?...
Время только жалко (всё ж таки на работе сижу - работать надо), вроде бы хочешь помочь, раз человек спрашивает, а ему оказывается твои ответы и не нужны, у него давно уже своё мнение есть обо всём.



> Пьеса про Дзогчен
> Фраза в зрительский зал:
> _- Вот, товарищи, поэтому и не хочется ходить в ДО. Ибо ННР+Дзогчен и камрады из ДО - 2 разные вещи._


А вы слушайте ННР, да практикуйте Дзогчен (или занимайтесь своей практикой), всместо оглядки на камрадов. - Весьма, ИМХО, полезнее будет.

----------


## Ондрий

> ....


Игорь, я никогда не скрывал, что мало знаю о Дзогчен. Поэтому и спрашивал вас о тех или иных темах. Забавный же ты человек  :Smilie: . Мерятся чем-то начал... Ответить не смог, но зато как в песенке:

глупый пИнгвин робко прячет
смелый - гордо достает!

Никак ты меня не обидел ничем, у меня просто укрепилась мысль, что объяснения и диалог ваш брат никак не может вести без перехода на личности и измерения своих и чужих "достоинств" - вот тут уж ты меня извини - сказал как думаю. Про логику я не буду заикаться - отжигали ответами тут просто ай ай.. Нормально же общались, я прашивал, мне отвечали (кстати, спасибо им). А потом пришел Ржевский и все опошлил  :Wink: 

Про прошлые жизни и клеши понравилось ... смеялсо (С)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть соответствующая история ННР о практике, повторявшем "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ" и его попугае, который заучив её от него, тоже твердил её, поклёвыя насекомых.


Атац! Кем же переродился это попугай?!!!
Не иначе Ринпоче это был, который сохранил способность практиковать даже в животной форме!

----------


## Грег

> Атац! Кем же переродился это попугай?!!!


Ринпоче не упоминал.
Речь, кажись была, о бездумном повторении.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Не иначе Ринпоче это был, который сохранил способность практиковать даже в животной форме!


Может быть.
Но попугаи с такой же лёгкость и матом ругаться учатся...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ринпоче не упоминал.
> Речь, кажись была, о бездумном повторении.


Так попугай - животина неразумная. Чем ему думать то? Практикует то, что может... Так сказать, вторичные практики :EEK!: 




> Может быть.
> Но попугаи с такой же лёгкость и матом ругаться учатся...


Жаль, что цитировать не учатся. )

----------


## Грег

> Игорь, я никогда не скрывал, что мало знаю о Дзогчен. Поэтому и спрашивал вас о тех или иных темах. ...


Так почему же ответы-то не слушаете?
Или ищете удовлеворяющих вас ответов?

----------


## Грег

> Так попугай - животина неразумная. Чем ему думать то? Практикует то, что может... Так сказать, вторичные практики


Возможно...
А если матерные частушки заучит - тоже практика?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возможно...
> А если матерные частушки заучит - тоже практика?


А ведь и в самом деле родиться попугаем рядом с практикующим йогином, и бубнить мантру - великое дело. Ужо благостнее, чем бараном в мусульманской стране!

Если же матерные частушки, то это - только матерные частушки...

----------


## Ондрий

> заметь Андрей я и ни разу не высказался против гелук ещё и потому, что конечно же изученного мною мало, что бы весомо что в полемике утверждат.(братья надеюсь понимаете меня , что это не похвальба своими великими знаниями, надеюсь не осудите), так ещё имей ввиду что текстов других тибетских школ(Нингма ,Кагью), я прочёл ещё раз 20 больше чем гелугпинских. И имей ввиду Андрей, на БФ, среди дзогченновцев есть несколько людей, по сравнению с которыми я просто пигмей, и никто из них не берёться ниспровергать взляды вашей школы. И мне ни разу и голову не приходило, воображать себя крутым интеллектуалам, и бодаться с целью опровержения чьих-то взглядов. Но извени такую беспардонную узкосектарную высокомерность, как у тебя я пожалуй просто в жизни не видел.


а я ведь тоже не подвергал сомнению путь Дзогчен. Взгляды я не опровергал - покажи где я это делал? Тебе это видимо показалось, хотя я это писал не раз. Но где там.. Вопрос кажется ниспровержением.  Крутым интеллектуалом вообжаю себя не я, а ты меня.

В общем диалога не получилосиь и в этот раз. Жаль. Подвело тебя опять желание померятся.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Всё-таки я успел сегодня зайти сюда ещё раз... Похоже, вовремя.
Поскольку диалог получается, увы, только на уровне "я ему - брито, он мне - стрижено", тему закрываю: ведь нет ни малейшей надежды, что тон и направление беседы изменится. А жаль. Полностью разделяю оценку итогов "диалога", данную Сергеем Ракитиным.

Я привёл выдержки из "Бесед в Конвее" потому, что нигде больше Ринпоче не даёт таких подробнейших объяснений тава, чодпа и гомпа. А книга вовсе не из доступных - издана удивительно малым тиражом и распространяется в основном в ДО. Шубхар, я рад, что Вы знакомы с вводными книгами Ринпоче, но именно эти наставления Вы нигде прочесть не могли. 

Успехов в вашей практике - а я пойду зарабатывать на жизнь и по ходу дела развивать высшие способности... Надо же - у меня хватает наглости и непомерной дзогченовской гордыни надеяться на успех, да ещё в этой жизни!  :Smilie:

----------

